# METAL Heads club



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

Club for all the TPU metallers







REMOVED MEMBERS
THIS IS A FREE PLACE TO DISCUSS THE GREAT MUSIC OF METAL AND IS FREE FOR ALL


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 10, 2008)

Id say I love Metal Music, but my version of metal and some other folks version are way different. Head bangers ball anyone?


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Id say I love Metal Music, but my version of metal and some other folks version are way different. Head bangers ball anyone?



YES!!!!! That's when I was a metalhead.  Or, a hesher as I was sometimes called.  I am with you my brother!!  Dee "Motherfuc*in" Snyder!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

all metal is good metal


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Metal in general
Favorite band/s: Otep, Asesino, Lamb of God, Chimaira, Mudvayne, Slipknot, Fear Factory, Roadrunner United, Pantera, Trivium, several others... just cant remember right now.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Favorite genre/s: Metal in general
> Favorite band/s: Otep, Asesino, Lamb of God, Chimaira, Mudvayne, Slipknot, Fear Factory, Roadrunner United, Pantera, Trivium, several others... just cant remember right now.



hehe i hate slipknot hehe.... oh well 

trivium used to be good aswell..there newest album just sucks imo  what did you think of it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2008)

i play guitar... slipknot actually has some insanely complex guitar riffs. 

which album are you referring to? i've got 3.... never paid any attention to what order they came in.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s:Metal in general
Favorite band/s: Maroon, Dying Fetus, Dimmu Borgir, Vehemence, Glass Casket, Opeth


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i play guitar... slipknot actually has some insanely complex guitar riffs.
> 
> which album are you referring to? i've got 3.... never paid any attention to what order they came in.



the guitars are decent  just the lyrics are a little off for me 

em the crusade was there last album, it sounded like there trying to be metallica....and a bad metallica at that


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Favorite genre/s:Metal in general
> Favorite band/s: Maroon, Dying Fetus, Dimmu Borgir, Vehemence, Glass Casket, Opeth



DIMMU BORGIR FTW


----------



## pagalms (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genres: almost all
Favorite Bands: Death, Slayer, Iron Maiden, Lamb Of god, Saturnus, Disturbed, Motorhead, Dimmu Borgir, Dio, Avenged Sevenfold, Metallica (early albums), Huskvarn, Skyforger, Soilwork.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Polka, and all metal cept "pussy" metal (emo and nu-metal)
Favorite bands: Cannibal corpse, Eluveitie, Amon Amarth, Kamelot, Testament, Rotting Christ...so on and so forth...anything Folk, Death, and Black metal.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i play guitar...



Me too!  11 years with her ... it's the most solid relationship that i actually had 

Btw, i like Metal ... but i prefer hard rock, beats them all with their guitar riffs and solo's!  

ps: i enjoy all the music, as for me every song can be a feeling, no matter what genre but i would like to say that i love metal heads, specially the girls


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 10, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Favorite genre/s: Polka, and all metal cept "pussy" metal (emo and nu-metal)
> Favorite bands: Cannibal corpse, Eluveitie, Amon Amarth, Kamelot, Testament, Rotting Christ...so on and so forth...anything Folk, Death, and Black metal.




Amon Amarth


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Amon Amarth



 YEP


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Anything but emo
Favorite band/s: A Thousand Falling Skies, All Shall Perish, Black Dahlia Murder, Despised Icon, Dethklok, Divine Heresy, Element Eighty, Fear Factory, Five Finger Death Punch, Hatebreed, Horse The Band, Ill Nino, Killswitch Engage, Metallica, Motograter, Mushroomhead, Nonpoint, Paradise Lost, Psychostick, Rob Zombie/White Zombie, Seether, Spineshank, Spread, Suicide Silence, Tool. There's more, but I don't want to take up too much space...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

woo welcome all


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 10, 2008)

I still say.... POLKA FTW! 
Other bands: Death, Obituary, Suffocation, Destruction, Immortal, Korpiklaani, Meshugga, Behemoth, Pig Destroyer, Anal Blast, Anal Cunt, Anal Vomit, Vomitory...all i can think of at this moment.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I still say.... POLKA FTW!
> Other bands: Death, Obituary, Suffocation, Destruction, Immortal, Korpiklaani, Meshugga, Behemoth, Pig Destroyer, Anal Blast, Anal Cunt, Anal Vomit, Vomitory...all i can think of at this moment.



lol alot of anal hehehe

behomoth ftw  great band


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 10, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I still say.... POLKA FTW!
> Other bands: Death, Obituary, Suffocation, Destruction, Immortal, Korpiklaani, Meshugga, Behemoth, Pig Destroyer, Anal Blast, Anal Cunt, Anal Vomit, Vomitory...all i can think of at this moment.





Behemoth
I got their last album, but still haven't listened to it

Suffocation


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 10, 2008)

More bands: In Flames, Arch Enemy, Strapping Young Lad, Cradle of Filth, Deicide


----------



## pagalms (Mar 10, 2008)

I think most of you know this, but: good metal e-radio .
Also we have great rock/metal e-radio here in Latvia. Real action starts after 8 o'clock (local time) in evening. I'ts about 15 minutes ago.
If someone is interested, i can give a link


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: METAL!!!
Favorite band/s: Opeth, Inflames, Killswitch Engage, Lamb of God, God Forbid (although they haven't released anything in a while)


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 10, 2008)

pagalms said:


> I think most of you know this, but: good metal e-radio .
> Also we have great rock/metal e-radio here in Latvia. Real action starts after 8 o'clock (local time) in evening. I'ts about 15 minutes ago.
> If someone is interested, i can give a link



nice man, thanks for the link!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

pagalms said:


> I think most of you know this, but: good metal e-radio .
> Also we have great rock/metal e-radio here in Latvia. Real action starts after 8 o'clock (local time) in evening. I'ts about 15 minutes ago.
> If someone is interested, i can give a link



ohh thx


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 10, 2008)

Genre- Metal in general
Bands- Killswitch Engage, Children of Bodom, Lamb of God, Bullet for my Valentine, some others..


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does my profile pic say anything?  SDMF 

Black Label is all I game to!!!

Acid Bath, Damageplan, Snot, Pantera, Deftones, Rage, Tool, Soul Fly, Motorhead, Static-x.  And all the oldie but goodies Metallica, Slayer, Megadeath, ect.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 10, 2008)

www.blackmetalradio.com  its all free and has so much metal


----------



## xu^ (Mar 10, 2008)

im an old 80s metal head 

AC/DC,Whitesnake,Rainbow,Deep Purple,W.A.S.P,Motley Crue ,Scorpions ,U.F.O,Thin Lizzy,Motorhead,Iron Maiden

also like 

Evanesence ,Korn ,Muse

Maybe not metal as u guys know it but it was around long b4 wat u call metal now


----------



## SiCk (Mar 10, 2008)

Black metal
Drudkh, Temnozor, Svarga, Strid, Burzum, Negura Bunget, Branikald, Forest, Angantyr, Emperor, Astrofaes...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

im in fav bands are devil driver, slayer, divine heresy, LoG, slipknot, helloween, dark tranquility, meshuggah, behemoth, god forbid, rammstein, killswitch, ozzy, zombie, soilwork, polka, amon amarth, arch enemy....and many more...


----------



## KBD (Mar 10, 2008)

Genre: Metal in general.

Fav bands: MC5, Black Sabbath and Ozzie solo, Kiss (not really metal but..), Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Metallica (until the black album), Slayer, Blind Guardian, Pantera, Overkill, Type O Negative, Avenged Sevenfold, Black Label Society and many others


----------



## Darknova (Mar 10, 2008)

Genre: Metal...any metal really...

Bands: Currently in my playlist we have:

Within Temptation
Atreyu
Avenged Sevenfold
Sonata Arctica (if anyone else likes these guys I may just have to hug you...)
I am Ghost

Others I like include:

Trivium
Dragonforce
Blind Guardian
Bullet For my Valentine (The Poison only, Scream, Aim and Fire SUCKS SO FUCKING BADLY!)
Dimmu Borgir
Disturbed
Ill Nino
Breed 77
Killswitch Engage
Mendeed

And a lot of lighter stuff when I'm just not in the mood for a full on musical assault on my senses.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2008)

Disturbed counts as metal? hehe guess I like metal then

BTW learn bbcode ;O


----------



## Darknova (Mar 10, 2008)

hat said:


> Disturbed counts as metal? hehe guess I like metal then
> 
> BTW learn bbcode ;O



Metal, Heavy Rock, what ever you want to call it. I couldn't care less about labeling my taste in music.

And what exactly do I need to learn BBcode for?


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2008)

Not you, the OP


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

hat said:


> Disturbed counts as metal? hehe guess I like metal then
> 
> BTW learn bbcode ;O



huh  emm depends, hehe...soft metal, hard rock  some people see it how that want 
whats bb code  


and WELCOOOOOME TO ALL NEW MEMBERS


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

damm i forgot MUDVAYNE PANTERA AND GWAR and BLOODBATH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha nice a metal club  

Favorite genre/s: Melodic Death, MetalCore, Progressive
Favorite band/s: Between the Buried and Me, Opeth, Children of Bodom, Blood Stain Child, In Flames, Avenged Sevenfold(older, the new stuff is ok), Dream Theater, I like alot of stuff tho.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

azazel said:


> hehe i hate slipknot hehe.... oh well
> 
> trivium used to be good aswell..there newest album just sucks imo  what did you think of it



i lost ALL respect for them, they are metallica clones and they can't play their own music, i have seen them live, and they were terrible, i liked them before i found out that their drums were heavily modified on their albums


----------



## Darknova (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i lost ALL respect for them, they are metallica clones and they can't play their own music, i have seen them live, and they were terrible, i liked them before i found out that their drums were heavily modified on their albums



I hate to argue, but most bands are clones, or similar to another band, there are so few unique bands it's untrue, so why get upset that some band is similar to another? If you did that you'd go through music like no tomorrow....


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i lost ALL respect for them, they are metallica clones and they can't play their own music, i have seen them live, and they were terrible, i liked them before i found out that their drums were heavily modified on their albums



yeah thay are fakes hehe http://youtube.com/watch?v=GNLDLyeepVs have u seen this hehe


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

they used to be somewhat original, but after seeing them live and hearing there new stuff, i though i was listening to metallica, and well its true that a lot if not all bands base their stuff off of older artists, which is fine if you sound DIFFERENT from said artists, i used to like trivium, their first cd was ok, but ya... and i do go through music like no tomorrow, i am a bit picky with what i listen to, not genres mind you (except emo, that isn't good) il give everything a chance, btw if you want some truly original metal look up meshuggah


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

azazel said:


> yeah thay are fakes hehe http://youtube.com/watch?v=GNLDLyeepVs have u seen this hehe



yes i have  i lol'd for quite a bit


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> they used to be somewhat original, but after seeing them live and hearing there new stuff, i though i was listening to metallica, and well its true that a lot if not all bands base their stuff off of older artists, which is fine if you sound DIFFERENT from said artists, i used to like trivium, their first cd was ok, but ya... and i do go through music like no tomorrow, i am a bit picky with what i listen to, not genres mind you (except emo, that isn't good) il give everything a chance, btw if you want some truly original metal look up meshuggah



meshuggah are pretty good  i think i heard it from you first hehe


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s:thrash metal,death metal,melodic metal,neoclassical metal and some black metal not the super satanic ones as burzum(the bastard varg killed the gitarist of mayhem) or gorgoroth

Favorite band/s:Metallica,slayer,rammstein,Fear Factory,Mayhem,Immortal,Dragonforce,iron maiden,yngwie malmsteen(dont know sh*t how to spell it),Megadeth,Blind Gaurdian,Motorhead.
ok thats enough i could go on for ages

EDIT: godd*mm*nd forgot Pantera,CoB,early Trivium(like light to flies ect),in flames,dream theater
those need a special spot


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 10, 2008)

hat said:


> Disturbed counts as metal? hehe guess I like metal then
> 
> BTW learn bbcode ;O



i hate disturbed its soft cr*p, but i like
 ccr tough im currently learning foturnate son on the guitar


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Power, Progressive, Trash, Death, Heavy Metal,
Favorite band/s: 3 Inches of Blood, Devildriver, Persuader, Edguy, Dark Empire, Helloween, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Lordi, Savage Circus, Vortex (Can)


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

The Haunted said:


> Favorite genre/s: Power, Progressive, Trash, Death, Heavy Metal,
> Favorite band/s: 3 Inches of Blood, Devildriver, Persuader, Edguy, Dark Empire, Helloween, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Lordi, Savage Circus, Vortex (Can)



HELL YEAH another helloween fan, btw devil driver is the shit, only 20 days till i see them again


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2008)

METAL!!!! 

Judas Priest, Maiden, Megadeath, Rammstein <---Rocks hard, Metallica (pre black album), Type O Negative, Korn. NIN, COC, Pantera, Anthrax, Biohazzard, DIO, White Zombie, System of a Down. The list goes on & on & on......

-Hogan


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbY9MyH8VAc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hw-NHPZgDE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XswljYIopY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA1QaHlbTD0

GWAR IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

also if you've never heard meshuggah before here you go http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=9813014


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbY9MyH8VAc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hw-NHPZgDE
> 
> ...



+1200!!!!111!!1!1  Saddam a go-go, bitches!!! 

I've seen them around Richmond before, and yes, they go out into public in their costumes . . . the police don't really bother them anymore, I guess they're used to it 



Anyhow, long time metal fan here.  Favorite genres:  black metal, avant garde and industrial metal.

favorite bands:  Emperor, Dissection, Samael, Cradle of Filth, Moonspell, Dimmu Borgir, Arcturus, Peccatum, My Dying Bride, Fear Factory, FMTA, Ministry, KMFDM, Chemlab, Static-X, Ulver, Sonic Mayhem, Strapping Young Lad, Mortiis, Die Krupps

there's actually a ton more that I listen to, just those^ are my favs.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

i cant believe i forgot about SYL, to bad they're not a band anymore


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i cant believe i forgot about SYL, to bad they're not a band anymore



yeah, it sucks . . .

Townsend is one kick-ass guitarist, too - and defi has that "metal" look


----------



## pagalms (Mar 10, 2008)

Some folk/pagan metal from my side Skyforger
and some trash metal also from my country Huskvarn
Btw Lyrics are in Latvian


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, it sucks . . .
> 
> Townsend is one kick-ass guitarist, too - and defi has that "metal" look



he also had one great voice, very unique


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't like any bands I like songs hard fucking rock from whenever Paranoid sabath the 70's I was 13
Breaking the law from the priest in the 80's in my 20s  Black the sky KingsX 90's I was 33  Canibal staticX 2007 
I'm 47 And I want my ears to bleed after its over.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> he also had one great voice, very unique



you ever hear the work he did with Front Line Assembly back in the early 90's?  Played guitar on an album, and was their "guitarist-on-tour" for 2 or 3 world tours.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

ive heard a little bit of it


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2008)

Fav Genre : Just old school Metal, Hard Rock and Real Heavy Metal. NOT into Nordish stuff and Pagan stuff, coz i like to be able to hear the singer and the words. I like a classic solid tune.

Fav Bands : 'Weird Al' Yankovic, AC/DC, Anthrax, Black Label Society, Black Sabbath, DamagePlan, Dope, DragonForce, Drowning Pool, Guns N' Roses, Hawkwind, Iron Maiden, Jimi Hendrix, Korn, Led Zeppelin Meat Loaf, Megadeth, Megadriver, Metallica, Motörhead, Nirvana, Pantera, P.O.D, Queens Of The Stone Age, Queen, Ozzy Osbourne, R.E.M, Rage Against the Machine, Rammstein, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Rob Zombie, Slash's Snakepit, Shockwave, U2, Velvet Revolver, White Zombie

I Know some of em arnt Metal but at least let me include some legend Rock bands/solo.

Check out Megadrivers website they have all their albums for free and they converted a megadrive/genesis into an electric guitar which is also awesome.
Meshuggah hey my mate likes them heard some shit of thiers at his house might give em a proper try now !!!

Bodom FUCKIN, talk out of one's arse. I hate them like no end.

EDIT: I hate those moshers and punks who drink Jägermeister and worship pagan shit play to many computers games and think they know all about computers and are superior like to fight with their mates and take drugs.
Heavy Metal is just what i like and some rap music like Crypress Hill.

AW THIN LIZZY thats the shit sorry i forgot them.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 10, 2008)

Favorite band/s:Metallica,slayer,rammstein,Fear Factory,Mayhem,Immortal,Dragonforce,iron maiden,yngwie malmsteen(dont know sh*t how to spell it),Megadeth,Blind Gaurdian,Motorhead.
ok thats enough i could go on for ages

Dude no one knows how to spell that guys name. 

+1 for Dragonforce-Speedmetal!


----------



## pagalms (Mar 10, 2008)

Some beer + Mayhem =


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2008)

Herman Lee might not be the best but he sure is the fastest, god he must practise every minute he can.

BEER/LAGER now everyone loves that 

My favs are Corona, Sol and Newcastle Brown Ale and sometimes a good ole bottle Miller will do.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

i love jager...lol and leinenkugels
also i hate cradle of filth they are just a terrible band, bodom i never really got why people liked em so much, that band is just way to centered around one person (alexie layho)


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

oh ya anyone ever hear of gojira (check out backbone or to serius) or hebron, hebrons a local band up here so i doubt it, also mastodon is pretty good


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 11, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i love jager...lol and leinenkugels
> also i hate cradle of filth they are just a terrible band, bodom i never really got why people liked em so much, that band is just way to centered around one person (alexie layho)



TBH, I don't really listen to as much CoF as I used to . . . they've kinda . . . lost their touch.  IDK, I was very fortunate to be able to start listening to them when they first broke in the UK, as here in the states during the mid 90's - european metal was all through catalog mail order.  There were very few stores that actually carried the stuff.  But, I saw the cover of Principle, and thought it looked cool, so I ordered it and was impressed.  Then when vEmpire was released, I was even more impressed.  Their shining achievements that should be included in any serious collection is Midian and From the Cradle to Enslave.  Everything from DaaD to now just hasn't been worth it, IMO.


BTW, Azazel . . . you listed my genres as 'general metal'


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 11, 2008)

Forgot to add DevilDriver, From A Second Story Window, Invocation Of Nehek, God Forbid, and Unearth.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 11, 2008)

Think I'll add some more: Manntis, Bury Your Dead, Blood for Blood, Dark Funeral. Belphegor, Decapitated, Immortal, The Crown


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

hell yeah decapitated kicks A$$, to bad they lost one of their band mates

btw we need a custom sig


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> hell yeah decapitated kicks A$$, to bad they lost one of their band mates
> 
> btw we need a custom sig



yeah il be making one soon


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 11, 2008)

azazel said:


> yeah il be making one soon



yay!


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 11, 2008)

thats awesome \../-.-\../


----------



## pagalms (Mar 11, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> thats awesome \../-.-\../


\m/ -_- \m/


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 11, 2008)

Opeth, Arch Enemy, Old Man's Child, Nothingface, Morbid Angel, Slayer, My Dying Bride, Soilwork, Dark Tranquility, Machinehead.

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

welcooome cavary


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I2PzagXsD0Y

lol haha...i was looking for cannibal corpse and found this lol


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks, but I was promised milk and cookies...

- Christine


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 11, 2008)

azazel said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=I2PzagXsD0Y
> 
> lol haha...i was looking for cannibal corpse and found this lol



O...M...G


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 11, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Qr9ElWhJD4


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> thanks, but I was promised milk and cookies...
> 
> - Christine









there we go 

@training lol  hehe....


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2008)

who is going to any festivals this year? i was looking at going to download but lineup is shite, so thinking of wacken again. any body else?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

OZZFEST, jagermeister tour,and whatever else happens to be good, actually going to see devil driver, behemoth, and dimmu borgir for my b-day, i really want to go to wacken but it wont be for a while


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 11, 2008)

Favorite genre/s:Screamo/heavy
Favorite band/s: The devil wears prada!, Bring me the horizon!, At the throne of judgement, Carnifex, Drop dead Gorgeous, From autumn to ashes.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

welcoooome corrisone  

emm iv been to download a couple time thats it  might go again  not sure yet  

any one been to underworld in camdon town?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 12, 2008)

scar symmetry and samael are two pretty good bands


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> scar symmetry and samael are two pretty good bands



been listening to Samael since they were still considered 'black metal' years ago.  I've got to say - they're one of the very few bands who still manage to amaze me with eah new release.  Their music has matured quite a bit over the last decade, so much so that they don't exactly fall into a specific metal genre anymore.

I'd love to see them gain some more publicity and fan following here in the states


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 12, 2008)

azazel said:


> welcoooome corrisone
> 
> emm iv been to download a couple time thats it  might go again  not sure yet
> 
> any one been to underworld in camdon town?



thanks bro!


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Whooo, all types of metal are cool with me!!! May I join?

Bands: Dimmu Borgir, AC/DC, Iced Earth, Kiss, Metallica, Yngwie Malmsteen and much more!!

Rock on my brothers!!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 12, 2008)

sign me up

Favorite genre/s:Lots of metal
Favorite band/s:Metallica,Living Colour,Iron Maiden,Within Temptation,Devin Townsend,Lacuna Coil,The Superjesus,Grinspoon&Pearljam to name a few


----------



## Triprift (Mar 12, 2008)

Wo how could i forget AC/Dc and Kiss


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 12, 2008)

It's ok my metal brethren  our genre/type of music kicks arse!!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 12, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> who is going to any festivals this year? i was looking at going to download but lineup is shite, so thinking of wacken again. any body else?



Apart from the big day out we have bugger all good festivals here in oz need a holiday over to the uk to check out some over there.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

woo welcome you  two sup  and of course ya can join psyco


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Mar 12, 2008)

I played guitar in a signed metal band for 3 years untill we broke up.  Die As One.  Charlotte, NC area. we played almost all the south east except for florida.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 12, 2008)

seen the lineup for download - its got kiss and judas priest. not enough to make me want to go though.

also bloodstock looks like it could be good this year.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

judas priest ftw...  KISS suck imo  

@xmountai...do u have any mp3 of your band


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Local Favs*

Hey check these guys out, these are my friends band.  Bad Ass Live  


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=142735076&MyToken=9ecbd271-5cf9-4763-8a9a-78c3d8bf652f


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 12, 2008)

One of my favorite songs. Sounds like alot of you are more into the old style metal.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nMK0uv91tss


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

@mlee: ahh a couple of those songs were pretty decent  nice
@corr: i like it hehe..sweet song


----------



## pagalms (Mar 12, 2008)

My favorite from Death --> link


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 13, 2008)

If anyone like Children of Bodom that your choice and if you like em fair doos but i find them BORING whats so good about em anyway? They have no tune to their songs and well frankly sound garbage/rubbish.

Its different when a band i just dont like em for example KISS i dont like but they arnt shit like some bands, what im getting at is some music is actually shit and some i just dont like like.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 13, 2008)

prob our two best local bands
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=3210946

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=8365491

i've seen them and their recordings suck compared to their live performance (you cant judge a local band on the recording, it really wouldn't be fair)


----------



## pbmaster (Mar 13, 2008)

I like heavy metal, death metal, thrash...well mostly all kinds of metal lol.

Slayer, Slipknot, Lamb of God, Children of Bodom, God Dethroned, Iron Maiden, Nightrage, Tool

Those are my favorites, but I listen to many more.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 13, 2008)

here is a  question for you all, what is your favorite album of all time?

mine is Opeth's Blackwater Park


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Mar 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> judas priest ftw...  KISS suck imo
> 
> @xmountai...do u have any mp3 of your band



http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=16142dcc-c3f3-4cff-b50a-e748ea35b194

senior and tempt not a desperate man, are the songs i wrote


----------



## pagalms (Mar 13, 2008)

OMG i lol'd so loud when i saw this


----------



## Triprift (Mar 13, 2008)

My fav Metallicas And justice for all


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 13, 2008)

So, how many of you will be present at the metal Valhalla Wacken this year?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 13, 2008)

hopefully me


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 13, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> hopefully me



Well, order your ticket before they're out. Over 50K sold already, so they don't have that many left. Probably 20-30K.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone going to ozzfest?  btw thats my favorite music festival ever


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

hehe...i would like to got to all those festivals...but i just don't have the time ....after uni im going to go crazy  only 3 more years


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

welcome bdmaster  il add your name when i get home


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=16142dcc-c3f3-4cff-b50a-e748ea35b194
> 
> senior and tempt not a desperate man, are the songs i wrote



band is sweet


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XSF0m78sZOw

- Christine


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> all metal is good metal



Not strictly true (imo). I really dislike some 'metal' bands. 

Anyone listen to Anaal Nathrakh, freaking own! 

\m/


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 13, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> here is a  question for you all, what is your favorite album of all time?
> 
> mine is Opeth's Blackwater Park



Inflames - Clayman


----------



## pagalms (Mar 13, 2008)

My vote goes to Avenged Sevenfold - City Of Evil and Saturnus - Veronika Decides To Die as the best albums.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not strictly true (imo). I really dislike some 'metal' bands.
> 
> Anyone listen to Anaal Nathrakh, freaking own!
> 
> \m/



hehe lol i hate anaal nathrakh  ..hmmm


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

POWER METAL http://youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc

I love this band


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 13, 2008)

hey i want to join

i like metalcore and metal

bands i like: haste the day, still remains, as i lay dying, all that remains, in flames, AT Daggers Drawn, engel, devil driver, The Human Abstract, From Autumn To Ashes


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 13, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Inflames - Clayman



great album!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

welcome fafa


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> hehe lol i hate anaal nathrakh  ..hmmm



:shadedshu

Don't speak to me...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> Don't speak to me...



   lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l1vumjWdqYQ

fintroll  nice band


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 13, 2008)

Metal bands aren't nice. What sort of metaller are you?

I bet you were pink and have sweat bands. 

Dodheimsgard now there's a band!

\m/


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Metal bands aren't nice. What sort of metaller are you?
> 
> I bet you were pink and have sweat bands.
> 
> ...



lol hehe no...

emm have you got any good links to that band..cant find any decent ones on youtube


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL Buckethead


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 14, 2008)

azazel said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=l1vumjWdqYQ
> 
> fintroll  nice band



Fintroll is awesome


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 14, 2008)

btw: OBZEN by meshsuggah was released on Tuesday, my copy just arrived here w/o my free t-shirt like they promised with a pre-order which is pissing me off those fye dicks...anyway go obtain this cd it is wicked
fintroll is alright


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> btw: OBZEN by meshsuggah was released on Tuesday, my copy just arrived here w/o my free t-shirt like they promised with a pre-order which is pissing me off those fye dicks...anyway go obtain this cd it is wicked
> fintroll is alright



il check it out...hehe haven't bought an album in years ....hehe....


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Fintroll is awesome



yeah they are great


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> LOL Buckethead



 lol


----------



## dccool879 (Mar 14, 2008)

My favorite bands are Norther, Children of bodom, Dimmu Borgir, wintersun, in flames (older stuff), ensiferum, at the gates...
I saw norther March 2nd and COB march 8th  I was right in front of alexi laiho and he was like you guys fucking rock especially you guys and he pointed at my direction because we were nuts


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir has some bad ass videos 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j8bUs0eqHYY


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Dimmu Borgir has some bad ass videos
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE&feature=related
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j8bUs0eqHYY



YEAH THEY SURE DO..DIMMU BORGIR ARE JUST AN ALL ROUND AMAZINF BAND


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

dccool879 said:


> My favorite bands are Norther, Children of bodom, Dimmu Borgir, wintersun, in flames (older stuff), ensiferum, at the gates...
> I saw norther March 2nd and COB march 8th  I was right in front of alexi laiho and he was like you guys fucking rock especially you guys and he pointed at my direction because we were nuts



COF FTW i would love to see them live


----------



## dccool879 (Mar 14, 2008)

COF=Cradle of filth? im talkin about bodom. if you meant bodom, i saw them in london haha which is where YOU LIVE!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

dccool879 said:


> COF=Cradle of filth? im talkin about bodom. if you meant bodom, i saw them in london haha which is where YOU LIVE!



oops..miss spelt it..i meant b hehe...i hate cof


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 14, 2008)

my music is to TRUE for you metal heads


----------



## dccool879 (Mar 15, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> my music is to TRUE for you metal heads


pat on the back??? maybe a cookie too? how about a trophy?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2008)

I got the In Flames EP! It kicks ass, Eraser is the best song on it.

I got two of them up, the other two are still uploading. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VaPb6lB9sFA

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kmy3vpZ9-A8


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2008)

this thread has grown so fast. LOL. 

i've got Confrontation by Otep stuck in my head. i love that song!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

Within Temptation ftw love the latest albulm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5hDEtS_uBc


----------



## pagalms (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG Slayer - Still Reigning live concert FTW. 
Just found it in my cd collection and now i'm listening it,  



Triprift said:


> Within Temptation ftw love the latest albulm
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5hDEtS_uBc



mmm love it too


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Within Temptation ftw love the latest albulm
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5hDEtS_uBc



not really my style hehe  don really like female metal singer..except for old nightwish and arch enemy....who sound like a man


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

pagalms said:


> OMG Slayer - Still Reigning live concert FTW.
> Just found it in my cd collection and now i'm listening it,
> 
> 
> ...



slayer are a great band..will never get old


----------



## pagalms (Mar 15, 2008)

azazel said:


> slayer are a great band..will never get old



yeah, that's right


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Within Temptation ftw love the latest albulm
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5hDEtS_uBc



holy f*ck dutch crap reaches australia.

@morgoth

did you know that varg vikerness is on parole in aprill so expect new album


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

Its good Dutch crap lol


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 15, 2008)

@ pagalm
yeah slayer FTW!!!
i bought a new slayer shirt yesterday i love that shirt but people are watching at me like im
some kind of murderer


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

whats wrong with dutch anyway


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> @ pagalm
> yeah slayer FTW!!!
> i bought a new slayer shirt yesterday i love that shirt but people are watching at me like im
> some kind of murderer



try wearing a gorgoroth shirt....lol


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Its good Dutch crap lol


its what got me into metal when i was little there was a concert of them near my house
ans i heard the elec uitar and i tought "dude this is awesome"(something like that i was 7 or something so i dont know well)


ps. what dou you people think of punk rock cause thats what i listned before metal(sum 41
blink 182,nofx,afi)


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> its what got me into metal when i was little there was a concert of them near my house
> ans i heard the elec uitar and i tought "dude this is awesome"(something like that i was 7 or something so i dont know well)
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I did too. I liked Sum41 and Blink the most tho.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 15, 2008)

azazel said:


> try wearing a gorgoroth shirt....lol


morgoth listens to that.
a friend of my has an burzum shirt and dude the outlanders are screaming at him(they think we metalheads are nazis*idiots*)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> morgoth listens to that.
> a friend of my has an burzum shirt and dude the outlanders are screaming at him(they think we metalheads are nazis*idiots*)



lol ..people stereotype...i was called a satanist cos i was listening to iron maiden  haha...i lold for hours...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> its what got me into metal when i was little there was a concert of them near my house
> ans i heard the elec uitar and i tought "dude this is awesome"(something like that i was 7 or something so i dont know well)
> 
> 
> ...



I dont mind pop punk id prefer Pennywise to sum and blink not that there bad or anything.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

i used to listen to horror punk  lol...bands like murder dolls...hehe i think our music taste changed for the better


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 15, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> its what got me into metal when i was little there was a concert of them near my house
> ans i heard the elec uitar and i tought "dude this is awesome"(something like that i was 7 or something so i dont know well)
> 
> 
> ...



ah man, that's just some fashion punk :shadedshu

if you want to hear some good Punk check out The Lower Class Brats, Swingin' Utters, Bad Religion, The Unseen, The Casualties, and who can forget The Misfits


----------



## pagalms (Mar 15, 2008)

My greatest wish is to see Slayer live there in Latvia, but i'm afraid it will never happen, because Latvia is too small for so great bands laike Slayer 
However Korn was here month ago and Metallica will be here in summer. I don't like Korn, so i wasn't at concert and all Metallica tickets are sold (and was too expensive for me).


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang id love to see Metallica.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 15, 2008)

azazel said:


> whats wrong with dutch anyway



I could write a book about that.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Dang id love to see Metallica.



i saw them and they are very disappointing live (they have a hard time playing their own music-especially enter sandman), but godsmack on the other hand was wicked i was very impressed (they came with metallica)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I could write a book about that.



lol i see that bad haha


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2008)

Maiden OMG they are not really any stereotype, dont act like anything or sing about anything extraordinary.

My mum and dad fucking know about Maiden lol.

God however said you were a sadist or satan worshipper what ever is ignorant, would i call every reggae singer a rastafarian hell no, would i call every classic music lover a posh c*nt hell no, i might tho call every raver and techno head a total nob end and a drug taker and a NED/YOB/CASUAL/CHAV.

I dont like those bands some people like on here like the nordish stuff extreme stuff or the American pop punk pop rock pop metal, pop metal you know bands who are just popular but are really annoying make no sesnse and just fade out. Most bands couldnt hold a candle to Motorhead or Maden or Megadeth or Pantera or Rammstein.

Its not even that i have a limited music taste i really like Red Hot Chili Peppers and Cypress Hill, i look for quality - tune, singing, ability on instruments, variety but not different


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

Everyone to there own man thats what i say.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2008)

Best live band is Between the buried and me. I saw them live and they sound just like the soundtrack.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Best live band is Between the buried and me. I saw them live and they sound just like the soundtrack.



nice to hear, I wanted to go see them with Opeth, but the ticket price was $50!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> Maiden OMG they are not really any stereotype, dont act like anything or sing about anything extraordinary.
> 
> My mum and dad fucking know about Maiden lol.
> 
> ...



yeah...its pretty ignorant....it was a bunch of chavs...what do they know...nothing....meh...


----------



## pagalms (Mar 15, 2008)

Metallica's tickets prices started from about 77$ and up


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> nice to hear, I wanted to go see them with Opeth, but the ticket price was $50!



Trust me its worth it. Just search for them on youtube they are really good. They came to Nebraska too not many bands do.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll probably go see them next time they come around, and hopefully the ticket price will be MUCH lower


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 16, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> holy f*ck dutch crap reaches australia.
> 
> @morgoth
> 
> did you know that varg vikerness is on parole in aprill so expect new album



Burzum tottaly sucks and i hate that cunt of a varg vikerness for killing guitarist of mayhem
my self i listen more to blackmetal, national socialist blackmetal, pagan metal and rac and german marching songs


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 16, 2008)

ive seen Slayer live, and i'm sorry to say but i was bored shitless, the most unenthusiastic band i have ever seen.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)

if you really want to see a band that puts on one hell of a show go see gwar, just make sure to wear white and get up front


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> if you really want to see a band that puts on one hell of a show go see gwar, just make sure to wear white and get up front



http://youtube.com/watch?v=ScA7vDC2u10 like this


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> if you really want to see a band that puts on one hell of a show go see gwar, just make sure to wear white and get up front



oh god, bad memories... they suck but its so crazy lol


----------



## Xolair (Mar 16, 2008)

Favorite Genres: Hard rock, power metal, metal in general
Favorite Bands: Iron Maiden, Stratovarius, some Metallica...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

welcooome xoliar


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)

wow this has grown into a nice little club, also that video does not do gwar justice, god i have some great memories, EVERYONE SHOULD GO SEE GWAR, they should make it a law (there shows really are that great)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.gwar.net/dates.php

no uk dates  or are these old dates? 

emm yeah the club is going better than i thought


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)

gwar is taking a year off (they have been touring non-stop for the last 3 yrs) they came to WI every Halloween


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> gwar is taking a year off (they have been touring non-stop for the last 3 yrs) they came to WI every Halloween



Ah i c  cool  il c them when they are on there next tour then


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)

dont worry they will be on tour next year





















at least i hope so


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

Im pretty sure they will be. They havent released a album in awile but I dont think they are gonna go hiatus for awile.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

I got all the songs from the new In Flames EP on my Youtube page  should check them out specially Eraser that song kicks ass.

http://youtube.com/user/Sha1dov


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet  im k0shari  il add you as a friend if ya don't mind  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qdcl67H1Jw KAMELOT


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 16, 2008)

new in flames album is horrible..

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

iv only heard the mirrors truth, that was crap, i was hoping the rest of the album would be better


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)

please tell me this is some sick and twisted joke, i mean in flames cant make a shitty album can they?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FbcR5nm68rU

if its all like this the yeah


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

I gotta admit, the mirrors truth was kinda bad but the other 3 are amazing.


----------



## Xolair (Mar 17, 2008)

azazel said:


> welcooome xoliar



Heeeee-eello.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 17, 2008)

reroute to remain marked their downfall when I listen to them now I get so irritated it makes me wonder why I still even listen to their older albums. you guys think it's good? gross

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reroute_to_Remain read first paragraph.

- Christine


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 17, 2008)

In flames, meh. Besides the show being crap the frontman was an arrogant twat. He annoyed me big time. If I could I would have given him the banstick.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2008)

azazel said:


> http://www.gwar.net/dates.php
> 
> no uk dates  or are these old dates?
> 
> emm yeah the club is going better than i thought



I've seen GWAR live. Freakin' awesome gig.... when they play again, I expect I'll be there getting covered in fake blood, vomit and cum!





DanTheBanjoman said:


> In flames, meh. Besides the show being crap the frontman was an arrogant twat. He annoyed me big time. If I could I would have given him the banstick.



I was too pissed to notice him being arrogant, didn't mind them though. As for Slayer they rocked, but I was so pissed I could hardly stand.

^^

Being pissed is awesome, awesome to the max!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 17, 2008)

especially at ozzfest, i had to have some fat guy hold me up while i got my shirt signed by behemoth


----------



## Azazel (Mar 17, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I've seen GWAR live. Freakin' awesome gig.... when they play again, I expect I'll be there getting covered in fake blood, vomit and cum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il defiantly try and go next gig.... sounds awsome

i got Dimmu Borgir in sorte diaboli album last night  its fucking great....but way way way to short


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> new in flames album is horrible..
> 
> - Christine



heard the mirrors truth and i cried it was so bad. the new album released already?

its all about Dark Tranquility now anyway, Fiction and Character are two amazing albums, as is the Live in Krakov


----------



## pagalms (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm gonna kill myself 
Slayer will be in Estonia (Riht next to Latvia and ~280Km's from my hometown) in july 1st. Tickets are available since march 14th and only 500 tickets will be for Lithuania And Latvia, which means 250 tickets to each country, that is equal to ABSOLUTELY NOTHING 
It takes about half an hour to sell all 250 tickets to fans, and god dammit, i red about concert only today


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2008)

Slayers not that good live anyway


----------



## pagalms (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope so, otherwise it will be epic fail for me


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2008)

World exclusive for you guys  I think I "found" the full version of In Flames' new album I will post it on youtube later


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 18, 2008)

what would your idea concert be?  what would eb the perfect lineup for you?
mein would be 
pantera(kinda impossible R.I.P. Dime)
gwar
rammstein
dark tranquility
LoG
and Gaelic storm(love my drinking music, great way to end the night)


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> what would your idea concert be?  what would eb the perfect lineup for you?
> mein would be
> pantera(kinda impossible R.I.P. Dime)
> gwar
> ...



Between The Buried and Me
In Flames 
Avenged Sevenfold
GWAR
Opeth

Haha yea..


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 18, 2008)

my ideal concert would be

Skinless (Sherwood Webber still as vocals)
Dying Fetus
Opeth
Vehemence
Glass Casket


----------



## Xolair (Mar 18, 2008)

A few great performances by my fav. band, from the same song:

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name '82

Iron Maiden - HBTN '93

Iron Maiden - HBTN '06

Can't decide which one is the best, they're all so good... what a great live-band. 


_*EDIT:* One other song from the same band that is one of my all-time favourites: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHY2qZhKMng&feature=related_


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaghh, i man with excellent taste 



Xolair said:


> A few great performances by my fav. band, from the same song:
> 
> Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name '82
> 
> ...


----------



## Xolair (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> Aaaghh, i man with excellent taste



Well... thanks I guess, if you meant me. 


_*P.S.* A good performance also (dammit, there's so many): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDdJoBTwYE&feature=related_


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude i did!

Iron Maiden, ACDC, Van Halen and then the latest stuff like, Inflames, Soilwork, The sorrow, Killswitch and Still remains. That is what i listen to. Stuff like Billy Talent, Lost Prophets, Goldfinger etc.. but its not really Metal now is it.

So yeah i meant it, good choice mate.



Xolair said:


> Well... thanks I guess, if you meant me.
> 
> 
> _*P.S.* A good performance also (dammit, there's so many): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDdJoBTwYE&feature=related_


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 18, 2008)

Awsome choices!!!  I love the professionalism of Iron Maiden, no band now or ever will rock as long and hard!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

i would have said iron maiden a few years ago, but there last album abslotly killed it for me, it sucked so hard, my perfect line up would be, sabaton, amon amarth, dimmu borgir, lamb of god, children of bodom and GWAR cos it looks so awesome


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

and KAMELOT, how can i for get good old KAMELOT


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

no one into Power Metal?? like Dragon Force, Rapsody, Blind Guirdian etc.

i am not but just wondering, got some friends who's into it but not me


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude, yeah! nice avatar man



kenkickr said:


> Awsome choices!!!  I love the professionalism of Iron Maiden, no band now or ever will rock as long and hard!


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Differ with some of you on this one, maybe because I'm an old fart.
Here is my list of good bands
Boston
Led Zepplin
Thin Lizzy
Deep Purple
Rainbow
Uriah Heep
Nazareth
Metallica
Gun's 'N Roses
Xit
Brownsville
ZZ Top
Van Halen
Judas Preist
ACDC
Black Sabbath

You know it's good stuff when you have been listening to it for 30 years and never get sick of it. Then your 20 year old son takes out an origanal vinly and plays it, then screams dad this is awesome stuff.


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey hoe gaan dit dude?

Wiff you on some of the choises you have. Actually listening to Journey at the moment



Kovoet said:


> Differ with some of you on this one, maybe because I'm an old fart.
> Here is my list of good bands
> Boston
> Led Zepplin
> ...


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Goed en jy ou swaar. Ja Journey is one of my wife's favourites. Steve Perry has an awesome voice and no computerised stuff to change his voice like they do today


----------



## Xolair (Mar 18, 2008)

azazel said:


> i would have said iron maiden a few years ago, but there last album abslotly killed it for me, it sucked so hard...



I think *IM*'s latest album was absolutely excellent, probably the best album they've made in the 21st century. But, guess each person is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 18, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Differ with some of you on this one, maybe because I'm an old fart.
> Here is my list of good bands
> Boston
> Led Zepplin
> ...



Lol giving ya age away there man


----------



## Xolair (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, here's a few more songs from *IM*, and one from my other fav. band *Stratovarius*:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAuZNAuTJGI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBanU-AHMqg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7MU6iFn7Og

Stratovarius - Speed of Light

Iron Maiden - Still Life

Man that live-version of Revelations owns. Great sounds.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh how could I forget CCR and Bad Company brilliant


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

stem saam, no process sound, just clean overdrive cranked up marshall and Les Pauls or Fenders crankin it... But i tell ya there are some nice metal bands today but way different to what we use to.

I see you have Thin Lizzy there, i suppose its pre Gary Moore days? Love his stuff.

If you are maybe into Prog rock then you MUST listen to Porcupine Tree, lots of Yes and Pink Floyed influences in there.



Kovoet said:


> Goed en jy ou swaar. Ja Journey is one of my wife's favourites. Steve Perry has an awesome voice and no computerised stuff to change his voice like they do today


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> stem saam, no process sound, just clean overdrive cranked up marshall and Les Pauls or Fenders crankin it... But i tell ya there are some nice metal bands today but way different to what we use to.
> 
> I see you have Thin Lizzy there, i suppose its pre Gary Moore days? Love his stuff.
> 
> If you are maybe into Prog rock then you MUST listen to Porcupine Tree, lots of Yes and Pink Floyed influences in there.




Now you talking legend status I have every Gary Moore Cd available. He makes a guitar talk or sing. But he's gone more blues now. He play's sometimes in a pub in Dublin, I've seen him live. All I can say is just simply awesome


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky git, oops sorry you aint no git LOL! I wish i could redesighn his website for him... Not what a website should look like for a guy of his stature

http://www.gary-moore.com/


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah it is pretty glum and I'm sure he could smile a bit as he makes me smile when he's on those strings


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> no one into Power Metal?? like Dragon Force, Rapsody, Blind Guirdian etc.
> 
> i am not but just wondering, got some friends who's into it but not me



i like power metal  KAMELOT and Sabaton are power metal


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

Xolair said:


> I think *IM*'s latest album was absolutely excellent, probably the best album they've made in the 21st century. But, guess each person is entitled to their opinion.



yeah  my mate loved it too, i just cried iron maiden are one of my all time favorite band, and they just died with that album, i really hope there next is much better


----------



## Xolair (Mar 18, 2008)

^ Died? 

Hehe, there were two-three songs that were a bit... crappy so to say, but mostly it was a top-of-the-line album. *Bruce*'s voice sounded a bit strained here and there, but all together it was an absolute piece of excellence. 

IMO.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 18, 2008)

anny way i do like to join 

Favorite genre/s: Blackmetal, National socialist black metal, Rac, German marching songs, pagan metal
Favorite band/s: Mayhem(old), Tsjuder, stahlgewitter, paganblut, absurd, bothory, Der sturmer, 
Haemoth, Diabolicum, Gorgoroth, Waffen SS, Propaganda, Odal siege, kampfar, germania, Ad hominem


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

welcoooome morgoth 

how can you listen to gorgoroth , there music is so ugly


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 18, 2008)

its the art of blackmetal


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> its the art of blackmetal



only black metal band i like is dimmu borgir , but thats cos there tunes are pretty sweet   

gahl form gorgoroth is pretty cool though


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 18, 2008)

hehe dimmu borgir is no longer blackmetal 
i like pest more then gaalh


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

Xolair said:


> ^ Died?
> 
> Hehe, there were two-three songs that were a bit... crappy so to say, but mostly it was a top-of-the-line album. *Bruce*'s voice sounded a bit strained here and there, but all together it was an absolute piece of excellence.
> 
> IMO.



lol  yeah , i gave my album to my friend  hehe, maybe i music taste is just changing


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> hehe dimmu borgir is no longer blackmetal
> i like pest more then gaalh



yeah  they are pretty diluted compared to the bands you listen to


----------



## Azazel (Mar 20, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F4GsoqbvONs

lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 20, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2zb0t_CXZ5Q

gota love songs about male prostitutes 
love the band though

not the best video btw


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 20, 2008)

OK not sure if this has already been discussed but the new In Flames album, a sense of purpose is really bad, oh so very bad.

Listening to it now, I'm skipping the end of some of the tracks because it is just nothing. Anders vocals have gone way more melodic and weak, really weak. No strength of impact to it anymore its just a whine over some good instrument pieces. The drumming has improved i think but other than that it's not even worth downloading.

It's like Inflames are moving back to Dark Tranquility and they themselves are moving towards old In Flames. I guess this was inevitable seeing as they both switched vocalists in the early years.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2008)

I didnt think it was that bad.. I really like a few of the songs like Alias and Im on the Highway. Eraser and Abnegation on the single are great too.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you heard albums like Reroute to remain/ Clayman/ and Colony? They were amazing albums this one is a pile of guano (to use a nice phrase) compared to those. I'm not dissing your taste, everyone is different.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah..its awful...wahh...i was looking forward to it and all


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2008)

yea ive heard them all im just not very picky.. cept when avenged sevenfold did city of evil I cried for awile but got used it...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 20, 2008)

fair enough, each to their own i guess.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 20, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fc-V3NYckOI

lol cannibal corpse


----------



## Azazel (Mar 20, 2008)

iv been listening to nothing but dimmu borgir for the last couple days...i love in sorte diabol album....ahhh


----------



## Azazel (Mar 20, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2zb0t_CXZ5Q
> 
> gota love songs about male prostitutes
> love the band though
> ...



video wont run


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 20, 2008)

hey do you guys like hast the day or still remains at all there my 2 favorit bands right now i love still remain's first album Of Love And Lunacy and there best song is "The Worst Is Yet To Come" it's so good here is a link to it  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip8XLmVzWB0


----------



## Azazel (Mar 20, 2008)

@fata: its not available on my country apparently


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4t6f5NbcpQ&feature=related


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

azazel said:


> video wont run



ok try this one

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8eYNI9Z1tJk


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ok try this one
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8eYNI9Z1tJk



sweet song  old skl


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4t6f5NbcpQ&feature=related



those people were speechless ...lol


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Iron Maiden ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://youtube.com/watch?v=cE4FHolkO94


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Iron Maiden ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 classic maiden


----------



## pagalms (Mar 21, 2008)

Borknagar - Colossus


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Borknagar - Colossus



that was sweet  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LpOW8fsTt2E


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 22, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4t6f5NbcpQ&feature=related



oh wow, lol


----------



## Triprift (Mar 22, 2008)

Underrated Aussie band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWY3i7yBDzE


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Underrated Aussie band
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWY3i7yBDzE



pretty good  they just need more emotion in there face  they look out of place whist playing...if you know what i mean


----------



## Triprift (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah they got that real serious look like i woudnt want to meet em in a dark alley lol.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

fave genre/s: metal/rock/punk
fave bands: BLS, OzzY, Ac/dC, black sabbath, disturbed, t00l, classic metallica, motorhead, seether, pantera, black flag, new york dolls, iggy pop, sex pistols, sublime, rancid, staind, offspring.....................

just to name a few

now p1ss 0ff!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2008)

Blood Duster FTW!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> fave genre/s: metal/rock/punk
> fave bands: BLS, OzzY, Ac/dC, black sabbath, disturbed, t00l, classic metallica, motorhead, seether, pantera, black flag, new york dolls, iggy pop, sex pistols, sublime, rancid, staind, offspring.....................
> 
> just to name a few
> ...



welcoooome  ol ad you asap


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Blood Duster FTW!



they have that song...piss something...ahh cant remember...  they are an ok band


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2008)

Pissing Contest!

I can't help but think you're not _really_ into Metal azazel...

I've got my eye(s) on you... :shadedshu

If you think Blood Duster are ok, check out Crotchduster for even more shits & giggles.

MUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Pissing Contest!
> 
> I can't help but think you're not _really_ into Metal azazel...
> 
> ...



lol..why would you think that ....il check them out...woooo


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2008)

I have my reasons....

I need a freaking tank!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

ah ok  lol....weird


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2008)

You wouldn't be saying that if you saw me in a freakin' tank!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

not the scariest tank in the world now.. hehe


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

azazel said:


> not the scariest tank in the world now.. hehe



that does look like a "innocent criminal" 

no harm boys just a little playfull humour


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd drive over him (and anyone else) that got in my way when I was in my tank.

His tank sucks!

MUHAHAHHAHAA!

Actually that's a pretty sick tank for a child.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that does look like a "innocent criminal"
> 
> no harm boys just a little playfull humour



lol he sure does 



innocentcriminal said:


> I'd drive over him (and anyone else) that got in my way when I was in my tank.
> 
> His tank sucks!
> 
> ...



poor boy...he never knew what hit him  

lol yeah he has a cool tank


----------



## pagalms (Mar 22, 2008)

mby this one?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone else hear the new Children of Bodom album? I think its great but my friend said its ok.. Its really good tho


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2008)

pagalms said:


> mby this one?



PFFT!

I hate the colour pink especially used in a stupid context, like blokes wearing pink. I'm sorry but it just doesn't look right. Nor does it make you look like you're in touch with your feminine side, it just looks stupid. Then again if you want to wear pink fine, just don't expect me to think it looks good.

PFFT Pink!

As for a pink tank, pfft I wouldn't care, as long as it worked I'd still take thing down with it. Wouldn't be pink for long!

... And Oceans, now there's a band. Allotropic/Metamorphic Genesis Of Dismorphism check it out!


----------



## pagalms (Mar 23, 2008)

It was just a joke 
Ok, show us your tank


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Bit of everything, leaning away from grindcore and powermetal (lol EPIC metal - lame )

Favorite band/s: ACDC, Atreyu, Blink 182, Chimaira, Daysend, Deftones, Disturbed, Dope, Dropkick Murphys, Drowning Pool, Hatebreed, Inflames, Lamb of God, Limp Bizkit, The Living End, Marilyn Manson, Ministry, Moby, Motorhead, Mudvayne, Nine Inch Nails, Nirvana, The Offspring, Opeth, Orbital, Papa Roach, Probot, Prodigy, Queens of the Stone Age, Rage Against the Machine, Rammstein, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Reel Big Fish, Saliva, Scatterbrain, Sepultura, Slayer, Slipknot, Soulfly, Strapping Young Lad, System of a Down, Transplants, Trivium.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Some excellent bands there Reven forgot to menchin Rammstein

Another Video ROFL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viaRKlgQo3E


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

Shadow are you talking about BloodDrunk? I have it but not given it a good listen yet. Been listening to Mastadon all weekend, them and the mighty Opeth.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2008)

pagalms said:


> It was just a joke
> Ok, show us your tank



Eerrr... gross!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

welcome raven...how do u do


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Shadow are you talking about BloodDrunk? I have it but not given it a good listen yet. Been listening to Mastadon all weekend, them and the mighty Opeth.



Yea. I think im gonna buy it, I usually only buy cd's when they deserve my purchase


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

i got sabaton - metalizer a couple days ago  awesome album...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 24, 2008)

for those of you who like rammstein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI


----------



## Azazel (Mar 24, 2008)

new union sig  wear it with pride ...just made it simple


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 27, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j8bUs0eqHYY

only one week left until i get to see these guys in all their metaly glory

and to make things better they are coming with the kings of polish death metal *BEHEMOTH!!!*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2008)

Now that's a fuckin' band!

Behemoth!

\m/

Enjoy the gig dude!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 27, 2008)

Cant say ive heard of em they sound awesome.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Cant say ive heard of em they sound awesome.



^^

That sentence made me chuckle. They're definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

awosme man....beho are sweet


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bayern des samma mia ?

Can anyone translate?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 27, 2008)

its Bavarian for something, i used to be able to translate it, ill ask my papa and get back to you


----------



## Triprift (Mar 30, 2008)

Another underrated Aussie band The Butterfly Effect ftw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr70-rBji9g


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Another underrated Aussie band The Butterfly Effect ftw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr70-rBji9g



iv heard of them before  there not bad..


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 3, 2008)

omg TONY left GWAR and it wasnt an april fools joke this is terrible


----------



## Azazel (Apr 3, 2008)

why did he leave?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 3, 2008)

he decided to go back to his other band cant remember the name atm


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> omg TONY left GWAR and it wasnt an april fools joke this is terrible



life goes on. and so does the IN Flames/Dark Tranquility consert.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 3, 2008)

hell ya dude only 1 month left


----------



## Azazel (Apr 3, 2008)

id love to go to that....dam fucking exams


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 3, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> life goes on. and so does the IN Flames/Dark Tranquility consert.



say what? say where? say when?

Inflames as long as they play the old stuff and Dark Tranquility if they play the new stuff!


----------



## pagalms (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG i heard a bunch of guys playing great metal in one building (with pentagram on window) near my house when i was walking around today


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 3, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> say what? say where? say when?
> 
> Inflames as long as they play the old stuff and Dark Tranquility if they play the new stuff!



the show were going to is may 19th in chicago also arch enemy will be there and two other really great bands dont remeber of hand


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't wait for the Summer Slaughter Tour!!! but don't really care that The Black Dahlia Murder is there...they shoulda had someone other than them go...


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> the show were going to is may 19th in chicago also arch enemy will be there and two other really great bands dont remeber of hand



Im Ultra pumped


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

pagalms said:


> OMG i heard a bunch of guys playing great metal in one building (with pentagram on window) near my house when i was walking around today



Where do you live???


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 4, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Im Ultra pumped



fuck ya dude i've waited since 8th grade to see dt

im fuckin' stoked


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> fuck ya dude i've waited since 8th grade to see dt
> 
> im fuckin' stoked



Yeah, Jive'n


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 4, 2008)

and groovin'


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

and moven'


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 4, 2008)

and enjoying ourselves immensely at the show to end all shows (only a tour with rammstein, gwar, dt, mudvayne, and slayer could be better)


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> and enjoying ourselves immensely at the show to end all shows (only a tour with rammstein, gwar, dt, mudvayne, and slayer could be better)



I would rather go see these guys. +Hell Yeah maybe. That was kick ass


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 4, 2008)

mudvayne's new album is due out soon


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

really? I did not even know they were working on something. I still want to hear some pighammer, its been a while since Wayne Static started that project


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 4, 2008)

ya they are set to release i believe during the summer, now that hell ya is about done touring they are going to finish it up, i cant wait for new mudvaye, they have yet to disappoint me, and with the release of new stuff that means a TOUR!!!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2008)

Another one of my favs sadly disbanded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gda-MILxd3M


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Another one of my favs sadly disbanded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gda-MILxd3M



Sorry to see that 

Anyone know when the last times IF and DT toured together was? Have they? is this like a reunion thing.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjcmcf5nyao 

Gates of Ishtar fucking rocks, they've been disbanded for awile tho(1998) there stuff is classic.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 7, 2008)

got back from the dimmu/behemoth show about 6hrs ago and i must say they were just phenominal behemoths performance wasn't as good as their ozzfest show but it was still damn good, slaves shall serve it just went nuts btw --- and when dimmu hit the stage god damn i was impressed their bassist has an amazing voice, especailly during Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse and The Serpentine Offering it was just orgasmic they closed with apocalypse also Puritania sounded awesome live


----------



## Azazel (Apr 7, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> got back from the dimmu/behemoth show about 6hrs ago and i must say they were just phenominal behemoths performance wasn't as good as their ozzfest show but it was still damn good, slaves shall serve it just went nuts btw --- and when dimmu hit the stage god damn i was impressed their bassist has an amazing voice, especailly during Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse and The Serpentine Offering it was just orgasmic they closed with apocalypse also Puritania sounded awesome live



ah man..that sounds AWWWWWWSOME.... i love dimmu...cant stop listening to there albums....


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2008)

I propose the best concert attended sub-thread! 
 My all time fav concert was:
 Pantera 
 Slayer
 Static X

  I saw these guys in 2001 and it was f'n insane!  It was six hours of the largest mosh pit I have ever seen!!   I have a drum stick from Static, I'll try to find it and post a pic.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 7, 2008)

i honestly would pay  at least $400 to see pantera to bad though

R.I.P dime


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 7, 2008)

yea right, it really annoys me that he is dead, i never got to see him. and all because of one "fan"


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, WTF??  Why does one guy think that he broke up the band anyway?  :shadedshu 

I'm glad they shot his f'd up @ss...
R I P Dime


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2008)

My Favorite Bands Are....

18 Visions, 36 Crazyfists, Ac Dc, Alesisonfire, Alien Ant Farm, All Shall Perish, All That Remains, Alter Bridge, American Headcharge, Arch Enemy, As I Lay Dying, At The Gates, Atre Yu, Audio Slave, Aushvitz, Avenged Sevenfold, B.4.M.V, Beyond All Reason, Beyond Embrace, Billy Talent, Biomechanical Blood Staind Child, Blood, Breaking Benjamin, Breed77, Bruce Dickinson, C.O.F, Caliban, Celldweller, Chimaria, Coheed & Cambria, Concerto Moon, Creed, Damien Rice, Darkest Hour, Daylight Dies, Dead Poetic, Death Gaze, Deftones, Demon Hunter, DespairsRay, DevilDriver, Dir En Grey, Disturbed, Dream Evil, Dream Theater, Embrace, Evanescence, Exist Trace, F.4.A.F, Foo Fighters, Forever Never, Fort Minor, Gargoyle, Garugamesh,God Forbid, Gojira, Gorillaz, Heaven Shall Burn, Hizaki Grace Project Hurt Process, Hyde, Ill Nino, In Flames, Incubus, InMe, Into Eternity, Iron Maiden, It Dies Today, Jimi Hendrix, John Petrucci, Kagerou, Karnivool, Kid Rock, Korn, K.S.E, Lacuna Coil, Lamb Of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Machine Head, Mendeed, Monoral, Mudvayne, My Vitriol, Nevermore, Nightmare, Opeth, -OZ-, P.O.D, Panic Cell, Placebo, Poets Of The Fall, R.A.T.M, Redemption, S.O.A.D, Scars Of Life, Sekima II, Seven Dust, Shadows Fall, Skindred, Skyfire, Soil, Spineshank, Staind, Still Remains, Stormental, Sybreed, Taia, The Absence, The Agonist, The Butterfly Effect, The Cult, The Haunted, Three Days Grace, Tool, Tracere, Trail Of Tears, Trivium, Underoath, Vagerke, Versailles Within Temptation, Zakk Wyld,


Add mee.....


I have a really wide taste in music that varies from metalcore to progressive to melodic to deathmetal. Im also into a load of japanese Visual K bands


----------



## Azazel (Apr 7, 2008)

wolcooome dude......i love visual k  dir en gray ftw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2008)

Going to see opeth at the Brixton Academy in London when they play 
-----


I missed a chance to go see Dream theater a while back sadly as i had nobody to go with & I dont want to look like a twat moshing around in a dark corner by myself

(my mate hates labre's vocals - i should stab him & make him a sacrifice to satan for that)


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah, WTF??  Why does one guy think that he broke up the band anyway?  :shadedshu
> 
> I'm glad they shot his f'd up @ss...
> R I P Dime



You mean shot the fan right?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 8, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> You mean shot the fan right?



Of course...  If you can call him a "fan"


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Of course...  If you can call him a "fan"



yeah


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 18, 2008)

i like this song, idk about the video

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gnFbwRmkc4

also some more dimmu
http://youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZYKSDbwQE

this video for Progenies of the great Apocalypse is a little cheesy but i love it 
Simen Hestnæs (vortex, clean backup vocals) has to have one of the best voices i've ever heard, he sounds exactly like he does in the video live, i must have had an orgasm when they played this live
http://youtube.com/watch?v=j8bUs0eqHYY


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 18, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i like this song, idk about the video
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gnFbwRmkc4




Sweet vid!  Sweet song!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 18, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i like this song, idk about the video
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gnFbwRmkc4
> 
> ...



i love KAMELOT...


----------



## pagalms (Apr 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Where do you live???


I live in Latvia, city named Salaspils. Sorry for replying so late, I didn't noticed your question 

Btw - my favorite songs from  Skid Row:

Quick Sand Jesus
and
Monkey Business


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 23, 2008)

kinda funny

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=dimmu+borgir&ei=hIoPSM3NIZqi4ALcgoW7BA&hl=en


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> kinda funny
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=dimmu+borgir&ei=hIoPSM3NIZqi4ALcgoW7BA&hl=en



lol teletubies XD

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yNi1oLlG2Hw
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_aCnobHS41k


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyRZKLRzbqY


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 27, 2008)

DUUDES we must vote for metal hammer click on my sig

and remember best riff guitarist is jon schaffer
P.S. for the iced earth fans MATT IS BACK


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 27, 2008)

o yeah almost forgot.

im going too iron maiden in august its the somewhere back in time tour so they will play the good stuff from 1980-1989


----------



## Triprift (Apr 27, 2008)

U lucky mongrel i salute u just for that some maidens in order

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE4FHolkO94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Snehl2bAk


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

lol its a shame that maiden are making shitty music now.. ...they just lost it with the last album


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 27, 2008)

azazel said:


> lol its a shame that maiden are making shitty music now.. ...they just lost it with the last album


 thats why im so happy with the somewhere back in time theme cause all the good songs are in the period 1980-1989


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 27, 2008)

Satan is in the room!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mdCiZOn5jNo


----------



## russianboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Favorite Genre: Hard Rock, Classic Metal, Thrash Metal, Shred
Favorite Artists: Metallica, AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, Deep Purple, Buckethead, Micheal Angelo-Batio.


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 27, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> Satan is in the room!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mdCiZOn5jNo



tsssssss emperor is so much better


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 27, 2008)

somthing more awesome about that concert within temptation will also play before ironmaiden


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 27, 2008)

no the are not emperor ist brutal as gorgoroth


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

ekh gorgoroth suck  

immortal ftw


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 27, 2008)

immortal ar realy clowns xD call of the wintermoon lol!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

in reality all black metalists are clowns


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 27, 2008)

not like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBdAY8eA9w


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 27, 2008)

hey morgoth what do you think of these guys?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cgSUIHeh7P4


also both immortal and gorgoroth suck


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> hey morgoth what do you think of these guys?
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cgSUIHeh7P4
> 
> 
> also both immortal and gorgoroth suck



lol  well behemoth  
lol


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> not like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBdAY8eA9w



yeah...there videos are embarrassing


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2008)

behemoth sucks 

Satyricon - Mothernorth !
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WzNrfsPe_i4&feature=related


----------



## fafa21 (Apr 28, 2008)

you guys should listen to hast the day their such a good band http://youtube.com/watch?v=W7lmXcMiOeE


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2008)

haemoth! http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbd2Y_xCMnk


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

im not a fan of hast the day they sound like every other hard core band out there now all that remains and killswitch are an exception to that


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2008)

here this is awesome black metal
clicky
clicky
clicky

and my favorite metal song (isnt black metal but it kicks ass)
clicky clicky


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2008)

sucks 
paganmetal
Not blackemetal


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

enslaved and Halloween ftw


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> behemoth sucks
> 
> Satyricon - Mothernorth !
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WzNrfsPe_i4&feature=related



behemoth>Satyricon 
or
behemoth > 
     .. l 
-Satyricon


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2008)

i sould kil you now


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> i sould kil you now



not if i beat you to it

jk 
Satyricon isnt that bad


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> sucks
> paganmetal
> Not blackemetal




i dont care i listen to every kind of metal if its sounds good its okay for me i dont give a sh*t what kind of religon is behind it


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2008)

You get to see Within Temptation as well as Maiden u lucky bugger im envious


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> i dont care i listen to every kind of metal if its sounds good its okay for me i dont give a sh*t what kind of religon is behind it



there is no relegion behind it only if you listen to christian black metal lol

burzum is based on Folisofie


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2008)

christian black metal xD who ever is going to make that is an retardxD


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

demon hunter is an ok christian metal band, but devil driver is better


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 28, 2008)

absurd


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rGsP2E8N2CQ


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2008)

Just for something different

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbTpM1lso7Q


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Just for something different
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbTpM1lso7Q



thats a pretty good song  she doesn't have a good live voice though  studio version is better


----------



## Xolair (Apr 28, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KxiYyfyYH60

K00L, they've still got it. 

AND 23 years earlier:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SlY_9t398O4


----------



## pagalms (Apr 28, 2008)

[url="http://youtube.com/watch?v=NMquGj3aMWE:]Metallica - One[/url] my favorite song right now


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

if you like the more lighter and more melodic girl singers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BncMl_vMiV0
she does have a great voice not the best but pretty good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAsqNog7pmI
and the queen of all metal(and shes hot to boot...i would totally do her...twice) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9AcG0glVu4
and teh funny version of the song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QttvsUCBy0


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> if you like the more lighter and more melodic girl singers
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BncMl_vMiV0
> she does have a great voice not the best but pretty good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAsqNog7pmI
> ...



Arch enemy FTW ...but im pretty sure she has some bulls hidden somewhere


----------



## Triprift (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah Ones a classic these ones are a few of my tallica favs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 29, 2008)

Does Avenged Sevenfold and Disturbed count as metal? Linkin Park?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 29, 2008)

Id say so man not sure bout anyone else.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Does Avenged Sevenfold and Disturbed count as metal? Linkin Park?



i would say disturbed and old linkin park kinda does it realy depends on your definition of metal (btw linkin parks new stuff is terribly dissappointing) meteora and hybrid theory were just great albums, i dont personally consider AS metal but thats me


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 29, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i would say disturbed and old linkin park kinda does it realy depends on your definition of metal (btw linkin parks new stuff is terribly dissappointing) meteora and hybrid theory were just great albums, i dont personally consider AS metal but thats me



I don't know I kinda disagree, at first I thought the same thing but then I felt I was really satisfied with the album.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

to me midnight just cant stack up to meteora and hybrid, they were just so damn good, and live in texas deff one of the best live albums i've listen to, although midnight is much better than collision course


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

old Linkin park are nu metal 

new linking park is hard rock imo.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

one of my favorite devil driver songs (clouds over California)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2XjBh9QJCNE

and demon hunter (Christian metal)
(screams of the undead)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rSAmIYZ2Wjk


my fav live song by Chimaira the real vid is edited so i linked this one
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IPQDACN5PiU


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

russianboy said:


> Favorite Genre: Hard Rock, Classic Metal, Thrash Metal, Shred
> Favorite Artists: Metallica, AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, Deep Purple, Buckethead, Micheal Angelo-Batio.



welcome  sorry didn't see ya there


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

ahh good ol bucket head, gota love spider crawl, simple yet it gets stuck in your damn head


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes im in heaven, awesome band names, ok where the F*** can i start, lol


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

on the front page there is a form to fill in and thats all


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ahh good ol bucket head, gota love spider crawl, simple yet it gets stuck in your damn head



thats the kfc dude right ?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

```
[color="red"][b]Favorite genre/s:
Favorite band/s:[/b][/color]
```

here it is


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

what do you gusy think of behemoths newer look?







new






old


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

i saw them at ozzfest in full dress and it was at least 102 out side and i will say it was one of the coolest things i've seen (and props to them for playing in that) i would say i like it (he looks kinda stupid when he is "singing" with his mask on though)


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah mask is pretty silly 

Orion has the best outfit imo


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 30, 2008)

new OPETH album kicks ass!!!!!!!!!

F*CKING AMAZING!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Does Avenged Sevenfold and Disturbed count as metal? Linkin Park?



A7X was Metalcore now they are just metal. Linkin Park used to be metal now they are more like rock and Disturbed is metal.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 1, 2008)

*Favorite genre/s:* Power Metal, Death, Symphonic Death
*Favorite band/s:*  Motley, Maiden, LoG, Arch Enemy, Mors Principium Est., Dimmu, Dio, Motorhead, Anthrax, Daath, Mastodon


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> A7X was Metalcore now they are just metal. Linkin Park used to be metal now they are more like rock and Disturbed is metal.



IMO none of them are metal, Avenged Sevenfold and Disturbed is just watered down raido rock and Linkin Park is punk.
I just call it as I see it.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

i agree on AS but i have to disagree on LP they are in no way punk, they were nu-metal and moved to hard rock, disturbed is pretty much nu-metal as well although they seem to be getting soft

btw i hate sub genres there is just way to many of them


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i agree on AS but i have to disagree on LP they are in no way punk, they were nu-metal and moved to hard rock, disturbed is pretty much nu-metal as well although they seem to be getting soft
> 
> btw i hate sub genres there is just way to many of them



I actually refrained because I didn't call them emo. Don't get me wrong, I respect them as musicians and I enjoyed their first two CDs, just I don't think they're metal.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

tbh i would like AS if they ditched there singer lol, they are good musicians, but oh well everyone likes different stuff look at me i like Mr. Bungle 

im not even gunna start on emo...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> IMO none of them are metal, Avenged Sevenfold and Disturbed is just watered down raido rock and Linkin Park is punk.
> I just call it as I see it.



How is Sounding the Seventh Trumpet and Waking the Fallen not metal? How is City of Evil not metal??


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 1, 2008)

Just because a band has written a couple heavy songs doesn't make them a "metal" band. Even Sum 41 has written really heavy music.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Just because a band has written a couple heavy songs doesn't make them a "metal" band. Even Sum 41 has written really heavy music.



Have you even heard WTF or STST?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

i love mudvayne and death... i don't know what they r.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How is Sounding the Seventh Trumpet and Waking the Fallen not metal? How is City of Evil not metal??



a few heavy songs dont make a metal band, that makes you hard rock at best

for example 
which would you peg as metal (btw i do like the intro, until he opens his voice)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BRs9z8UfQzY
or
this band where all their music is consistently brutal
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LYlZAI2K0eU


btw randy has one of the best voices i've ever heard 

i just think AS sounds like all the other hardcore bands out there but thats me im not trying to offend you in anyway


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i love mudvayne and death... i don't know what they r.



metal!!!!!!!  btw they have a new cd on the way

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WrBONyFBePc


btw for those of you unfamiliar with mudvayne they dont wear the makeup anymore


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 1, 2008)

come on people OPETH new album! its insane!
and yes ashes of the wake is one amazing album as well.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> come on people OPETH new album! its insane!
> and yes ashes of the wake is one amazing album as well.



god i love opeth say them live but the crowd didn't respond and i dont know why, they are one excellent band and he can actually sing, i like to think of them as chill out metal, btw it was off of as the palaces burn


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> a few heavy songs dont make a metal band, that makes you hard rock at best
> 
> for example
> which would you peg as metal (btw i do like the intro, until he opens his voice)
> ...



Thats one of there newer songs tho dude. Their self titled one sucks imo.

Heres Waking the Fallen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Jt-0B0WpU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re9JVfRMjww&feature=related
Sounding the Seventh Trumpet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQyxENKNGMI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP87BM7vnMI&feature=related


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> metal!!!!!!!  btw they have a new cd on the way
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WrBONyFBePc
> 
> ...



that is a great song


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> god i love opeth say them live but the crowd didn't respond and i dont know why, they are one excellent band and he can actually sing, i like to think of them as chill out metal, btw it was off of as the palaces burn



meh doesn't matter ashes of the wake still owns with hourglass NYGSTDF blood of the scribe.

Opeth chillout metal? taking it as you haven't heard Ghost Reveries and the new album - Lotus Eater is HEAVY!


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thats one of there newer songs tho dude. Their self titled one sucks imo.
> 
> Heres Waking the Fallen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Jt-0B0WpU
> ...



reminissions was really the only one i thought that came close to metal, the other ones i thought the vocals were terrible, to me it just sounds like all that other hard core crap that is popping up, also i HATE it when bands pronounce the snare on the forth beat, i personally like it better when they belt the double base or the lower tomes but thats personal preference 

heres a band that has a similar style as AS but i would consider metal 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5wAblBhXQY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=r5zu5buTeM4


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> meh doesn't matter ashes of the wake still owns with hourglass NYGSTDF blood of the scribe.
> 
> Opeth chillout metal? taking it as you haven't heard Ghost Reveries and the new album - Lotus Eater is HEAVY!



oh i have heard it, and i love it to me its the kind of metal the i would sit in a nice comfy chair with a beer and my friends and listen to it btw masters apprentice is my fav song its just brutal


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

my two fav songs by them 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IOqBDHjzOV8
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f7om51MWodY


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 1, 2008)

I just got the original first 2 albums of Eluveitie...so now i own all their albums...which is a total of 3 haha.  For those that like Folk, check em out.  It is really hard to compare mudvayne when the used to wear the paint and stuff cuz they look so different.  Chad is also the lead for Hellyeah, in case anyone didnt know.


----------



## ex_reven (May 1, 2008)

Aussie Metal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uePAKG60pSw&feature=related

This is from their second album, much more soft and understandable. Their first album was a grindcore label.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

omg divine heresy fired their lead singer, i guess they did it becasue he was being a dick and refused to play a few sets, i guess they already have 4 replacements in line


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

when a band looses a lead singer the band is never the same again imho.

vocals make allot of difference to me


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

azazel said:


> when a band looses a lead singer the band is never the same again imho.
> 
> vocals make allot of difference to me



thats true when ever a band losses a major memeber they just can never be the same look at drowning pool, after their original singer kicked the bucket they got a new one and they lost most of their fans, im just glad pantera didn't even think of replacing dime, if they did that would have just added insult to injury, i mean there are some bands where you can replace a muscian no problem but you cant replace on of the staple members in a band, it will never be the same if you do


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> thats true when ever a band losses a major memeber they just can never be the same look at drowning pool, after their original singer kicked the bucket they got a new one and they lost most of their fans, im just glad pantera didn't even think of replacing dime, if they did that would have just added insult to injury, i mean there are some bands where you can replace a muscian no problem but you cant replace on of the staple members in a band, it will never be the same if you do



like night wish. they where a pretty decent band. there new lead singer sucks...sound like teen pop now. :shadedshu


----------



## das müffin mann (May 1, 2008)

ya i was gunna use them as an example but i didnt  but i have to argree, she just isn't on the same level vocal wise, Anette doesnt have the pipes that Tarja had, and shes not as hot either (granted Tarja was only hot 50% of the time)


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ya i was gunna use them as an example but i didnt  but i have to argree, she just isn't on the same level vocal wise, Anette doesnt have the pipes that Tarja had, and shes not as hot either (granted Tarja was only hot 50% of the time)



lol 
she was a bit to womanly  if you know what o mean.  like a mum


----------



## Triprift (May 1, 2008)

Lacuna coil and Christina Scabbia ftw


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

Christina Scabbia is extremely hot


----------



## Xolair (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys, join my new social club here in TPU called ''Metal Fans''. You can find it from your profile... 

_*P.S.* Or from my profile._


----------



## calvary1980 (May 2, 2008)

new Opeth Album Watershed is *awesome* just downloaded it supposed to be released June 3rd!

just incase nobody believes me  http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/6430/omgog9.jpg remember try and buy lol.

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

cool  i prettu sre its out. people talking about it in um forum


----------



## Triprift (May 2, 2008)

lol arnt u meant to be werking az


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

i am  nearly finished. il be going out to college later to give it in  

i just need to do a FAQ


----------



## calvary1980 (May 2, 2008)

I just listened to it. it's alright I have some gripes  it's similar to Ghost Reveries but they used the Distortion Pedal alot not as Rich. none of the songs were assembled with any chorus like Ghost of Perdition or The Grand Conjuration it's "solo 1 - verse 1 - bridge - verse 2 - solo 2" no song will make an impression (catchy) to make you want to replay the album.

- Christine


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 2, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ya i was gunna use them as an example but i didnt  but i have to argree, she just isn't on the same level vocal wise, Anette doesnt have the pipes that Tarja had, and shes not as hot either (granted Tarja was only hot 50% of the time)



I like her yellow mic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

opeths new album r0xors - i love how how many tracks on the album are mellow but yet have the few really heavy tracks. I heard a lot of people say they didnt like it but I quite like it. also as their breaking in the the new guitarist. more shred??? even though peter was an awesome guitrist before he left there is no doubt that he wasnt as 'up front' with playing as the new guitarist is who will just break out into little riffs/shreds/sweep picks to complement the song


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2008)

i would really hate to listen Watershed album on any form of drug - that would scare me!

i love the lotus eater its a great track!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

as much as i love the heavy tracks - my favorite has to be Burden - i love how melodic that track is. kinda reminds me of the track they did on road runner united album in some small way for some retarded reason.

on a side note - does anyone know any good prog metal bands?? asside from Dream Theater & Symphony X???


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlHQrwqePI

Recorded by me and a buddy (you can actually see the camera go up a bit when he takes it over), gotta love recording from within the crowd. At least it was a small venue 

Opeth played the day before this in Brixton, saw like one song and left to get more beer.


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

wooot camdon town 

what did you think of camdon town?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 5, 2008)

Azazel said:


> wooot camdon town
> 
> what did you think of camdon town?



Well, compared to the rest of London it was quite nice, we've only been there for Rage though. Plus we saw Edenbridge before that, nice girl to talk to other than that not that interesting.
Metal/rock doesn't seem to live at all in London, Camden was the only place we saw metalheads.

Apart from that we've been to:
Brixton > Ghetto
Forest Gate > Ghetto
Swiss cottage > close to a ghetto
Greenwich > semi decent
Waterloo > Not sure, we were drunk and stole pints there.
Central London > we got stuck there twice at night, go public transport go

Apart from that we've been traveling a lot between those places so saw quite a part of the city through a window. London is one big ghetto and women have quite big tits there.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 5, 2008)

dream theater covers master of puppets 

i honestly dont know what to think
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG8HqQPZKUU&NR=1

and for you fast food fans
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pbDIHap-LKU&feature=related


----------



## pagalms (May 5, 2008)

Here's another cover of Master of Puppets by Trivium. I think these guys done it better


----------



## das müffin mann (May 5, 2008)

thats cause trivium is just a metallica clone...


edit btw it is better


----------



## pagalms (May 5, 2008)

WTF??? Sanitarium cover by Limp Bizkit


----------



## das müffin mann (May 5, 2008)

omg i remember limp dick err... bizkit, now i hate LB quite a bit but this wasn't terrible, but then again metallica did it better 

maybe LB should have just stuck to doing covers...


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Well, compared to the rest of London it was quite nice, we've only been there for Rage though. Plus we saw Edenbridge before that, nice girl to talk to other than that not that interesting.
> Metal/rock doesn't seem to live at all in London, Camden was the only place we saw metalheads.
> 
> Apart from that we've been to:
> ...



central london is ghetto and tourist mainly  and Greenwich is mainly chavs 
central London has allloooot of hot women  and il be living there in a few months


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

um im pretty sure England doesn't have any ghetto's, Canada doesn't and both are Common-Wealth. we have Provincial Housing with Mothers on Social Services and probably Drug Dealing children that's about scary as Canada gets. 

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> um im pretty sure England doesn't have any ghetto's, Canada doesn't and both are Common-Wealth. we have Provincial Housing with Mothers on Social Services and probably Drug Dealing children that's about scariest as Canada gets.
> 
> - Christine



we have ghetto....and chav


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

no you dont you only think you do. Warsow didn't even have a ghetto compared to America. British people are harmless, what you think is a "ghetto" doesn't even fall under the rough neghibourhood catagory.

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

actually crime rate in the uk is getting as high as the usa....kids are going crazy...we get 15 year old murdering each other like every week now


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> um im pretty sure England doesn't have any ghetto's, Canada doesn't and both are Common-Wealth. we have Provincial Housing with Mothers on Social Services and probably Drug Dealing children that's about scary as Canada gets.
> 
> - Christine



canada not have any ghettos?  are you serious? im surrounded by them


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

i think cal lives in the past 

UK is becoming very americanized...


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

America has the highest murder rate! St.Louis, Detroit, Baltimore? they are like Beirut. come on Canada is a common-wealth Country. go back to Coked up Cat! 

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

yes. i said UK cro=ime rate is getting mush higher...and will soon be as high as the US...

don't you get news over there... 

and ain't Beirut in Lebanon....they don't have ghetto


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> America has the highest murder rate! St.Louis, Detroit, Baltimore? they are like Beirut. come on Canada is a common-wealth Country. go back to Coked up Cat!
> 
> - Christine



well of course USA has highest murder rate their population is like 10x that of ours plus it is the most capitallist country.

cokekitty is resting; he went on a binge  now jesusgats is laying the smackdown 

i dont know where you are in T. christine but there are ghettos, trust me


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

College, Little Italy.

did the nose give it away?

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> College, Little Italy.
> 
> did the nose give it away?
> 
> - Christine



no ghettos in little italy, forza azzuri! 

nose  

im finch/weston


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

Hey can I join? 

Favourite genre: Melodic Death Metal 

Favourite Bands: Kalmah, Illnath, Children of Bodom, In Flames, Dark Tranquillity, Shade Empire, Norther, Metallica, Slayer, Danzig, Therion

In Flames is stretching it a bit, I am very dissapointed with their new album...but yeah I do like them quite a bit as you can see....got it last year


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

willkommen to our fine club


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> lil further...Oshkosh  and I hate it so



(sorry but i moved it over from the other thread, didn't want to get to off topic)
ahh i see, i go to a few shows down there, mostly local at zodiacs or the uw shows 

are you a uw student?


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

nah...I might go to the tech school here, depends on money situation.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

cool tatoo i was going to get that exact same design, but just in plain black and smaller i think, i have a t-shirt with it on as well.


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

welcooome  il add you asap


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

tattoo?
what tattoo?


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> cool tatoo i was going to get that exact same design, but just in plain black and smaller i think, i have a t-shirt with it on as well.



sweet  Yeah, most painful 2 1/2 hours of my life...and I have to get it touched up now too.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

yea i loved Clayman and colony but the new album just a big let down for me - dark tranquility on the other hand. Their newest two albums are amazing.

but yea love the design its a nice simple one and its not Inflames - its just a really cool design. I mean if you hate them in two years time it doesnt matter because the design is cool enough on its own to keep. how much did it cost you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2008)

BioMechanical  showing the world that its not just sweeds that have the best metal bands

British metal ftw & im not talking about sh*t like  B.4.M.V their "WELSH" not british


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

I only payed 65 for it, this guy had a little promotion in town saying any design that fits inside a CD case is 60 bucks...but personally he did kind of a crappy job, so my brother is touching it up and finishing off the musical staff

OH BTW Dark Tranquillity has a new album out!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> their "WELSH" not british




FAIL

British=Great Britain=England, Scotland, Northern Ireland AND WALES!!!!!! therefore WALES IS BRITISH

I hate it when Americans call England an Island because everyone thinks that the whole thing is Britain and therefore its one entity.
shadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshu


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> I only payed 65 for it, this guy had a little promotion in town saying any design that fits inside a CD case is 60 bucks...but personally he did kind of a crappy job, so my brother is touching it up and finishing off the musical staff



nice one - ive got to find a good sample of the design and get it in just black, or maybe gray with black effecting, but i don't know if i can endure that much plain and i really don't where to put it!


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

Smaller needles and shading are insanely painful...I learned from my brother (I'm his tattoo apprentice ) that it hurts the most on skin that is not tanned very often, I always thought it was on bone.

But probably, depending on artist, you'll pay about $100-150 for it because of detail. If they are cool, they will charge on the size


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> FAIL
> 
> British=Great Britain=England, Scotland, Northern Ireland AND WALES!!!!!! therefore WALES IS BRITISH
> 
> ...



NO YU!!!

first up im not american, second this is i can take a 3hrs train ride & make a rather loud noise & make sure you will never hear the sound of music again & 3rdly.......B.4.M.V are crap

& yes THEORETICALLY Britain is an island...we are surrounded by water arnt we?? we just havent been nuked yet


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

got a pic of said tattoo?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2008)

anyway speaking of biomechanical i was listening to their lastest album while going to & from a job  interview... I dont get how i can listen to music which is just plain noise...however this plain noise is a lot better then the noise of slipknot


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

tis on there man...it's attached...but here:


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

that is a pretty nice tat

hey freedom why dont you like slipknot?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anyway speaking of biomechanical i was listening to their lastest album while going to & from a job  interview... I dont get how i can listen to music which is just plain noise...however this plain noise is a lot better then the noise of slipknot




i'm just going to drop it in fear of baiting a long and laborious message war.  

Dillinger Escape Plan are also very loud for no apparent reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2008)

& seeing as im not up on the club members list......

*Favorite genre/s:Various Metal, Alternative, Rock, Industrial, JRock, Jpop, Japanese Visual K
Favorite band/s: 36 Crazyfists, Ac Dc, Alexisonfire, Alien Ant Farm, All Shall Perish, All That Remains, Alter Bridge, American Headcharge, Arch Enemy, As I Lay Dying, At The Gates, Atre Yu, Audio Slave, Aushvitz, Avenged Sevenfold, Beyond All Reason, Beyond Embrace, Billy Talent, Biomechanical, Blood Staind Child, Blood, Breaking Benjamin, Breed77, Bruce Dickinson, C.O.F, Caliban, Celldweller, Chimaria, Coheed & Cambria, Concerto Moon, Creed, Damien Rice, Darkest Hour, Daylight Dies, Dead Poetic, Death Gaze, Deftones, Demon Hunter, Destroy The Runner, DespairsRay, DevilDriver, Dir En Grey, Disturbed, Dream Evil, Dream Theater, Embrace, Exist Trace, F.4.A.F, Foo Fighters, Forever Never, Gargoyle, God Forbid, Gojira, Gorillaz, Girugamesh, Heaven Shall Burn, Hizaki Grace Project, Hurt Process, Hyde, Ill Nino, In Flames, Incubus, InMe, Into Eternity, Iron Maiden, It Dies Today, Jimi Hendrix, John Petrucci, Kagerou, Karnivool, Kid Rock, Korn, K.S.E, Lacuna Coil, Lamb Of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Machine Head, Mendeed, Monoral, Mudvayne, My Vitriol, Nevermore, Nightmare, Opeth, -OZ-, P.O.D, Panic Cell, Placebo, Poets Of The Fall, R.A.T.M, Redemption, S.O.A.D, Scars Of Life, Sekima II, Seven Dust, Shadows Fall, Skindred, Skyfire, Soil, Spineshank, Staind, Still Remains, Stormental, Sybreed, Taia, The Absence, The Agonist, The Butterfly Effect, The Cult, The Haunted, Three Days Grace, Tool, Tracere, Trail Of Tears, Underoath, Vagerke, Versailles, Within Temptation, Zakk Wyld, Unsraw, Uverworld, Once Only Imaged,  Kings Of Leon, My Bitter End,*

Im sure im missing out a few bands some where...


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> pic/QUOTE]
> 
> here is the one i want to get - so the white will then be blended into my skin type thing. No idea if its possible but it would be cool.
> 
> (i just painted the Inflames out took ages!!)


----------



## princess101 (May 6, 2008)

*kool eagle u rock!!!!!!!!!*



WarEagleAU said:


> Id say I love Metal Music, but my version of metal and some other folks version are way different. Head bangers ball anyone?


 rock on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2008)

princess101 said:


> rock on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



man 3 posts & you already got your ass kicked lol pure quality


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

why did he get banned?

lol at the 3 post he made before the mods kicked his bucket


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2008)

he or she created a topic 'who loves macs' & spammed the same thing a few times i think....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> he or she created a topic 'who loves macs' & spammed the same thing a few times i think....



I actually find a lot of humor in that.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2008)

Blood Stain Child rocks  I didnt know Nightmare was metal tho


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

anyone ever hear of nightrage?
i believe they are melodic Swedish death metal


here is some of there older stuff
(im not a big fan of their new lineup)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=24lgwjk07H4&feature=related

my fav song
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zq4g9qYWQ1w

slower song picks up during the chorus
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9wzYpl6ZEaA&feature=related


and this is a bad called skyfire (i literally just found them) dont know if i like them or not
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8J2gb3eNpt0&feature=related


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

Ha, they're alright, not the biggest fan of the singer's voice, but the band makes up for him.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have ever heard of Mors Principium Est, but this is their myspace (I'm too lazy to look up shit on youtube) http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=30605220


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

god damn i hate their name but damn i like their music (i hate it when bands make their names long complicated lol )

im gunna thank you for showing me that


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

No problems, just call them MPE.
And like I've always said, the best metal comes from Northern Europe.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

nonpoint is one of my fav non-metal bands
rabia
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0xc4PZhuP80
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q7kalWmfigU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pM2J4bd3hu0

i never liked these guys to much until i saw these guys live, they completely blew my expectations of them away, they put on a fantastic show


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i never liked these guys to much until i saw these guys live, they completely blew my expectations of them away, they put on a fantastic show



I know what you mean about not liking a band until seeing them live, it completely changes the experince for you. I never really liked Machine Head until the moment I seen them perform Asthetics of Hate live.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

hey ozz what are some of Mors Principium Est best songs?

also ya same with marilyn manson, i dont like the guys music but i must say he puts on a good show, then again i still dont like his music lol

\edit also i really liked the song the unborn by Mors Principium Est good stuff


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

HA! I hate his "music" too. But yeah, MPE's songs. Pretty much the entire "Unborn" CD is amazing, other good songs are Inhumanity, and Life In Black. Their newest CD is something like "Liberation=Terminaton" and I'm not really sure if I like it, they've gotten a little too techno for me over time.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

ya i just obtained some of their "unborn" stuff and i must say im really liking it


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ya i just obtained some of their "unborn" stuff and i must say im really liking it



I'd say it's easily their best CD, sadly it's kinda gone downhill from there though.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'd say it's easily their best CD, sadly it's kinda gone downhill from there though.



sad to say but that seems to be the trend these days very few bands seem to be putting out records that are better then their last it all seems to be going softer and whinnier, and there are the nickelback clones, since as you may see from my sig im not a nickelback fan, but there isn't to much these days that is really blowing me away

now this is one band that always kept their standards high and never disappointed 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LTR-tePa0Bg


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

Yes! The almighty Pantera!  Which reminds me, Rex Brown is the most underrated bassist of all time, the man can do anything and has done every singe Pantera side project, but for some reason he's always been overshadowed by Phil and the Abbots


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

i agree he is pretty underrated, he deserves more praise than phil, especially because phil is a dick, the abbots on the other hand deserve the titles as gods especially dime he is one of the 5 best guitarists of all time if not the best. period.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i agree he is pretty underrated, he deserves more praise than phil, especially because phil is a dick, the abbots on the other hand deserve the titles as gods especially dime he is one of the 5 best guitarists of all time if not the best. period.



The fact that Phil is a dick though is what makes him so great in my book--he just doesn't act like a baddass on stage, he IS a badass. And I feel that Vin should have his "God" status revoked for the shit music he writes with Hellyeah and how he responds to dumbass emo kids in Revolver.
Funny side story about that. I wrote to him a few months back and said something like "My favorite metal magazine has gone way down hill Vin, but subscription renewal is coming up. I really can't justify the $24 anymore, even one of the greatest dummers ever is forced to answer emo kids about their love problems. What should I do"
Needless to say he never answered it.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> The fact that Phil is a dick though is what makes him so great in my book--he just doesn't act like a baddass on stage, he IS a badass. And I feel that Vin should have his "God" status revoked for the shit music he writes with Hellyeah and how he responds to dumbass emo kids in Revolver.
> Funny side story about that. I wrote to him a few months back and said something like "My favorite metal magazine has gone way down hill Vin, but subscription renewal is coming up. I really can't justify the $24 anymore, even one of the greatest dummers ever is forced to answer emo kids about their love problems. What should I do"
> Needless to say he never answered it.



lol ya i really do enjoy reading his responses to the people that write him though, and yes revolver has taken a turn for the worst, along with the one metal radio station we had around here, now its just like every other station out there, makes me sad, although i have to kinda disagree with you on hellyeah, though it is no where near pantera level material it still isnt that bad, if you can somehow ignore the fact that vinnie was in pantera, although with the lineup they have im really surprised they weren't heavier, i mean chad has one hell of a voice


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

See, I can't stand Chad, when I listen to Mudvayne I get depressed because I used to listen to Mudvayne at some of the most depressing times in my life, and when I listen to Hellyeah I feel like I'm listening to Mudvayne if it was poppier.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

i feel the same way about some other other bands, but for me it was way back in the day when i was having a few problems with a few things and i was looking for a bit of an escape (this is when i first discovered metal) and static x mudvayne and slipknot were really the only heavy cd's i had (and the backstreet boys lol) so the cd wisconsin death trip and slipknot self titled have some pretty good and bad memories attached to them i would feel the same about mudvayne but the first time i got laid was to a mudvayne song (not falling) so i have nothing but good memories with them lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

That sucks that you weren't raised on heavy, I remember Motley Crue, Metallica, Pantera, Motorhead, ACDC from when I was little, there was a small time when I was an MTV follower, but I think everyone has a point like that.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

i was raised mostly on classic rock (thanks to my mom) zz top, , acdc, led zeppelin, bob seager ect... (it wasnt to bad) i remember though waking up in the morning before school and watching the videos on mtv (yes this was a long time ago lol) and having to keep the volume really low so my parents didn't find out and i would get in trouble i did the same thing with beavis and butthead and southpark except i hid in a closet with a tv 

my uncle at Christmas back in 2000 gave me my first taste of metallica and pantera and from then i was hooked and i started faking sick to play n64 and look up videos online of metal bands, god i loved those days

btw zz top live is a trip go see them if you ever get the chance


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

Dude, you want to see a good live band, Lordi. They're really 80's ish, but they put on a huge show.
Ever listen to any King Diamond?


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

ugh im sorry but i saw lordi and i absolutely hate them, (im a huge gwar fan so that may be why)

but i dont think i've ever heard any king diamond


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

Wow, you're seriously missing out, go download "Abagail" and "Them" If you don't like the music you'll at least get novelty value out of it.
This is a really great fan video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WvkVJeEderk


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2008)

Aweesssssoooooome lacuna Coil Touring Oz in June just found out sweeeeet


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 8, 2008)

Hey, what bands have you guys seen live? Myself I've seen
LoG, Ozzy, Gojira, Machine Head, Ankla, Daath, Bahemoth, Hatebreed, In This Moment, Lordi, Trivium(unfortunately), Black Tide, Static X, and next week I'll be seeing Arch Enemy, Divine Heresy,  and Firewind.


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2008)

The form of metal i like is a bit different bands ive seen live include Soundgarden,AC/DC,The Offspring twice,Kiss,Metallica,Greenday & top of my wish list Within Temptation.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 8, 2008)

Within temptation sucks, just as all those Dutch "goth" bands. Also, the only metal in your list is Metallica . I think you just like hardrock and the likes 


@ozzman, tell Gus I'll have anal love with him, I love the guy. Great live band, Apollo actually does a great job on singing some of the older songs even though he has a very different voice. For example I am the anger is in their setlist currently.


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2008)

They all rawk as far as im concerned Dan and thats good enough for me


----------



## das müffin mann (May 8, 2008)

devil driver, slayer, divine heresy, LoG, slipknot, dark tranquility, meshuggah, behemoth, god forbid, killswitch, ozzy, zombie, soilwork, amon amarth, arch enemy, GWAR, Chimaira, Mudvayne, Fear Factory, Dimmu Borgir, Cannibal corpse, necrophagist, Nonpoint, Children of Bodom, mastodon, Static-x, zz top, Gaelic storm, hell yeah, hatebreed, there are more I just don’t feel like typing

thats a good chunk of shows i went to (more than i thought)


----------



## Azazel (May 8, 2008)

slipknot....hate bread...how could you  i hate em


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 8, 2008)

Azazel said:


> slipknot....hate bread...how could you  i hate em



Hate is such a negative thing. It's more like fat ugly women. You don't hate them, you just don't do them.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 8, 2008)

hatebreed was at ozzfest didnt have a choice on that one, where as slipknot they may not be my fav but there alright and they were a gateway band for me so i feel like i kinda owe them for helping me get into metal and there old stuff isnt that bad, there newer stuff on the other hand...

and they put on a pretty good show btw

must have seen them about 4 times


----------



## das müffin mann (May 8, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Hate is such a negative thing. It's more like fat ugly women. You don't hate them, you just don't do them.



that has to be the best way of saying it, seriously that made my day


----------



## intel igent (May 8, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Hate is such a negative thing. It's more like fat ugly women. You don't hate them, you just don't do them.



someone sig this!


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2008)

Go for it man


----------



## Morgoth (May 8, 2008)

Gorgoroth In satan we trust!


----------



## Azazel (May 8, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Hate is such a negative thing. It's more like fat ugly women. You don't hate them, you just don't do them.



lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> The form of metal i like is a bit different bands ive seen live include Soundgarden,AC/DC,The Offspring twice,Kiss,Metallica,Greenday & top of my wish list Within Temptation.



how does greenday class as metal??? ANY forms of metal i might add...their like... up beat pop.

 thats like saying Good Charlotte is Doom/Death metal or something


:.S::

Id rather stuff a live rat up my arse (like richard gear did a while back) then listen to greenday


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Lol jees man what does it matter i like em and thats all there is to it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

gawd Id so gank you right now if i was within paper pea shooting distance

(when you have a straw & chew up a bit of paper & spit/shoot it out through a straw)

no one calls greenday metal no one!!!!

rarrrrr gota calm my ocd down.....


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

Freedom....please control your temper. 
everyone is obliged to their own opinion .
no need to attack....anyone...it always ends badly. 
don't put people down.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

sorry im just shocked that somebody would class greenday as metal


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry im just shocked that somebody would class greenday as metal



still..no need to put someone down for it 

go give Trip a big hug and say your sorry


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 9, 2008)

Azazel said:


> go give Trip a big hug and say your sorry



a big manly non gay hug of course


----------



## Morgoth (May 9, 2008)

hey metal heads i have my own band now


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

what are they called  

any samples...
what do you play

@white: of course lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 9, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats like saying Good Charlotte is Doom/Death metal or something





FreedomEclipse said:


> Id rather stuff a live rat up my arse (like richard gear did a while back) then listen to greenday



Both of those are sig worthy.


----------



## Morgoth (May 10, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how does greenday class as metal??? ANY forms of metal i might add...their like... up beat pop.
> 
> thats like saying Good Charlotte is Doom/Death metal or something
> 
> ...



Goodcharlot and greenday belongs in the poser punk genr section


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> Goodcharlot and greenday belongs in the poser punk genr section



I A M F U L L Y A W A R E O F T H A T T H A N Q!!

Im just stating a 'fact' to triprift


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

Yeah yeah i got the msg can we just drop it now im sorry i even menchined it in the first place and the usernames Triprift


----------



## Morgoth (May 10, 2008)

lets cal every non true metal head poser


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> lets cal every non true metal head poser



well if thats your perogative then good luck to you


----------



## intel igent (May 10, 2008)

why are people so bitchy lately? 

i myself happen to like most of greendays stuff although i do find them to be very POPish these days

there i said it. im a poser. death to all.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 10, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yeah yeah i got the msg can we just drop it now im sorry i even menchined it in the first place and the usernames Triprift



dont worry about trip, everyone has their own tastes, if you like it who cares
and remember guys he also like metallica 
and on another note why does it seems like everyone is a bit tense lately?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2008)

it is all the metal it is making us tense and "bitchy"


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dont worry about trip, everyone has their own tastes, if you like it who cares
> and remember guys he also like metallica
> and on another note why does it seems like everyone is a bit tense lately?



I know why I'm tense, I'm going to see Arch next week, my ex is talking to me again and I havn't been laid in over a year. 
Maybe I might invite her to the concert...


----------



## das müffin mann (May 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I know why I'm tense, I'm going to see Arch next week, my ex is talking to me again and I havn't been laid in over a year.
> Maybe I might invite her to the concert...



dude im going to see them on the 19th!  with dt, divine heresy, firewind


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude im going to see them on the 19th!  with dt, divine heresy, firewind



Dude, I'm going to the same show, only at the Majestic Theatre in Detroit. We'll have to compare shows.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Dude, I'm going to the same show, only at the Majestic Theatre in Detroit. We'll have to compare shows.



hell yeah, Chicago for me though (im not sure if DH is still on the bill, as they dont have a singer atm)  but if they do pay close attention, especially during failed creation love that song

have fun! i no i will (im going to that show instead of prom!)

​


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> hell yeah, Chicago for me though (im not sure if DH is still on the bill, as they dont have a singer atm)  but if they do pay close attention, especially during failed creation love that song
> 
> have fun! i no i will (im going to that show instead of prom!)
> 
> ​



Dude, don't worry about it, Arch beats prom any day.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 10, 2008)

god i know, and unlike prom it isn't a waste of money


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

And like prom, there's always the chance of getting some sex afterward.
Metal>Prom


----------



## snuif09 (May 10, 2008)

azazel could you edit a part in my favorite genres cause its saying that i dont like the satanic black metal but now i do


----------



## Azazel (May 11, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA

beeeeeeer beeeeeeeer

ok will do snuif


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> And like prom, there's always the chance of getting some sex afterward.
> Metal>Prom



any1 heard of this new band called _'I Killed The Prom Queen'_ or something????


I feel another epic of _'Boy Sets Fire'_ & _'Boy Hits Car'_ etc etc names coming....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 11, 2008)

Graveworm
http://youtube.com/watch?v=N4zIUT-DKkE


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2008)

Disturbed + Korn = Bloody Awesomeness!!!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGse9SRtKnc


Plus Aaliyah is smokin hot as a Vamp!


----------



## Ongaku (May 13, 2008)

meh Disturbed, I miss back in the day when nobody knew them and they were actually cool.

Have some Kalmah folks, I love these guys

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rqBexdo1CME

This is their only music vid 

and Norther, they alright

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EUUo9crSdf8


----------



## Azazel (May 13, 2008)

ahh i hate Korn


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2008)

Corn?  How can you hate corn?  







Aaliyah(as a vamp) is hotter than your avvy!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2008)

Korn's respect level has dwindled after Life is Peachy.  I saw them w/Rammstien in 2000.


----------



## Ongaku (May 13, 2008)

lol great pic 

Korn was pretty awesome back in the early 90s...ah the good old days.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 13, 2008)

issues was my fav, first corn cd i ever bought, still have it and still love it, there new stuff how ever:shadedshu, once korn gave jesus head they were never the same


----------



## Ongaku (May 13, 2008)

yeah...when I was working, one of my workmates was reading a book on how one of the Korn guys "found god" :shadedshu  

ohh I hated working there...everyone was religious...and they asked me what my religion was...ohh that was bad  One reason I quit lol


----------



## das müffin mann (May 15, 2008)

THE BLEED VIDEO IS OUT!!!!!!!
damn i love Meshuggah, this vid is wicked 
i wish they would have left the solo in, that song has one of my favorite solos of all time
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=34070402


----------



## Ongaku (May 15, 2008)

sweeet


----------



## snuif09 (May 22, 2008)

wat do you guys think of this song?
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=9IymULXphJg


----------



## das müffin mann (May 30, 2008)

prob my fav devil driver song

vid made me laugh
http://youtube.com/watch?v=800HsgS03o0
btw those are in fact the kids of the lead singer


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> prob my fav devil driver song
> 
> vid made me laugh
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=800HsgS03o0
> btw those are in fact the kids of the lead singer



Dang I love that song.. Ive never heard of Devil driver tho.. That dudes vocals are awesome!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

King Diamond FTW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvkVJeEderk


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> King Diamond FTW
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvkVJeEderk



Not a fan of the vocals but the instrumentals are great.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Not a fan of the vocals but the instrumentals are great.



You just have to listen more, his voice grows on you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

oooooo add me

Atreyu
matalica
Mega death
Adema
InFlames
Ra
saliva
rammstein
the union underground
rob zombie
korn
il nino
lamb of god
chimaira


----------



## Azazel (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome sol 
il add you asap


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

Azazel, you never added me to the first post 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=773597&postcount=402
That's my post with my genres and bands


----------



## Azazel (Jun 3, 2008)

hey ozz sorry about that  il add you aswell


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 3, 2008)

So much nu-metal!

Ew!

Haha.

Put me in for power, black, prog, folk classic, symphonic and death metal.

Angra, Shaaman, Dream Theater, Opeth, Amon Amarth, Insomnium, Blind Guardian, Bathory, Nokturnal Mortem, Dr. Sin, Eluveitie, Turisas, Saratoga, Lumsk, Korpiklaani, Kalmah, Sepultura, Slayer, Helloween, Gamma Ray, Children of Bodom, Iron Maiden, Emperor, Dissection, Judas Priest, Sonata Arctica, Temnozor, Autumnblaze, Motorhead, Arkona, Agalloch, Sol Invictus, At Vance... Pretty much anything but whiney metalcore and crappy generic nu-metal and mallcore shit.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 3, 2008)

woot another new member  welcome


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

edit

*Favorite genre/s:* Metal, Rock, Techno, Classical.
*Favorite band/s:* Atreyu matalica Mega death Adema InFlames Ra saliva rammstein the union underground rob zombie korn il nino lamb of god chimaira


----------



## das müffin mann (Jun 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Dang I love that song.. Ive never heard of Devil driver tho.. That dudes vocals are awesome!



check out their stuff they put out some amazing stuff, also you could check out coal chamber, you may like it, dez is the singer for both bands


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 3, 2008)

Opeth  dates november

# 17th - Glasgow, ABC - UK
# 18th - Dublin St Vicars - UK
# 19th - Birmingham, Academy - UK
# 20th - London, Shepards Bush Empire - UK
# 21st - Bristol, Academy - UK
# 22nd - Nottigham, Rockcity - UK
# 23rd - Manchester, Academy - UK


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2008)

add me

Mudvayne 
Lamb of gob 
bullet for my valentine
Saliva 
rob zombie
korn
Disturbed
Black Sabbath
dreamerion
does goth music count?

*Favorite genre/s*: Metal,hard rock,EMOcore,Goth
*Favorite bands* Mudvayne  Lamb of gob  bullet for my valentine Saliva rob zombie korn Disturbed Black Sabbath dreamerion


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2008)

What are your guy's favorite albums? 

Jester Race - In Flames
Alaska - Between The Buried and Me
Are You Dead Yet - Children of Bodom

Mine  Just lookin for more metal to listen to!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2008)

everyone of mudvayne's albums are good
I also like every Saliva album but i think back in your system is the best
I am not sure about the other ones because i like mudvany and saliva best so i don't remember the others lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll let you know my favorite lesser known albums, we've all heard Wages Of Sin and Ashes Of The Wake before.
Daath - The Hinderers
Mors Principium Est - The Unborn
I really can't think of any others right now.


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 5, 2008)

sweet man, Daath is pretty awesome...I like their song Festival Mass Soulform

I just discovered Mors Principium Est and I love them! Been listening to their albums non stop for a few days now. Do you like Skyfire?

Favourite albums...ouch...this is hard

1. Kalmah-The Black Waltz
2. In Flames- The Jester Race
3. Dark Tranquility- Character

There's a ton but Kalmah tops my list  Listen to them if you haven't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2008)

what do people think of the new In Flames album (or their Newest album)

Im loving 'I'm The Highway'


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what do people think of the new In Flames album (or their Newest album)
> 
> Im loving 'I'm The Highway'



Its ok.. I just dont like the vocals. Everything else is great! I like the EP more than the album because Eraser and Abnegation are superb.


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a little bit pissed off with it...I've been listening to In Flames for along time...huge fan of them (you saw the tattoo). 

But a few songs are pretty good like "Condemned", "Alias", and "I'm the Highway". I just don't like how bland and mainstream their lyrics have become and the whiney choruses make me wanna puke. Like in "Condemned", starts off nice and heavy with good guitar...but then the chorus..."Hear a distant cry...Would you tell me how To break the cycle that I'm in And discover the living?" and it's all cry cry whine lol, even so, it's a pretty catchy song.

I just get so pissed because a lot of the bands I loved became sell outs (i.e. Metallica) :shadedshu I just have the fear that we'll be hearing In Flames on the local rock station soon 

They changed a lot over these 10+ years they've been around, but nothing beats their old stuff.

Time to whip out The Jester Race


----------



## das müffin mann (Jun 5, 2008)

what part of Wisconsin do you live?  are you within range of razor 94.7?  if so i no how you feel, but this isn't targeted towards in flames specifically, the one metal station we have around here which used to actually used to be worth listening to, is utter crap along with the music they play now, they used to play slayer, pantera, old lamb of god (they wont even play their new stuff) but within 4years the station only plays the same god damn nickleback song (as you maybe able to tell i hate nickleback) and teh same fucking avenged sevenfold song over and over, gota love new ownership and their need to be like every other bland rock station, well i suppose i should be happy the havn't started playing fallout boy yet, but then again that might be "to heavy" for the one "metal station" we have around here, no wonder radio stations are loosing to ipods

best in flames song btw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF93pQZbXUo


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 5, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Opeth  dates november
> 
> # 17th - Glasgow, ABC - UK
> # 18th - Dublin St Vicars - UK
> ...



I walked out on Opeth five weeks ago in Brixton, that's how much I loved them. To put that in perspective, I did sit (wasted on the balcony) through Arch Enemy before that. After that I managed to meet Åkerfeldt and not remember it. And to put that into perspective I also met James McIlroy and remember it. (took me a week to figure out who he was, I just had a picture and the fact that he used to be with cradle ). Before that I never heard of him though.

I love how those facts piss off Opeth fans


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 5, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I walked out on Opeth five weeks ago in Brixton, that's how much I loved them. To put that in perspective, I did sit (wasted on the balcony) through Arch Enemy before that. After that I managed to meet Åkerfeldt and not remember it. And to put that into perspective I also met James McIlroy and remember it. (took me a week to figure out who he was, I just had a picture and the fact that he used to be with cradle ). Before that I never heard of him though.
> 
> I love how those facts piss off Opeth fans





Had a somewhat similar experience at an Alan Parsons Project concert....


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 5, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> what part of Wisconsin do you live?  are you within range of razor 94.7?  if so i no how you feel, but this isn't targeted towards in flames specifically, the one metal station we have around here which used to actually used to be worth listening to, is utter crap along with the music they play now, they used to play slayer, pantera, old lamb of god (they wont even play their new stuff) but within 4years the station only plays the same god damn nickleback song (as you maybe able to tell i hate nickleback) and teh same fucking avenged sevenfold song over and over, gota love new ownership and their need to be like every other bland rock station, well i suppose i should be happy the havn't started playing fallout boy yet, but then again that might be "to heavy" for the one "metal station" we have around here, no wonder radio stations are loosing to ipods
> 
> best in flames song btw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF93pQZbXUo





Oshkosh...and yeah I know of 94.7, doesn't really come in that well down here (damn TV stations don't really come in all that good either, wtf) . Anytime I would put that on, it would be crappy Nickelback (I hate them too, very very much), or that bullcrap so called "metal". I haven't listened to the radio in about 6 or 7 years...after they shut down Rock103.5 (Chicago's kick ass metal/rock station), I stopped listening to the radio all together. 

Radio is so bland...it's either the same damn song over and over again...or some song that was popular back in the early 90s lol

Trigger huh?  Yeah that is a damn good one...funny enough I've always liked My Sweet Shadow. That was the last song they played at the concert I went to in '06,  I ran into the mosh pit and started slamming people. Not too often you see a girl kicking some ass in the pit


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 5, 2008)

Metal Masters Tour ... idk if it was posted before, but i can not wait to go!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I walked out on Opeth five weeks ago in Brixton, that's how much I loved them. To put that in perspective, I did sit (wasted on the balcony) through Arch Enemy before that. After that I managed to meet Åkerfeldt and not remember it. And to put that into perspective I also met James McIlroy and remember it. (took me a week to figure out who he was, I just had a picture and the fact that he used to be with cradle ). Before that I never heard of him though.
> 
> I love how those facts piss off Opeth fans



I woulda been at that gig.....but my gig buddie had one of the flesh eating virus faggots chewing on an infected cyst on his foot - had all the puss leaking out of it & everything - it got so big he had to go hospital to get it drained twice :shadedshu

anyway - I hope to be at the shepherds bush gig - sadly i'l be going alone as my gigging buddie is jumping country in august & wont be able to go with me


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 5, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I walked out on Opeth five weeks ago in Brixton, that's how much I loved them. To put that in perspective, I did sit (wasted on the balcony) through Arch Enemy before that. After that I managed to meet Åkerfeldt and not remember it. And to put that into perspective I also met James McIlroy and remember it. (took me a week to figure out who he was, I just had a picture and the fact that he used to be with cradle ). Before that I never heard of him though.
> 
> I love how those facts piss off Opeth fans



Really? Wow I've never seen them live and i wouldn't call myself a die hard fan, I just like the music and i have a chance to see them so why not? I have heard that they are meant to be amazing live though so... 
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 6, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Really? Wow I've never seen them live and i wouldn't call myself a die hard fan, I just like the music and i have a chance to see them so why not? I have heard that they are meant to be amazing live though so...
> We'll see how it goes.



They are pretty good live. Im not really a huge fan tho. I just started like them, plus they were touring with BTBAM and Dream Theater on Prog Nation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2008)

Mendez the bass player cut his hair - thank god i didnt go see them live - I woulda jumped up on stage & decked him - he use to look so cool swinging his hair along as he was playing


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 6, 2008)

Are In Flames still good live? What do they play now?


----------



## das müffin mann (Jun 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Are In Flames still good live? What do they play now?



yes they are very good live, they are one of the tightest bands i've seen, they got their shit down, they play a good chunk of their old stuff with a few of their new songs thrown in


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 7, 2008)

here is a list of my top 10 music videos that effected me the most. feel free to compile your own 

10) nothingface - breathe out
09) in flames - ordinary story
08) machine head - old
07) white zombie - more human than human
06) slayer - seasons in the abyss
05) motorhead - ace of spades
04) slayer - reigning blood/black magic (live)
03) metallica - one
02) pink floyd - comfortably numb (live)
01) led zepplein - stairway to heaven (live from song remains the same)

honorable mentions: Kittie - Run Like Hell (live), Kittie - What I always wanted, Arch Enemy - Ravenous, Pantera - Cowboys from hell, Sepultura - Arise, Dark Tranquility - Therein

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 7, 2008)

In Flames - December Flower Live (Best song ever)
Children of Bodom - Trashed, Lost & Strungout
DevilDriver - Clouds Over California


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 8, 2008)

anyone going to watch metallica live(rock am ring) on mtv tonight?
for us dutchies thats from 23:00 to 0:00 GMT+1


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 9, 2008)

my playing guitar

http://vampirefreaks.com/playvideo/?v=63988


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 10, 2008)

oh my that's a nice guitar, good playin too  I wish I had a cool metal guitar  I have a Squier Strat  It's a good little cheapo guitar, had it for many years now. 

anyone listen to Kalmah's new album? I honestly can't get the whole album out of my head...it's damn good.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jun 10, 2008)

nope got a link to their new stuff


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> my playing guitar
> 
> http://vampirefreaks.com/playvideo/?v=63988



nice morgoth!


----------



## russianboy (Jun 10, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> my playing guitar
> 
> http://vampirefreaks.com/playvideo/?v=63988



Call me old fashioned, but I am not impressed by a million effects and a million notes a second. 

I'm one of the very few people around my area that believe that "less is more", and that a good, basic tone with a solid melody is the key to a good song.

I'm far more impressed by Stevie Ray, Jimi Hendrix or BB King because each note that they play packs enough emotion to clog one's arteries and give them a stroke. 

Shred seems like a novelty act, they come and go. 




That's just me though, I'm really not much of a metal head. Throw away those Triple Rectifiers and Line 6's and give me a twin reverb or a Marshall Plexi, I'll show you what tone is all about.


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> nope got a link to their new stuff



I don't have any links for it though if you're asking me *confused*

anyone heard of Shade Empire? You wanna talk about some weird stuff...it's like techno black metal lol . I really don't know how to explain it...but it makes you wanna dance  It's weird and really catchy  Check it out. Remember, it's black metal 

They sing this one song...here's the lyrics...does anyone know what language this is? and if so, can you translate? 

 Valon hetket jäävät aina varjoihin pimeyden.
Ja vielä koittaa aika jolloin alkaa yö ikuinen.
Valon surma, varjon voitto ja katso osat kääntyvät, ei enää ylimielisten halveksuvia katseita.

Ei enää tekopyhyyttä. Saamme kulkea niinkuin on tarkoitettu.

Kuulkaa hiljaisuutta, kaikonneet ovat heidän turhat sanansa.
Nyt orpoina seisotte vaikka luulitte olevanne niin mahtavia.

Missä on ylpeytenne nyt? Kadonnut on valtanne, jäänyt alle varjon.
Mutta meidän aikamme on vasta alkanut ja me tuomme takaisin sen mikä meille kuuluu.

Alati kasvava on joukkomme varjo ja sinne me rakennamme valtakuntamme.

Ei enää tekopyhyyttä...ja pimeys laskeutui.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2008)

Probably Swedish. Or w/e they speak in Finland cause thats where they are from. Im VERY Sure they speak Swedish in Finland tho.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Probably Swedish. Or w/e they speak in Finland cause thats where they are from. Im VERY Sure they speak Swedish in Finland tho.



i think they speak finnish in finland


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive never heard of Finnish before.. could be but that looks like Swedish to me..


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh nvm it IS Finnish.
From Google Translate
The light moments are always the shadow of darkness.
And yet the time will come when the night begins eternal.
The light killings, "shadow victory and see the parts are turning, there is no longer ylimielisten halveksuvia heads.

No more hypocrisy. We will have to go as intended.

Listen to the silence, kaikonneet are unnecessary for their word.
Now, orphans seisotte although luulitte to be so amazing.

Where is the pride now? Lost has been in power, remained below the shadow.
But our time has only just begun and we will bring back what belongs to us.

Of ever-growing on a series of shadow, and there we build a kingdom.

No longer the hypocrisy ... and landed on the darkness.


En ole koskaan kuullutkaan suomi, ennen kuin nyt!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ive never heard of Finnish before.. could be but that looks like Swedish to me..



TBH i'm not really shure so don't hold me to it


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh nvm it IS Finnish.
> From Google Translate
> The light moments are always the shadow of darkness.
> And yet the time will come when the night begins eternal.
> ...



what did you say?  lol.

cool lyrics to a pretty cool song. lol when I first listened to it, I'm like "wtf, is this satan language?"  These guys are more I say "evil" than most of the bands I listen to. I like black metal, but some of it is a little too crazy sounding for me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfdqV_sqal0

lol


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ha, I liked the part with all the "genres"


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 11, 2008)

lol yeah superblack metal \m/


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2008)

*Favorite genre/s:* Almost all
*Favorite band/s:* DevilDriver, Metallica, Refused, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Iron Maiden, Dethklok(lol), MC Chris, Conglomatron, dot org, Optimus Rhyme, Rolling Stones, Steely Dan, etc, etc.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> *Favorite genre/s:* Almost all
> *Favorite band/s:* DevilDriver, Metallica, Refused, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Iron Maiden, Dethklok(lol), MC Chris, Conglomatron, dot org, Optimus Rhyme, Rolling Stones, Steely Dan, etc, etc.



Pink Floyd, MC Chris, and Steely Dan are all FAR from metal.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i think they speak finnish in finland



Actually they speak both. As for that text, it is definitely Finnish. Swedish, danish and Norwegian are all alike. In fact they're a lot like German as well. Finnish on the other hand has a lot of weird "stops" within words, and they manage to put a zillion vowels after each other and put umlauts on all of them. Very weird looking language, and sounding even worse. I recall it even being related to Hungarian in some way.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Pink Floyd, MC Chris, and Steely Dan are all FAR from metal.



the category didn't say "favorite metal bands," it said "favorite bands."


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> the category didn't say "favorite metal bands," it said "favorite bands."



Touche'


----------



## Azazel (Jun 22, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ylQdpv8Ua1M

yeahhhh


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 22, 2008)

Azazel said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ylQdpv8Ua1M
> 
> yeahhhh



yeeeeaah thats awesome


----------



## Azazel (Jun 22, 2008)

members list updated. if you are missing please inform em.


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 23, 2008)

damn awesome \m/ Needs more screaming though  lol


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 29, 2008)

AWESOME PROGRESSIVE METAL


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 29, 2008)

*Favorite genre/s: Metal, Rock
Favorite band/s:* Metal: Shadows Fall, Rammstein, Slayer, Children of Bodom, Mudvayne, Arch Enemy, Disturbed, and Slipknot. 

And those are my favorite metal bands... gotta have something to listen to while on a snowmobile trip.


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 29, 2008)

my new vid http://vampirefreaks.com/playvideo/?v=66675


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice man, reminds me of old darkthrone kinda


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 29, 2008)

its a cover 
gorgoroth - ritual


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

This song is epic..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV6g2KxlgJw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2008)

russianboy said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I am not impressed by a million effects and a million notes a second.
> 
> I'm one of the very few people around my area that believe that "less is more", and that a good, basic tone with a solid melody is the key to a good song.
> 
> ...





*wades in to the conversation & tries to look like hes been there all the time*

yeah Russian boy. I couldn't agree more. Ive been playing over 10years but im nowhere near as good as i want to be. hell year id like to know how to shred but i cant due to being self taught & lacking all the theory & scales & finger picking patterns etc but theres one thing that i can do exceptionally well is getting amazing tone out of my gear.

all my effects I try & keep to basics as possible unless it is decided that one of my bands tracks needs a certain sound.

Delay, Distortion, Chorus, Wah wah & Reverb, A nice all valve amp & a sweet guitar like a PRS to get some major mojo tones out of...

Ive played through many setups & even though shredding is cool -  nothing is cooler then great tone

steve - my bands bass player & also sound muppet (since all the recording is done in his basement) loves my tone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> This song is epic..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV6g2KxlgJw



Looking for their back catalogue right now!!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 10, 2008)

an absolute fucking disgrace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXECgFqEW5I&feature=related

and then there is FALL OUT BOY PLAYING FUCKING "WALK" BY PANTERA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJADzd5gd2o
all i can say is why did they do this? i mean dime is dead, do they have to kill his music to?

taken from metalsucks.com
"I don’t even know where to begin with this. It could be the fact that Fall Out Boy is playing Pantera (albeit with Every Time I Die’s Keith Buckley — who has at least _some_laugh metal cred — on vocals). It could be the voices of pre-adolescent children in the bacvkground. It could be that the band skipped the guitar solo. Has Dimebag-based rhetoric become so ubiquitous and marketable at this point that it’s acceptable for a teeny-bopper emo band to play Pantera live? Ten to one, no one in Fall Out Boy knew a note of Pantera before Dimebag’s death almost 3 years ago.

Somewhere Dimebag is rolling over in his grave.  Fall out Boy — fucking FALL OUT FUCKING BOY — is butchering a Pantera song. fuck this band, fuck them hard in the poo-holes. Fucking fuckity fuck fuck fuck."


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, that laid to rest cover was shit, I could only listen for about ten seconds.
I'm not going to bother with Fallout Boy because I've already made my opinion on them clear here

Edit: 666th post


----------



## pagalms (Jul 11, 2008)

OMFG they both deserves to die.  
These were the worst covers i'm ever heard
Even Metallica's cover by Limp Bizkit was much better than these bunch of faggots


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wth that was friggin saddening, that's the worst cover I've heard! Fallout boy stay out of the metal scene if your gonna disgrace good songs from great bands!!! damn!


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 11, 2008)

omfg that's terrible.....just crap, pure crap


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 11, 2008)

Fall Out Boy are capable of playing music? Never mind, it was just static and noise. 

Avenged Sevenfold's cover of Walk was just as bad. It sounded like the singer was trying to take a crap when he tried to sing it.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Maroon!

this is the most bad ass metalcore band I know of, enjoy! 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=20117175


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2008)

Azazel said:


> members list updated. if you are missing please inform em.



Ive added what music i like twice  but youve never added me to the list - thats fine I admit my taste in music is way above this club anyway  im too good for you bitches to be on yo members list


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 11, 2008)

So, claiming to be metalheads, will any of you be at the metal Valhalla at the end of the month?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan, what is that? 

I know its lame, but if you have myspace, check out my concert pics. Maroons in there  so is chimaira , as i lay dying, coheed etc......

www.myspace.com/cybrnook


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Dan, what is that?



Wacken of course.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Wacken of course.



Hey its in germany. Im in austria.....Are you going?    AHHHHH, seems its sold out?!?! have an extra ticket?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd love to go to Waken, but I'm a poor american


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just looked at the band line up OMG, if you have an extra ticket, im paying cash! i will catch a train. seriously! I never had heard about it. Im not originally from europe.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can sell you some burger king coupons that are valid in Schleswig Holstein until 31/8.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I can sell you some burger king coupons that are valid in Schleswig Holstein until 31/8.



:shadedshu      Isnt that an oxymoron "selling a coupon"?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> :shadedshu      Isnt that an oxymoron "selling a coupon"?



Of course not, the fact that the coupon is to get you something for free doesn't mean you can't sell/buy it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tasty eh?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

I my jealousy causes me to hate you


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh your such an ass. I love how the ticket just happened to slip into the picture   I think im gonna try I buy one the way I told you.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I my jealousy causes me to hate you



They actually made a forum with people that feel that way.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> They actually made a forum with people that feel that way.



Seems like all the posts would be lame and repetitive.

... or wait, is it a forum for people with tickets to make fun of people who don't or is it just a forum with people talking about how jealous they are?


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 14, 2008)

oh so lucky....I wish we would get awesome festivals here...Oshkosh gets good old Country USA...urgh. I wonder if Sounds of the Underground is coming around Milwaukee or Chicago this year...

and sheesh you get BK cheaper there  2 crispy chickens and a soda for like what is that 4 or 5 bucks USD? Lucky


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 14, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> oh so lucky....I wish we would get awesome festivals here...Oshkosh gets good old Country USA...urgh.
> 
> and sheesh you get BK cheaper there  2 crispy chickens and a soda for like what is that 4 or 5 bucks USD? Lucky



and hey at least oshkosh has some decent local venues ie reptile club, zodiacs... Green bay only has one decent local venue (thanks to certain adults kids cant play in the bars anymore) nothing to do in the hell hole that's legal...

and yes i feel your pain on the country USA part

although if your lucky farm technology days is coming up that should be a hoot

not even ozzfest is coming through this year only in texas
oh well good news is they will be making the full run next year


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 14, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> not even ozzfest is coming through this year only in texas
> oh well good news is they will be making the full run next year



Ozzfest isn't going nationwide this year? I haven't looked up anything about it this year.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 14, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Ozzfest isn't going nationwide this year? I haven't looked up anything about it this year.



nope just texas oh well i will miss hangin out in the parking lot you can get anything you need if your with an open minded chick 

btw the lineup kinda sucks this year


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 14, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> btw the lineup kinda sucks this year



That's what I heard. The only Ozzfest I've been to was last years, I was supposed to go on 05 (would have loved to see Maiden and Sabbath) but my best friend renegged on me and took some dick who we don't even hang aournd anymore. Then I was supposed to go in 06, but nobody else wanted to go, and I hate going to concerts alone. But it was pretty fucking awesome hanging out in the parking lot just seeing random drunk people do cool shit.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 15, 2008)

its even more fun if you are one of those random drunk people (if your 21 of course ) btw old ozzy fans know how to have one hell of a time


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

Man, I was at the one in Pine Knob(DTE Now) and everyone was kicking ass with Ankla, and then all of the sudden my best friend taps on my shoulder from like six people away and says "Dude, you're like four feet from Ozzy!" and I turned my head and he was right there! I tapped on my other buddy's shoulder and pointed to Ozzy and the entire fucking section that could see him went nuts, he didn't do any of his signature stomp/clap or anything, he just lauged and walked away. We found out later that night that it really wasn't Ozzy, it was a look alike who looked so much like him that it got him a back stage pass.
I mean, this dude seriously looked like Ozzy, had the right tattoos and everything.

Edit: Then at the meet and greet I insulted Mark Morton from LoG, it was pretty funny.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 15, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Man, I was at the one in Pine Knob(DTE Now) and everyone was kicking ass with Ankla, and then all of the sudden my best friend taps on my shoulder from like six people away and says "Dude, you're like four feet from Ozzy!" and I turned my head and he was right there! I tapped on my other buddy's shoulder and pointed to Ozzy and the entire fucking section that could see him went nuts, he didn't do any of his signature stomp/clap or anything, he just lauged and walked away. We found out later that night that it really wasn't Ozzy, it was a look alike who looked so much like him that it got him a back stage pass.
> I mean, this dude seriously looked like Ozzy, had the right tattoos and everything.
> 
> Edit: Then at the meet and greet I insulted Mark Morton from LoG, it was pretty funny.



what did you say to mark?

btw i had to pay some fat guy to hold me up for the meet and greet for behemoth i was so damn "exhausted" i couldn't keep myself up but i got my shit signed and i talked to nergal for about a min and it turns out he really likes GWAR (i was wearing my gwar shirt)

i didn't get to see ozzy due to unforeseen circumstances (the cops, a hospital visit, and "exhaustion" )


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> what did you say to mark?



Well, to start out, Chris and Willie decided it was more important to get drunk in Canada than to show up for the meet and greet, so EVERYONE there was pretty pissed.
But anyway, I walked up to Campell and he was cool as shit, then when I walked up to Mark I was like "Dude, will you write something special for me?" and he says "Sure, what is it?" and I tell him "I got a complex!" and he looks at me and you can tell by the look on his face he doesn't like it and says "Why?" and Campbell looks over and says "'Cause you got a mother fuckin' complex, man." I say to him "You know, inside joke for my friends." And you can see that his complex is really showing through and he's like "I'm not writing that!" and Campell jumps in again "Looks like Mark Morton's gonna have to kick some inside joke tellin' ass!" and everyone laughed at him and Mark was looking like he was going to have a panic attack and then he just scribbled a big question mark on my CD pamphlet and pushed it down to Randy.
If I had my scanner installed I would scan that shit and show you guys an image.
(That story seems WAY better when you were there)

Edit: Shitty part is I was all excited to meet them and it wasn't even worth it. I missed Behemoth and most of Hatebreed because I was standing in line. At least I was front and center for Daath and Nile though.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

#666th post in this thread
Yeah, I just looked it up and Ozzfest does have some crappy bands this year, although I wouldn't mind seeing Devil Driver and Shadows Fall, I guess I really wouldn't mind seeing Maria Brink's massive cleavage again either.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 15, 2008)

devil driver is the one and only band that is possibly tempting me to head south


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> devil driver is the one and only band that is possibly tempting me to head south



Have you ever been strangled by Dez?


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 15, 2008)

cant say that i have


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> cant say that i have



It's something you wouldn't expect.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 15, 2008)

dan that has to be the most random fucking thing i've ever saw you ask someone, actually that is the weirdest thing i've ever been asked on this forum, and i must say im laughing my ass off


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dan that has to be the most random fucking thing i've ever saw you ask someone, actually that is the weirdest thing i've ever been asked on this forum, and i must say im laughing my ass off



It wasn't that random. It's the first thing that came up when thinking of DevilDriver.


----------



## Black Hades (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone listened to these guys? Linear Sphere

Awesome progressive avantgard death..ish metal

I'm not into progressive in general but these guy sure arent run of the mill...

Track that stands out: Father Pyramid


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2008)

Black Hades said:


> Anyone listened to these guys? Linear Sphere
> 
> Awesome progressive avantgard death..ish metal
> 
> ...



wow Pretty amazing.  prog


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> devil driver is the one and only band that is possibly tempting me to head south



fuck yeah, devildriver is worth it!


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> and hey at least oshkosh has some decent local venues ie reptile club, zodiacs... Green bay only has one decent local venue (thanks to certain adults kids cant play in the bars anymore) nothing to do in the hell hole that's legal...
> 
> and yes i feel your pain on the country USA part
> 
> ...



yeah lol I've never been in either of them...I'm not much of a bar person really...I only go to the Distillery every few months....I can get pretty wasted there for 10 bucks 

yeah it was pretty horrid, atleast they moved it out of town more...now we got EAA coming up soon... already enough that we had Johnny Depp take over my side of town, now we got tons of tourists taking over highway 41. 

Idk but I was wandering around Danzig's site and supposedly he's doing a full U.S. tour to celebrate the 20th anniversary of his first album. I haven't seen him since I was like 8 lol so this will be awesome


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 16, 2008)

fucking bad ass- for all you in flames and soilwork fans out there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOUQKYR0-UI&feature=related

also if you guys didn't know this soilwork appears in the video for trigger and in flames appears in the vid for rejection role (they made identical vids)


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty awesome  

And yes...Danzig is touring with Dimmu Borgir and a few other bands....October 21st at the Rave...hell yes!

www.blackestoftheblack.com 

tickets aren't on sale yet...they better be soon >.<


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone know of good screamo music?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone know of good screamo music?



Good screamo? Is that supposed to be a joke or are you serious?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Good screamo? Is that supposed to be a joke or are you serious?



i am serious. I want some good music with lots of screaming


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

Children of Bodom?


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 23, 2008)

Arch Enemy, Children of Bodom, and Slayer are good screamo metal bands.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 23, 2008)

*Metal*

*Favorite genre/s: METAL


Ok heres we go just a few ...and its not all of there music but the good stuff..it seems most bands go to shi* eventually ....

Favorite band/s:*

today is the day
strapping young lad
Pantera
neurosis
lamb of god
Black Sabbath 


and sooo on and so on....


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 23, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> Arch Enemy, Children of Bodom, and Slayer are good screamo metal bands.



no there not they are not screamo in any means


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

idk what screemo is then


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> idk what screemo is then



its a worse version of emo


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh.. COB sure as hell isnt that lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 23, 2008)

new norther album is very good.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 23, 2008)

Mirror of Madness is still their best IMO. 

you guys heard of Psychostick? I was at my friend's house a few days ago and he was showing me some new melodic death metal and the like and he played these guys....lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulyPmFzzPt0 THE BEER SONG!

and they have I Hate Doing Laundry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olyMcgs2jpU

that is my song...lol "oh f*** I gotta do the dishes too?" lol

plus they do the greatest version of the Hokey Pokey ever!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive been to 2 psychostick concerts  They rock!


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 23, 2008)

aww so lucky  It was funny cos he played I Hate Doing Laundry and I said "They should make a song called I Hate Doing Dishes...and just as I finished saying that he says "Oh f** I gotta do the dishes too?!" and I couldn't stop cracking up. 

Dishes are evil lol...I'm always the one stuck doing them cos the bf works 10-12 hour days...silverware is my worst enemy


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

I really like Jingle Bell Metal on The Flesh Eating Rollerskate Holiday Joyride(thank god its next to me lol) EP.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTYUaPIDzdI


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZCjn1IHuvI

Best metal video ever lol


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

theJesus is a very avid metalhead 

*Favorite genre/s: death, black, power, folk, speed, thrash, doom, sludge, grind, occult etc. etc. in no particular order
Favorite band/s: Behemoth, Nile, Cannibal Corpse, Catacombs, Shape of Despair, My Dying Bride, Wintermoon, Bal Sagoth, Battlelore, Devil Doll (Italy, not the other one), The Mist and The Morning Dew, Soulgrind, Nightwish, Darkwoods My Betrothed, Thy Serpent, Burzum, old Mayhem, Yamatu, Tyr, and the list goes on . . . (no order except that Behemoth pwns all)*


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> idk what screemo is then



Atreyu


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 28, 2008)

Odd, I always considered screamo metal music when you couldn't understand a word the singer said (ex. Arch Enemy) because of the constant screaming vocals -and awesome guitar playing. Never thought it meant emo stuff like Atreyu.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 28, 2008)

screamo is just emo with screaming not the mighty growl or grunt
screamo

cool metal with growling/grunting


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 28, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> screamo is just emo with screaming not the mighty growl or grunt
> screamo
> 
> cool metal with growling/grunting



yup pretty much


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 28, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> screamo is just emo with screaming not the mighty growl or grunt
> screamo
> 
> cool metal with growling/grunting



even that death video could be mistaken for screaming(though not screamo, lol).
it's nowhere near the growling "demonic" voice we're talking about.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

devil driver isnt demonic growling lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> devil driver isnt demonic growling lol



yea, it is. or do i hafta appeal to your fanboyism and post this?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, it is. or do i hafta appeal to your fanboyism and post this?



BTBAM isnt demonic.. and alaska isnt even there best song

the song is about being in a dream and having a good song idea and trying to remember it when he woke up


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> BTBAM isnt demonic.. and alaska isnt even there best song
> 
> the song is about being in a dream and having a good song idea and trying to remember it when he woke up



fine it's not demonic, shadowfold is the fucking expert. whatever.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

There is no demonic screaming unless your using growling/screaming vocals to praise satan, but thats not my thing.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> There is no demonic screaming unless your using growling/screaming vocals to praise satan, but thats not my thing.



oh wow, mr technical. demonic does not mean or imply satanism. a demon is just a malevolent spirit, not necessarily satanic or even evil. so there. bite me.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL @ both RM and SF.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> LOL @ both RM and SF.



yea, i know, but i'm right and i'm not gonna back down.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 28, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, i know, but i'm right and i'm not gonna back down.



no your not - neither of you are.

Metal is what ever you define it - not what it is "specifically" categorized as.

Anyway there is even battle metal and viking metal ffs.


"Screamo" is just another sub genre of something bigger - most likely heavy black metal, but without the necessary "Satan-is-our-god" undertones. as for the growling metal - that is death metal. again it is just another subsidiary of something bigger.

Love metal for what it is, not because it is labeled as Death metal, or nu-metal. those of you that will restrict yourself to trying to label every metal genre out there will never succeed.


now - go forth and mosh.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 28, 2008)

well all thso bands are mostly influenced(how the hell do you spell that) by early death metal bands like death they were one of the first using the "grunt/growl" and ofcourse it isnt that demonic as cannibal corpse,deicide,cryptopsy


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> no your not - neither of you are.
> 
> Metal is what ever you define it - not what it is "specifically" categorized as.
> 
> ...


im always moshing(even in my sleep )


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 29, 2008)

to me there are only the following genres of metal:

Death
Black
Power
Heavy
and just plain old simple metal.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 29, 2008)

for me its
Death
Black
Power still my favo
Speed
Thrash


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 29, 2008)

power and speed to me are sort of the same thing

and oh yea how the hell did i forget thrash!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> power and speed to me are sort of the same thing
> 
> and oh yea how the hell did i forget thrash!!!!!!!!!!


well not all power metal is fast but it sounds almost the same.
and im of to bed its 1am here xD


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> no your not - neither of you are.
> 
> Metal is what ever you define it - not what it is "specifically" categorized as.
> 
> ...



lol, i wasn't saying metal has to have the screaming, loud voices. that's just what we were discussing at the moment- the difference between screamo and screaming in metal.
and i love a lot of different genres/subgenres, be it metal, rock, classical, jazz, etc.
as far as the type of metal i like, i don't care what it's called, as long as it gets me pumped up and headbangin!


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 29, 2008)

Metal is metal it's all good


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 29, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> Metal is metal it's all good



Hell yeah!


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 30, 2008)

don't know if anyone posted this on here...but I couldn't stop laughing. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CcotpUrB0


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2008)

this is epic DEATH covering painkiller of judas priest never tought that chuck had such a good range and that was recorded when he had throat cancer(after a while the cancer goes every where in your body you know)
clicky for awesomeness


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 30, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> don't know if anyone posted this on here...but I couldn't stop laughing. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CcotpUrB0



i liked this one a bit more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTYUaPIDzdI


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i liked this one a bit more
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTYUaPIDzdI



Haha classic, I love that one.

Immortal FTW tho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrx2BOljagQ

Best parts at :20


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 30, 2008)

omfg lol...that's great! 

The Fresh Prince one made me crack up so bad though..the dancing fit almost perfectly with the song lol and I liked that show a lot when I was a kid


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 30, 2008)

Last Wednesday I went to the Mayhem Festival in Maryland Heights, MO.  There was only one band I didn't care for..the Jager Band or Conquest, can't figure what name they are!!  Sounded like a horrible mix of Slayer and BLS(Zyke Wylde)!!  5FDP, Suicide Silence, 36 Crazyfists, Underoath, and Machine Head were AWESOME!!  Onto the main stage I liked everybody except Dragronforce.  They just didn't seem liked they fit to me.  Disturbed, in my eyes and ears, were fukin BADASS and I remember seeing them when they just started here in Springfield, IL.  I can't wait for the festival to come next year, if they do it, cause I'm definitely down with this sickness.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

Dragonforce makes me want to kill babies..


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 30, 2008)

Their not a band band but when you have Disturbed, Slipknot, 5FDP, and Machine Head on the ballet; well they just seem mediocre.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2008)

dragonforce sucks live but i like them tho i a friend of mine bought valley of the dammned for me at my birth when it wasnt out that long black winternight is still the best power metal song out there there new crap like inhuman rampage sucks tho


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2008)

o jeh linky to the song 
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=9vE5LP0keEE


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

Yea I gotta admit I liked Valley of the Damned but they still cant play their shit live. Why like a band that cant play live? Whats fun about that


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2008)

whell thats why i preffer gammaray or stratovarius or the early helloween(1985-1986)


----------



## pagalms (Jul 31, 2008)

Best cover i'm ever heard  
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9FItAsksi3A


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 31, 2008)

no shit kai hansen was producing that xD


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 31, 2008)

Not bad for sounding like hair metal


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2008)

this is a good song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoJ6ObzGV40


----------



## russianboy (Jul 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is a good song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoJ6ObzGV40



No it's not.

This is a good song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTaOvzZKRxA


Seriously, how did screaming become popular?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2008)

I like music with alot of screaming.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 31, 2008)

:shadedshu

if you like music with screaming, listen to something better than that urgh...


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jul 31, 2008)

You like some very bad music people. I'm not going to pick the metal out, but I want you to find what large bit of the following list IS metal and hit up youtube looking at their stuff. I find you'll be please.

Iron Maiden, Angra, Wintersun, Edguy, Strapping Young Lad, Regina Spektor, Streetlight Manifesto, Bob Brozman, Stéphanie Valentin, SRV, Loudness, Fernando Miyata, No Doubt, Goldfinger, Amon Tobin, Eyvind Kang, Agalloch, Roman Miroshnichenko , Symphony X, Mates of State, Strativarius, Rhapsody of Fire, Within Temptation, Venom, Carlos Santana, Depeche Mode, Okkervil River, Meat Puppets, Jet, Manowar, Sidewaytown, Andrew Bird, Oren Lavie, Les Paul, The Doors, The Clash, Brook Pridemore, Chet Atkins, Albert King, Rory Gallagher, Flight of the Conchords, Me, Prince, Empyrium, Zlad!, The Police, Aviv Geffen, Insomnium, Coroner, David Brubeck Quartet, Neutral Milk Hotel, Tierra Santa, Mago De Oz, Veigar Margeirsson, Rata Blanca, Electrapdilaxia, Cloroform, Kaada, The Distillers, Emperor, Amorphis, Ratos de Porão, Bandanos, Immolation, Entombed, Yes, The Seatbelts, Deep Purple, Natiruts, Rockin' Squat, Weezer, Jose Gonzalez, Ben Lee, Saratoga, Beirut, Dick Dale, Messer Chups, Big Sexy Shaq, David Lee Roth, Django Reinhardt, Howard Shore, Acid Mothers Temple, Gustavo Cerati, Soda Stereo, Fito Paez, Blind Guardian, Dying Fetus, At Vance, Enescu, Colin Hay, Men at Work, Eluveitie, Turisas, Tyr, Hammerfall, Portugal. The Man, Helloween, Blackfield, October Falls, Public Enemy, Sara Barrielles, Amir Beso, CSS, Vali, Yael Naim, Sculptured, Tom Petty, Lou Reed, Jefferson Airplane, Bachman-Turner Overdrive, Aerosmith, MoZella, Dethklok, Kaki King, David Bowie, Deicide, Gamma Ray, Brujeria, Anathema, Cream, Eric Johnson, Eric Clapton, Eric Sardinas, The Yardbirds, Arch Enemy, Fejd, Kalmah, Ulver, Sia, Mayhem, Darkthrone, Bach, Beethoven, Glass, Handel, Joy Division, Wagner, Interpol, Chopin, Def Leppard, Rachmaninoff, Paganini, Of Montreal, Golden Earring, Curtis Mayfield, Kronos Quartet, Bartok, Vivaldi, Corelli, Slint, Spiritualized, The Verve, The Black Mages, Danzig, Ayreon, Geto Boyz, Pain of Salvation, Primal Fear, Shaaman, Sonic Youth, Deicide, Air Supply, Opeth, Primus, Doug Steele, Shred Durst, Almah, Dr. Sin, Sepultura, Slayer, Pantera, Don McLean, Extreme, Tesla, White Lion, Confronto, Yngwie Malmsteen, Alcatrazz, Paul Gilbert, Arkona, Ensiferum, The Grateful Dead, Honeycut, Frank Zappa, Lightyear, Journey, Leningrad, Living Colour, Steve Vai, Guthrie Govan, Jeff Beck, Moonsorrow, Europe, Isahn, Therion, Equilibrium, Jennie Tebler, Quorthon, Bathory, Cospe Fogo, Nokturnal Mortem, Godspeed, Gov't Mule, James Gang, Korpiklaani, Lumsk, Galneryus, Shred for the Attack, Dokken, Lynch Mob, Autumnblaze, Radiohead, Billy Sheehan, The New Pornographers, Meshuggah, Dream Theater, Between The Buried and Me, Mallu Magalhães, Pink Floyd, Labelle, Necrophagist, Into Eternity, The Proclaimers, Racer X, Gnarls Barkley, Quiet Riot, Nanowar, Merciful Fate, Robert Fripp, Chuck Berry, James Taylor, Bob Dylan, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Nusrat Fateh Ali Kahn, Mika, George Lynch, Grand Funk Railroad, Mick Jagger, Ravi Shankar, Bebel Gilberto, Golden Earring, Gogol Bordello, Iron and Wine, The Fray, The Postal Service, Dalaras, Jamie Cullum, LA Guns, Zakir Hussein, The Millers, John Williams, Frank Gambale, Sonata Arctica, Metaljonus, Nightwish, Tenhi, Machinae Supremacy, Skarmy of Darkness, Los Druppies, Rick Devin, Periphery, Four Seconds Ago, Bulb, Apoptose, Neun Weltern, Dead Can Dance, Liquid Tension Experiment, Monster Magnet, Mike Huckabee, Justin King, Judas Priest, Running Wild, Megadeth, Heaven's Gate, Kiko Loureiro, Demons and Wizards, Iced Earth, Motley Crue, Ugly Casanova, Motorhead, Van Morrison, Triumph, My Morning Jacket, Mana, Dean Evenson, Ronnie Earl, Alan Hovhaness, Earl Klugh, Cal Tjader, David Arkenstone, Earth, Wind and Fire, BeBe and CeCe Winans, Tower of Power, Livingston Taylor, Duncan Sheik, Default, Ashford and Simpson, Shawn Mullins, The Spinners, The Temptations, Modest Mouse, Edu Ardanuy, Porcupine Tree, Amon Amarth, All That Remains, Muse, Don Alder, Guns & Roses, Velvet Revolver, Joe Satriani, Old Crow Medicine Show, Norman Blake, The Allman Brother's Band, Bebel Gilberto, Bad English, Justin Timberlake, Jean Baudin, Ralph Stanley, Johnny Winter, Dark Tranquility, Derek Sherinian, Andy McKee, David Hasselhoff, Marty Friedman, Justin King, Don Ross, Don Alder, Brad Paisley, Leviathan, Jordan Ruddess, Jean Luc Ponty, Death, Dismember, Dissection, Kreator, Planet X, Kamelot, Mad Season, Mad Caddies, Pelican, Rage Against The Machine, Audioslave, Soundgarden, Angtoria, Black Sabbath, Buckethead, Don Ross X-Japan, Link Wray, Boston, Billy Joel, Fleetwood Mac, Takayoshi Ohmura, Crazy Town, B'z, Skip James, Otis Rush, Robert Cray, Urge Overkill, Robert Johnson, Mississippi John Hurt, Serj Buss, Bumblefoot/Ron Thal, Cacophony, Tin Hat Trio, Jason Becker, Reggie Wooten, Thomas Dolby, 3 Dirty Birds, Dead Kennedys, B.B. King, Fourplay, Bonde Do Role, Devin Townshend, The Rolling Stones, Ratt, Credence Clearwater Revival, Circa Survive, Winger, Evergreen Terrace, Jaco Pastorious, Cream, Coolio, The Vines, Catch 22, Menomena, Mae, Mr. Big, Sui Generis, Ronnie James Dio, Djavan, Charly Garcia, Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly, Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution, Capdown, Dire Straits, DMX, Bad Manners, Paramore, Desmond Dekker, RX Bandits, The Sex Pistols, Against Me!, Trevor Rabin, Aesop Rock, NWA, Snoop Doggy Dog, Nena, Duran Duran, Miles Davis, David Sylvian, Tanel Padar and the Sun, Charlie Parker, John Coltrane, Thelonius Monk, Charles Mingus, Paradigm, Andrea Bocelli, Twisted Sister, Kate Bush, Seekers of the Red Mist, Allan Holdsworth, Kanye West, Karsh Kale, Joss Stone, Anti-Flag, NOFX, Junoon, Salman Ahmad, Mark Knopfler, Earl Scruggs, Rise Against, James Brown, Solstheim, The Decemberists, Kazuhito Yamashita, Explosions in the Sky, Arcana, Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix, Amy Winehouse, Blind Melon, Faith No More, Buddy Holly, Jeff Healey, John Lee Hooker, Arlo Guthrie, Woody Guthrie, Joe Walsh, The Eagles, Alice Cooper, Alice In Chains, Victor Wooten, Buffalo Springfield, Shaggy, Flaming Lips, Four Non Blondes, Dream Quest, Rick Astley, Cutting Crew, George Thorogood, Dschinghis Khan


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 31, 2008)

lalws the first sentence already contains 3 of my favorites iron maiden angra and edguy 
Edguy for the ones that dont know there awesomeness

o jeh it says strativarius but its stratovarius also one of my fav bands

and russianboy me liek led zeppelin too


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 31, 2008)

Blood bath are awesome live!


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jul 31, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> lalws the first sentence already contains 3 of my favorites iron maiden angra and edguy
> Edguy for the ones that dont know there awesomeness
> 
> o jeh it says strativarius but its stratovarius also one of my fav bands
> ...



 You sir, love good music then. I thought I was the only person who knew Edguy 

Do you have their old demos? I got some tapes from a friend of their first demos before they were even called that, and some of their super early live performances, quality is shit but the music is good 

And pardon my spelling, I'm bad at that


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2008)

first off, why do we have people assaulting our thread and telling us our taste sucks? we don't do that to you.

second off, no doubt is NOT metal. neither is shaggy or crazy town or half of the other stuff on your list.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah I know...everyone is entitled to their own music tastes. We don't want someone coming in here and telling us we suck and all that...that's just mean...yeah, you got your own opinion, everybody has a right to that, but it doesn't have to turn into a fight...

Don't worry be happy


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> yeah I know...everyone is entitled to their own music tastes. We don't want someone coming in here and telling us we suck and all that...that's just mean...



that's all i'm trying to say here.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 31, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> You sir, love good music then. I thought I was the only person who knew Edguy
> 
> Do you have their old demos? I got some tapes from a friend of their first demos before they were even called that, and some of their super early live performances, quality is shit but the music is good
> 
> And pardon my spelling, I'm bad at that


lol i tought that too. can you send me that demo too id love to hear that ive heard their 1992 demo but they were still called edguy then but my favorite album is ofcourse theather of salvation i like the fast power metal, rocket ride was kinda sad cause it was soo different i hope there new album is more like ToS or savage poetry.

i seriously like ALL metal but i like some more then the other and theres no one(i think) that likes every metal band as much as any other(exept if you are a poser i had a dude in my class i asked him"hey do u like metallica" he was like "lalws nothing else matters and entersandman rullee" i asked "do you like one?" "wtf is one"he answered )


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpX3NhpRGdE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5t5GukrWOU&feature=related

old school


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 31, 2008)

GUUUUUUYSSSS TRACKLIST AND COVER ART ==============DDDDDDD

That Was Just Your Life
The End Of The Line
Broken, Beat & Scarred
The Day That Never Comes
All Nightmare Long
Cyanide
The Unforgiven III
The Judas Kiss
Suicide & Redemption
My Apocalypse 







They have their old and justice for all logo back =D


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> GUUUUUUYSSSS TRACKLIST AND COVER ART ==============DDDDDDD
> 
> That Was Just Your Life
> The End Of The Line
> ...



then hopefully it'll be as good as AJFA... though i seriously doubt it.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 31, 2008)

jeh unforgiven III has me worried it better be good not as II


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 31, 2008)

Unforgiven III? wtf :shadedshu

I just hope this is A LOT better than St. Anger.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 31, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> I just hope this is A LOT better than St. Anger.



the only way i think that'll happen is if they started drinkin' and partyin' again otherwise i think flop


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Why when I hear "The End Of The Line" and "My Apocalypse" I'm afraid they're going to cover Arch Enemy's tunes?


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 1, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> first off, why do we have people assaulting our thread and telling us our taste sucks? we don't do that to you.
> 
> second off, no doubt is NOT metal. neither is shaggy or crazy town or half of the other stuff on your list.



As I said, weed it out, and I'm just being honest.

Nu-metal and radio-rap are among the two lowest forms of music out there.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 1, 2008)

intel igent said:


> the only way i think that'll happen is if they started drinkin' and partyin' again otherwise i think flop




haha yeah...too bad...I'll still get it, and probably return it like I did with St. Anger


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

since the black album and rehab it's been all downhill 

they still rock though


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah they still do rock...I just won't listen to anything past the black album. 

I can't hate them completely...I say if it wasn't for Metallica, I probably wouldn't be listening to metal today  People used to make fun of me because I listened to metal...this was back when the Backstreet Boys and all that crap was becoming popular.:shadedshu


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> yeah they still do rock...I just won't listen to anything past the black album.
> 
> I can't hate them completely...I say if it wasn't for Metallica, I probably wouldn't be listening to metal today  People used to make fun of me because I listened to metal...this was back when the Backstreet Boys and all that crap was becoming popular.:shadedshu


lol here in holland too  they are like dude metal thats just screaming go listen to some hip-hop -.- well fuck them


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 3, 2008)

fyi: gojiras new album will feature Randy Blythe and from what i've heard so far, it looks like i may actually buy the cd, it fucking kicks ass (as you may have guessed i don't buy many cds, mainly because they are not worth it)

edit: it will be out on oct. 13th


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 3, 2008)

what was the last cd you guys bought?
for me it was obzen by meshuggah, i pre-ordered that bitch and got a free shirt, for me the cd has to be BAD ASS or come with something really cool like a shirt or ozzfest tickets for me to buy it

obzen is easily one of my favorite records


----------



## theJesus (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought The Apostasy by Behemoth and Ithyphallic by Nile at the same time, because they were released simultaneously.  I rarely pay for my music (too expensive for the amount I listen to), but I deem those to be worthy purchases, and cheap as well for being new releases at the time.  One of them was like $11 at FYE I think.  The other was also under $15.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CfmxE5-XiY

I come bearing metal


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 4, 2008)

i come bearing better metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qixvpoFF3Ps


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2008)

last CD i bought.....

Panic Cell - What Doesnt Kill Us

http://www.paniccell.com/

I couldnt find this CD ANYWHERE online so i bought it....

hmmm.....Im not ashamed to say that Im one of the few/Millions/Billions/Gazillions/Trillions who would prefer to download albums rather then buy them from shops. primarily due to the fact... (1)CD's STILL cost way too much for a 'hologram' glued underneath a peice of plastic (2) my music tastes changes & Varies ALOT I may think something is jesus playing a harp one minute next moment I think a meat grinder shredding bones is music to my ears (3) try buying over 100Gbs worth of music & see if u got enough money for rent....

when there is an 'ALL TIME' favorite band that I like - i buy their CD's - I go seem them live when ever possible. Its hard for me to name my #1 favorite band


----------



## theJesus (Aug 4, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try buying over 100Gbs worth of music & see if u got enough money for rent....


Exactly, not to mention it's more immediate to download something rare than looking all over the internet and waiting for it to ship from some foreign country.


FreedomEclipse said:


> when there is an 'ALL TIME' favorite band that I like - i buy their CD's - I go seem them live when ever possible. Its hard for me to name my #1 favorite band


Going to shows and buying t-shirts and merch other than CD's is the best way to support the band itself, without giving money to the greedy labels.  I always try to go see bands that I like and I try to buy at least 1 shirt at every show.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 4, 2008)

That's the way it should be  

hmm well I ordered "For The Revolution" by Kalmah a few days ago because I can't find their album anywhere here....kind of a shocker lol I haven't bought a CD in years...curse thee Internet!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> That's the way it should be
> 
> hmm well I ordered "For The Revolution" by Kalmah a few days ago because I can't find their album anywhere here....kind of a shocker lol I haven't bought a CD in years...curse thee Internet!!



it's an ok album


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 4, 2008)

I love it  Not as good as The Black Waltz though


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> I love it  Not as good as The Black Waltz though



agreed!


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 5, 2008)

I want them to tour the U.S. so bad...I've been dying to see them live ever since they went up to Canada. I got the Danzig concert to look forward too atleast ^_^


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 11, 2008)

just got back from the mayhem fest in Chicago it was pretty damn awesome, but it was no ozzfest, first off i couldn't drink, and on top of that once again i was shown that Illinois people are pussies the pits were weak as hell, the biggest pit happened for the first band of the day and that was for the red chord, but all the bands sounded pretty damn good, but david from disturbed, it took him 3 songs before he was fully warmed up, also the set for slipknot was to short, btw they rocked that place, no doubt about it they are back (and they were phenomenal, they went all out for this show i was happy, they sounded better than they did in Milwaukee) 

also i met the red chord, half of dragon force, and the lead singer for mastodon


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

I bet the dragonforce dudes were drunk  they always are..


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 11, 2008)

nope but the red chord was lol

they got in a little fight with the jager stage, thus initiating a wall of death between two stages, and our stage won


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 12, 2008)

haha Illinois people are pussies? You're mean   Born and raised in Chicago and moved to cheese eating Packer land here haha  

I got pretty busted up in the pit at the In Flames concert, it was a really small venue though...whole place turned into a mosh pit ^^


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 12, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> haha Illinois people are pussies? You're mean   Born and raised in Chicago and moved to cheese eating Packer land here haha
> 
> I got pretty busted up in the pit at the In Flames concert, it was a really small venue though...whole place turned into a mosh pit ^^



fun. we got a place down here called "state theatre" that gets like that.
i went to see mc chris there two years back and he had a local metal band open, they played for about an hour and a half, and about 15 minutes in, the entire place turned into a pit...


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 12, 2008)

haha nice...I got pics of my bruises from In Flames...but then you would all know my secret


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Heyy ima metal head here. I like all kinds of metal
Fav bands Avenged Sevenfold, Slayer, System of a Down, Coheed and Cambria, Murderdolls, Children of Bodom, Iron Maiden to name a few.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 15, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Heyy ima metal head here. I like all kinds of metal
> Fav bands Avenged Sevenfold, Slayer, System of a Down, *Coheed and Cambria*, Murderdolls, Children of Bodom, Iron Maiden to name a few.



epic band


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

I love those guys. Their music to me is quite unique and different.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 15, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I love those guys. Their music to me is quite unique and different.



agreed. Do you know each album is a soundtrack to a comic? The concept is a comic called The Armory Wars and they make the music to go with. Well worth a read.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> just got back from the mayhem fest in Chicago it was pretty damn awesome, but it was no ozzfest, first off i couldn't drink, and on top of that once again i was shown that Illinois people are pussies the pits were weak as hell, the biggest pit happened for the first band of the day and that was for the red chord, but all the bands sounded pretty damn good, but david from disturbed, it took him 3 songs before he was fully warmed up, also the set for slipknot was to short, btw they rocked that place, no doubt about it they are back (and they were phenomenal, they went all out for this show i was happy, they sounded better than they did in Milwaukee)
> 
> also i met the red chord, half of dragon force, and the lead singer for mastodon



Fuck Chitown!(Except for the Cubs!!).  I went and saw Mayhem outside of St Louis and I was pretty impressed with this being the 1st year so hopefully more will come and kick some more ass.  As for the illinois people are pussies....I am what I eat!


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup i sure did. And its The Amory Wars  Its written by the lead singer Claudio.


----------



## romboi99 (Aug 15, 2008)

i Loveee titanium ...lol i dance to it all night


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 15, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Yup i sure did. And its The Amory Wars  Its written by the lead singer Claudio.



yea and DOH on the spelling - a few too many i hope you don't mind!

yea Claudio Sanchez - do you have the background edition to it all?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

What do you mean background edition?


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 16, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> haha Illinois people are pussies? You're mean   Born and raised in Chicago and moved to cheese eating Packer land here haha
> 
> I got pretty busted up in the pit at the In Flames concert, it was a really small venue though...whole place turned into a mosh pit ^^



im not saying the people are pussies, its just the pits they start are just lame, i've been there for 3 different festivals, all 3 times i've been terribly disappointed by the pits, that and all the hardcore dancing, seriously that shit looks retarded, if you don't know what hardcore dancing is google it and tell me that you don't want to either laugh at them or hit them 

there are certain shows where hardcore dancing is allowed(like avenged sevenfold shows), but there are some where you will get beat, like slayer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S3JYBacfHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofcfQj77ojM


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol ive never seen anything but mosh pits (where its allowed) at A7X concerts. And i think those 2 videos where parodies making fun of "hxc dancing"


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol ive never seen anything but mosh pits (where its allowed) at A7X concerts. And i think those 2 videos where parodies making fun of "hxc dancing"



The one I went to was crazy.. A7X concerts aren't as crazy as BTBAM when they play one their heavy songs!  And In Flames ones are just insane..


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

I went to Ozzfest 2004 when Slayer was there. The pit for them when they played Deciple was crazy. Which was their first song.


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 16, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol ive never seen anything but mosh pits (where its allowed) at A7X concerts. And i think those 2 videos where parodies making fun of "hxc dancing"



ya they are that's why i picked them

gwar shows can't be beaten by *any* band their shows are just phenomenal, NO one has a better stage presence

and yes slayers pits are insane, one of the fathers/gods of metal how could they not be


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 16, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I went to Ozzfest 2004 when Slayer was there. The pit for them when they played Deciple was crazy. Which was their first song.



Man, last year's Ozzfest was nuts.
I went to the one in Detroit and there was about seven circle pits on the lawn at DTE/Pine Knobb. The people up there started tearing out the sod and throwing it at everyone in the pavilion. Static X's singer tried telling the dumb people to stop, (some girl got hit in the head with a beer cup full of sod and EMS people had to take her to the hospital) but it didn't work. Big Dave had to come out and got angry, that seemed to work. He ended it with a joke though "Everyone knows grass isn't for throwing! It's for SMOKING!"
The event ended up making front page news the next day.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea i was at last years as well. Here they always wind up starting fights and somebody always winds up dieing. Dosent hit news though cause nobody cares lol. Dallas is hxc.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 18, 2008)

ouch...it never gets as hardcore as it used to be...I remember being on my dad's shoulders in a Pantera concert and we were in the pit lol. They'd never let an 8 year old do that now would they?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

Actualy with the way douchebags are now (and here) the 8yo would get let in and smashed to hell. I was watching a warped tour 2007 video and some small chick got pushed into the pit and they beat the hell outa her.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 18, 2008)

favorite genres: All Metal in general
Favorite bands: Lamb of God, Killswitch Engage, KMFDM, Rammstein, Unearth, As I lay Dying, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, Kovenant, Soulfly, Slipknot (older stuff), Pantera, Mushroomhead, mnemic, Super Joint Ritual, Down, and many many more.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

> Slipknot (older stuff)


MFKR?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Actualy with the way douchebags are now (and here) the 8yo would get let in and smashed to hell. I was watching a warped tour 2007 video and some small chick got pushed into the pit and they beat the hell outa her.



Then people don't understand what a pit is. When I (and any other decent metal head) crash into some small person I help them up again. If you see someone is actually getting beaten up, you help them out. A pit isn't about hurting people, though I don't mind the elbow in the face on occasion. Unfortunately there are always a few idiots who randomly smash around at face height not getting the whole point.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stuff off the self titled album, their newest cd is crap in my opinion (subliminal verses)? songs like vermillion, when i listined to it for the first time i was like "did corey's balls fall off?"

They have a new ca coming out next tues called "All Hope is Gone". I have a feeling its gonna be the same crap.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

> Then people don't understand what a pit is. When I (and any other decent metal head) crash into some small person I help them up again. If you see someone is actually getting beaten up, you help them out. A pit isn't about hurting people, though I don't mind the elbow in the face on occasion. Unfortunately there are always a few idiots who randomly smash around at face height not getting the whole point.


Im never in the pits cause usualy when im at a concert im working it :/ I have to usualy call in paramedics though depending on whos playing.



> Stuff off the self titled album, their newest cd is crap in my opinion (subliminal verses)? songs like vermillion, when i listined to it for the first time i was like "did corey's balls fall off?"


Well when you said old stuff i imidiately thought pre-Corey days. Mate Feed Kill Repeat is the album i like from them. Mostly instrumental and they experiment with different types of music. Makes you sit back and say Joey is one kickass drummer.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah i've listined to some of that stuff and its mind blowing the talent on some of those guys.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 18, 2008)

Pit ethic  You fall, someone should pick you up...

speaking of that...I despise the Insane Clown Posse...but my aunt took me to a Hallowicked concert, or whatever the hell it's called, last year. It only cost me the gas money so I decided to go. Show starts up and the place becomes a pit. I got pulled down and well...I was on the ground for a solid 5 minutes screaming my lungs out getting stepped on. My glasses got torn off my face and smashed, I got a swollen eye, and horribly bruised legs...not to mention my pants were nearly torn off my ass. Horrible horrible evening...nobody came to help me at all...my bf was shoving people out of the way to get me off the ground.

I fell down in the pit at the In Flames gig and the security guys came rushing in and helped me get up. Plus, they sent me down to the doctor just to make sure I was alright. Got 4 free bottles of water out of it too  and a nicely bruised face  But that was so worth it, ICP wasn't

Stupid jerks...


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 18, 2008)

The KMFDM show i saw in NYC was by far the most ethiced crowd ever. some 7 ft tall 500Lb guy pushed the entire pit out of the way so i could get to the front cuz my gf is small.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> The KMFDM show i saw in NYC was by far the most ethiced crowd ever. some 7 ft tall 500Lb guy pushed the entire pit out of the way so i could get to the front cuz my gf is small.



Funny thing about metalheads, they look aggressive but mostly look after eachother quite well in pits and the likes. I've seen so many people drop to the ground hard, be picked up, and go on. I recall hitting a girl in the throat once, she obviously was in pain. I simply stopped, asked if she was ok, she was ok, went on. No hard feelings or anything. It's one of the nice things about metal-only festivals as well, everyone gets along.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2008)

I got trampled at a nightwish gig once - got knocked to the deck & because i was right in the middle of the pit nobody saw lmao - needless to say i was trying to get OUT of the pit when i was dragged back in twice my friend said it was like watching me get washed out to sea, I tried to grab his hand so i could get out but i couldnt reach

(im quite a fairly big guy - 6"1 & pretty hench but i couldnt keep my footing)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got trampled at a nightwish gig once - got knocked to the deck & because i was right in the middle of the pit nobody saw lmao - needless to say i was trying to get OUT of the pit when i was dragged back in twice my friend said it was like watching me get washed out to sea, I tried to grab his hand so i could get out but i couldnt reach
> 
> (im quite a fairly big guy - 6"1 & pretty hench but i couldnt keep my footing)



Fairly big guy trampled at Nightwish? By a bunch of girls and girly men I assume?


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Then people don't understand what a pit is. When I (and any other decent metal head) crash into some small person I help them up again. If you see someone is actually getting beaten up, you help them out. A pit isn't about hurting people, though I don't mind the elbow in the face on occasion. Unfortunately there are always a few idiots who randomly smash around at face height not getting the whole point.


sooo true now i only see guys swinging their arms in the hope they hit someone


----------



## newconroer (Aug 18, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> Pit ethic  You fall, someone should pick you up...
> 
> speaking of that...I despise the Insane Clown Posse...but my aunt took me to a Hallowicked concert, or whatever the hell it's called, last year. It only cost me the gas money so I decided to go. Show starts up and the place becomes a pit. I got pulled down and well...I was on the ground for a solid 5 minutes screaming my lungs out getting stepped on. My glasses got torn off my face and smashed, I got a swollen eye, and horribly bruised legs...not to mention my pants were nearly torn off my ass. Horrible horrible evening...nobody came to help me at all...my bf was shoving people out of the way to get me off the ground.
> 
> ...



No offense, but the fact your boyfriend allowed you(you can put whatever meaning to that phrase you want..) to goto an ICP concert, or any concert where there's freaks running around bashing each other's face in, is pretty immature. Maybe it's an age thing, but I learned real fast that WOMEN and Slayer type concerts don't mix real well.

I've seen some heartbreaking things happen to females at concerts, and it put me off forever. People are just not civil anymore.

Anyways, I love what that one stand up comedian said about mosh pits. That apparently, like with throwing bras and slam dancing, it was a show of apprecation to the band(s). He reckons in twenty years or less, people will start shooting one another in the crowd and then triumphantly raise their hands while screaming "I love you guys, you rock!"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Fairly big guy trampled at Nightwish? By a bunch of girls and girly men I assume?



hey it doesnt matter - all that matters is that the pit was HUGE like my penis I dont think Anold schwortsnegger could stand still in the middle of this pit..  it was that big | <-----------------------------------------> |


----------



## J-Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Six Feet Under!


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 18, 2008)

newconroer said:


> No offense, but the fact your boyfriend allowed you(you can put whatever meaning to that phrase you want..) to goto an ICP concert, or any concert where there's freaks running around bashing each other's face in, is pretty immature. Maybe it's an age thing, but I learned real fast that WOMEN and Slayer type concerts don't mix real well.
> 
> I've seen some heartbreaking things happen to females at concerts, and it put me off forever. People are just not civil anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I love what that one stand up comedian said about mosh pits. That apparently, like with throwing bras and slam dancing, it was a show of apprecation to the band(s). He reckons in twenty years or less, people will start shooting one another in the crowd and then triumphantly raise their hands while screaming "I love you guys, you rock!"



hahah...reminds me of Metalocalypse 

None taken, he told me that I was standing right next to him and a minute later I disappeared below the crowd. I could barely see him reaching his hand to me....heard him say "what the f**k...there's someone on the ground! Stop it!"...they didn't stop of course, but he got me out .  I'm more hardcore than most of the girls that go to concerts and I'm taller and stronger than most of them too probably anyways  Was my choice to go in the pit, I've been in many and came out undamaged...but the people at the ICP gig got so wild. I've never seen it so bad, and I've seen Pantera, Slayer, Metallica back when they were cool, and GWAR  

Not to mention the security guards at the Rave are the biggest bunch of jerks. I was trying to find my smashed glasses and there were about 20 of them all screaming "Concert's over, get out!!" and the concert itself was a rip off....ICP played like 6 songs and it was over...


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry but ICP suck the sweat dripping off the tip of my nut sack. You couldnt pay me to go see them, which means i wouldnt work their concert either. 

Ive seen many girls in pits and pwned but most of them where huge, wore rainbows, and had some sort of dykish haircut. *Waits for homophobe coments* 

I still love Warped Tour the most out of anything. Those are some damn decent pits.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 18, 2008)

yes I hate them with a passion but it was pretty cheap to go see them...plus I hadn't been to a gig in nearly a year...so what the hell...and boy was that a mistake...my aunt lol she's like 30 and she cranks that crap in her car...ear popping loud...nothing like listening to ICP for 2 1/2 hours driving down to Chicago *sigh* yeah I just love hearing songs about guys screwing dead bodies...and it's rap...and I hate rap...lol

haha...I think I was the only one at the In Flames concert. I started shoving some guys around and they wouldn't shove back  I'm not a huge person but I'm pretty tall (5'9") and have an athletic build. My nickname was Amazon in school


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone hear slipknots new shit?  they did redeme themselves after vol. 3 shit

sat. night i scored some free backstage passes from sevendust's tour managers mom.  my friend sean was selling candy outside off walmart and his mom walked asked if he liked metal and gave him her son's number, who's name is Yoshi. we called him up and he hooked us up with backstage passes. the pits were fun although i thought it was funny that (only in wisconsin) that if you weren't drunk in the crowd you were in the beer line, seriously the damn beer line was bigger than the crowd, also they ran out of water half way through the night but there was no shortage of booze

nonpoint and drowning pool were there as well, drowning pool played alot of their old stuff and that made me pretty happy, just because i was a huge drowning pool fan back in 01' when sinner was released, but that band kinda died for me after the unfortunate incident with their singer
nonpoint was pretty good, pretty cool dudes


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 19, 2008)

lol yep...and you're paying 6.50 for a cup of Miller Piss Lite too...why do they always sell that crap? I know, I know it's from Milwaukee and all, but it tastes like crap! Bring on Budweiser 

cool that you go backstage passes  My mom got to meet Danzig...so lucky >.<


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 19, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> lol yep...and you're paying 6.50 for a cup of Miller Piss Lite too...why do they always sell that crap? I know, I know it's from Milwaukee and all, but it tastes like crap! Bring on Budweiser
> 
> cool that you go backstage passes  My mom got to meet Danzig...so lucky >.<



ohh they had the bud except it was $8 a cup:shadedshu

tbh i think they both suck
bring on the leinie's or becks, or fosters, or mr. daniels

damn i wish my mom got to meet danzig that would have been bad-ass

but she did take me to a zz top concert when i was 10


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 19, 2008)

A lot of the UK places are sponsored by Carling so its always Carling or Carling.

same happened to me in a LoG pit, man that pit was heavy. I think i still feel the aches of that one.


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 19, 2008)

LAMB OF GOD AND METALLICA going on tour together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyone hear amon amarth's new stuff?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 19, 2008)

what wilight of the Thunder God?

didnt think it was out yet...?????


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 19, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> LAMB OF GOD AND METALLICA going on tour together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anyone hear amon amarth's new stuff?



So you end up paying tons to see Lamb of god because Metallica asks too much money. 
It happened to me two months ago or so with Iced Earth, thanks to Judas Priest the show became expensive > boycott.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 19, 2008)

LoG should be working on a new album soon as well - mega WOOT


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 19, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> what wilight of the Thunder God?
> 
> didnt think it was out yet...?????



they have the song on their my space and other places


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So you end up paying tons to see Lamb of god because Metallica asks too much money.
> It happened to me two months ago or so with Iced Earth, thanks to Judas Priest the show became expensive > boycott.



ya i told my self if its over $60 im not going, its just to much to pay for that show


----------



## Azazel (Aug 20, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> LoG should be working on a new album soon as well - mega WOOT



sweet. cant wait


----------



## Exavier (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't believe I only just saw this 

can I join?

metal in general, but favourites include/not limited to Lamb of God, In Flames, Slipknot, Soulfly, Pantera, Yngwie Malmsteen, Swift, (does SOAD's earlier stuff count?), As I Lay Dying, Every Time I Die, Arch Enemy, Children of Bodom, etc etc.

Also, though I've been to festivals and stuff, I have to say that I loved Yngwie live so much.

haha


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

> Yngwie Malmsteen


Lol that guy is stuck in the 80s man. Hes the ONLY guy i know of that can be a tad overweight and still wear leather pants and make it work. Neo-Classical shredmaster FTW


----------



## Exavier (Aug 20, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol that guy is stuck in the 80s man. Hes the ONLY guy i know of that can be a tad overweight and still wear leather pants and make it work. Neo-Classical shredmaster FTW



that's my point   it was hilarious, but also fucking awesome in terms of shredding, classical improv. solos anyone?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

The only time i hated Yngwie (which it wasnt him i hated) was the G3 in (Denver i think) where it was Vai, Satriani, and Malmsteen. Yngwies drummer was such a faggot i wanted to cock slap him on stage. Seriously, table top toms and mile high cymbals? He thought he was so cool trying to show off because he was in Malmsteens band but guess waht? NOPE nobody paid attention to him at all rofl. When you have a guitarist in front of you like him its kinda hard to get attention from the crowd.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 20, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So you end up paying tons to see Lamb of god because Metallica asks too much money.
> It happened to me two months ago or so with Iced Earth, thanks to Judas Priest the show became expensive > boycott.



man i want to see iced earth so bad since Barlow is back(hope i can get inside at my age)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 20, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> man i want to see iced earth so bad since Barlow is back(hope i can get inside at my age)



They weren't bad with Ripper either, saw them last year and it was amazing.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 20, 2008)

il add you asap Exavier


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 20, 2008)

GOJIRA/ IN FLAMES ARE COMING TO THE RAVE DEC. 10!!!!!!!!!!!! Wisconsinites will know

and gojira has a new song up!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=d3153399-6367-4718-b071-890b2092e470


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 21, 2008)

haha yeah I saw that....I think I'm going to go to the House of Blues one instead...or maybe not at all....I don't know if I wanna pay $20, gas money, and a 2 1/2 hour drive to Chicago to see In Flames play their new garbage


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 21, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> cago to see In Flames play their new garbage



agreed - yet we both have the same In Flames tattoo :/


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 22, 2008)

im not going to the Chicago show but im sure as hell going to Milwaukee!  its a shame gas is so expensive these days, we can't even take our party van to shows anymore  (except ozzfest)

but then again im going to see gojira in flames is just a special treat


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 22, 2008)

Exavier said:


> that's my point   it was hilarious, but also fucking awesome in terms of shredding, classical improv. solos anyone?



Saw him live, caught one of his picks, it was my first show:


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 22, 2008)

newconroer said:


> No offense, but the fact your boyfriend allowed you(you can put whatever meaning to that phrase you want..) to goto an ICP concert, or any concert where there's freaks running around bashing each other's face in, is pretty immature. Maybe it's an age thing, but I learned real fast that WOMEN and Slayer type concerts don't mix real well.
> 
> I've seen some heartbreaking things happen to females at concerts, and it put me off forever. People are just not civil anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I love what that one stand up comedian said about mosh pits. That apparently, like with throwing bras and slam dancing, it was a show of apprecation to the band(s). He reckons in twenty years or less, people will start shooting one another in the crowd and then triumphantly raise their hands while screaming "I love you guys, you rock!"



Please don't compare Slayer shows and ICP.

ICP is a plague to modern music.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 22, 2008)

> Please don't compare Slayer shows and ICP.
> 
> ICP is a plague to modern music.


QFMFT!!! :rockon:


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wait, Ontaku is a girl... who's into Tech AND metal?!

I'm very impressed.

Anyway, since I seen a couple pictures of people showing off picks they've caught I guess I'll show mine.








Michael Amott from Arch Enemy and Willie Adler of Lamb Of God


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 22, 2008)

Arch Enemy *thumbs up*
I would shit a chicken if I caught that pick.

Lamb of God? Eh.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 22, 2008)

LoG are a great ban, as is AE. WIN bands!


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 22, 2008)

AE yes, LoG not so much. 

Very overrated.

Lacks quality guitar work/drum work/bass work, though I am a fan of the clearness of the vocals.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 22, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> AE yes, LoG not so much.
> 
> Very overrated.
> 
> Lacks* quality guitar work/drum work/bass work*, though I am a fan of the clearness of the vocals.



That improved greatly in Sacrament though, and Ashes Of The Wake is one of my all time favourite metal albums. Just pure aggression.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 22, 2008)

Not really, haha, there are a billion jazz guys who could walk all over them. As for aggression I'll take Manowar anyday, haha!

One band, though not in my genres really, that absolutely blows me away is Between the Buried and Me.

Some of the finest composition in modern metal today.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 22, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Not really, haha, there are a billion jazz guys who could walk all over them. As for aggression I'll take Manowar anyday, haha!
> 
> One band, though not in my genres really, that absolutely blows me away is Between the Buried and Me.
> 
> Some of the finest composition in modern metal today.



each to their own


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 22, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> As for aggression I'll take Manowar anyday, haha!



That's the same aggression as in prison.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 22, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> AE yes, LoG not so much.
> 
> Very overrated.
> 
> Lacks quality guitar work/drum work/bass work, though I am a fan of the clearness of the vocals.



I disagree, it's two types of metal from two types of the world.
To say the drum work is just flat out crazy, Chris Adler is one of the best drummers to date, he also has awards to back himself up.
IMO John Campbell is the best bassist in the biz right now (aside from Rex Brown of course)
LoG's approach at music isn't blisteringly fast drums and wild guitars, they're a heavy rythmic band, I know this doesn't appeal to some people, but they didn't get to be the biggest american metal act by writing nothing but crap.

Another thing is that alot of people blindly hate LoG just because they got popular. I don't know if you're one of those people or not, but if you are give Ashes a listen.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 22, 2008)

Six Feet Under


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 22, 2008)

as the palaces burn is a wicked album, i like it a little more than ashes, and NOOB how can you say LoG lacks drum work, adler is easily one of the best drummers out their right now, i can see how you may think their guitars need work but they fit perfectly to the music

also a billion jazz guys could walk over ANY band, well that depends are they good jazz musicians or bad? because there is a VAST difference between good and bad jazz

also people who hate bands because they are popular just piss me off to no end, its stupid to do so, like a band for the music they play, not how many kids you see wearing their shirts, or how many times you hear them on the radio

one of teh best bassists alive, on par if not better than les claypool (this is an example of a good jazz musician)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dWb-aCWR8U


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 22, 2008)

anybody watch metalocalypse?

the new one is pretty good


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate people who look at certain bands because the way they dress for a show and call them "Emo".. 

LoG? Ive seen them live and listen to them here and there. Drummer isnt that great imo. And im a drummer myself. I look at technique, and how they implement licks into their songs and also if they have some of the same stuff in each song. Really hard to explain what i mean then again i also listen to bands where the drummer blows ass too so eh.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 23, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anybody watch metalocalypse?
> 
> the new one is pretty good



There are new episodes past Dethdad?


----------



## Dan2312 (Aug 23, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Metal ALL of it
Favorite band/s: Metallica, Tenacious D, Disturbed, Slipknot, Killswitch, Fear Factory, Napalm Death


----------



## theJesus (Aug 24, 2008)

Not to bash or anything, but can Tenacious D really be considered metal?  I like them too, but I just can't see how they're metal.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 24, 2008)

I should probably FINALLY join up, I suppose.

So, favorite band is Guns & Roses, however I have so many others it's hard to ever decide!


There's two parts to my musical interests:

1. From a musicians standpoint(Guitar, Drums, Piano).
2. From a listener's viewpoint.


In the former, I am open to many various things from old 1700s folk and cultural guitar diddys, to modern eastern arabic wedding music. You can find some amazing transitional phrasing in the weirdest places, that can seriously expand and propel your playing and writing.

In the latter, I am not so open minded, though not entirely close minded either. I enjoy anything from Triumph, Molley Hatchet band, Ted Nugent etc., to Stevie Ray Vaughn, Pride and Glory, King James etc.. I tend to classify myself as a classic rock/ hard rock/ general metal listener. Though at times I can enjoy music from such bands as Iced Earth, Mortification, Vengeance Rising, 88, King Cobra, Saving Grace etc.
but I primarily have a soft spot for 80s rock and glam/hair stuff - and on a good day, you'll find me illin to some Vanilla Ice  (nothing better than rollin up to a street light in your 5.0 and blasting Ice Ice Baby as you watch your friends sink down in their seats out of embarrasment.

Oh and I also vehemently continue to study guitar virtuouso's such as Paul Gilbert, Steve Vai, Greg Howe, Phil Keaggy, Vinnie Moore and Steve Morse.


Moving on, anyone know where to get 1920 or greater resolution wallpapers/pictures of rock bands?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 24, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Not to bash or anything, but can Tenacious D really be considered metal?  I like them too, but I just can't see how they're metal.



Arguing about genres isn't very metal either. Drink beer instead.
Though you are right, it's rock, big whoop.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 24, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anybody watch metalocalypse?
> 
> the new one is pretty good



which one was that? I thought the new episodes started tonight or was that last week?

and does everyone like that bit when everything is metal? lol "is letting your employees die metal?" "yes...that's metal"


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 24, 2008)

they usually post a new ep every friday

this weeks is snakes and barrels 2

you can watch them right off of adult swims website


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 24, 2008)

oohh yeah I watched that yesterday morning. I haven't seen most of season 1 so I didn't know if it was from that.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 25, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Arguing about genres isn't very metal either. Drink beer instead.
> Though you are right, it's rock, big whoop.



lol I was just curious.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 25, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Arguing about genres isn't very metal either. Drink beer instead.



Beer is for wussies and poor men. Drink liquor, it does the job faster and it'll make hair grow on your balls.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Beer is for wussies and poor men. Drink liquor, it does the job faster and it'll make hair grow on your balls.



+1

Jack Daniels,
Tequila,
Johnny Walker: Black label
Vodka (Any)
(any kinda Whisky - also good)

ftw


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 25, 2008)

> *Jack Daniels*,
> Tequila,
> Johnny Walker: Black label
> Vodka (Any)
> *(any kinda Whisky - also good)*


Lol shoulda just put those togther. Scotch FTW for me and Smirnoff Ice.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 25, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anybody watch metalocalypse?
> 
> the new one is pretty good



"I'M B-B-B-B-BACK BABY! I'M DR. ROCKSO, THE ROCK AND ROLL CLOWN! AND I *DO* COCAINE!"

I liked his new look with the smudged coke/pie/facepaint, looked a little more hellish like corpsepaint than clown paint.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 25, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Beer is for wussies and poor men. Drink liquor, it does the job faster and it'll make hair grow on your balls.



Beer is liquid bread, it's good for you. Stronger beverages are only for mobile use, ie I'm not taking a crate of beer with me when walking around somewhere (ie festivals and the likes). I prefer cheap vodka with some juice (anything that shows a picture of a fruit on the box) in it and keep a spare bottle in my pocket. Juice can be stolen everywhere and is required less and less the more you drink until you end up drinking stuff that tastes like pure vodka though you're already too wasted to taste it.
Train trips are exceptions, I can just fill a backpack with beer and drink in the train. That's usually the case when going to gigs.

Basically vodka is compact beer to me, ie what an Alienware laptop is to a geek, vodka is to me.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 25, 2008)

what was that I saw at the bar..."Beer is for men who like to spend all night in the bathroom" or something like that 

Vodka is so mean to me, a few screwdrivers or vodka and coke, and I'm gone...I can't walk or talk at all...yet I can drink a 12 pack of beer and still move, even though after 6 I'm pretty toasted. I don't drink a lot, got stomach problems..probably from the 12 cups of coffee I drink a day  or more sometimes. Beer just makes me too full too quick, and any liquor except super cold Crown Royal makes me sick.

Anybody listen to the new Metallica single? I'm mixed on it...shall see what the rest of the album sounds like


----------



## newconroer (Aug 25, 2008)

Alcohol rocks me period. Though I have to say hard liquor has more flavor options than beer, even if you get down to the nitty-gritty differences between some lagers.

I've always seen alcohol as an acquired taste; you either like it or you don't. 

But I do know that if you drink beer in the daytime, you're most likely an alcoholic 


I can tell you by the first few seconds of The Day that Never Comes, that it's more new school Metallica garbage. What really aggrivates me is that they turn it into this eight minute long epic, like some of their old instrumentals, but it's just noise noise noise. It sounds like some amateur 'metal' band trying to imitate Metallica 

James' voice just gets worse and worse, less thrash and more whining.
Kirk's lack of guitar knowledge finally caught up with him after the Black Album.
Lars' drums are so compact sounding these days it's annoying.
And well Robert Trujillo is just filling shoes, nothing exciting there.


If Metallica wants to write music a particular way, that's their perrogative. They don't owe anyone anything, but after what they offered the world for nearly a decade, it's a shame to see how they turned out.

I'm all for artists 'trying something new,' but one of the most respectable things about a band, is whether or not they can prevail through the bullshit of drugs, fame and time and continue to put out good music.

Metallica failed that test.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 25, 2008)

lol my bf said it sounded like Weird Al was singing 

It really sounds like they mixed a bunch of their crappy songs together to produce a "new" song. I don't know about this one, this is probably the "radio song", there better be some more heavy stuff on the album, but I think my hopes are too high on that one.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 25, 2008)

Ya, part of being a fan is sticking around long enough, if anything, just to be willing to listen to whatever they put out, even if time and time again it's not pleasing.

I'm like that with Megadeth. They went from great thrash, to ingenious metal/rock to iffy stuff that has some ok thoughts behind it, but just doesn't sound all that great when executed.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 25, 2008)

> But I do know that if you drink beer in the daytime, you're most likely an alcoholic


Lol so am i an alcoholic for drinking Smirnoff Ice everytime i play Wii?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 25, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Beer is for wussies and poor men. Drink liquor, it does the job faster and it'll make hair grow on your balls.


I don't drink any alcohol, it's a waste of money imo, same as illegal drugs.  And I have more than enough hair down there already lol.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 25, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Ya, part of being a fan is sticking around long enough, if anything, just to be willing to listen to whatever they put out, even if time and time again it's not pleasing.
> 
> I'm like that with Megadeth. They went from great thrash, to ingenious metal/rock to iffy stuff that has some ok thoughts behind it, but just doesn't sound all that great when executed.



yeah true, I bought St. Anger :shadedshu


----------



## russianboy (Aug 25, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I don't drink any alcohol, it's a waste of money imo, same as illegal drugs.  And I have more than enough hair down there already lol.



could always have more!

Got Metallica's S&M recently, good stuff.

Why did they have to get haircuts though?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably because the record companies told them orrrrr they conformed to society? Idk.


> I don't drink any alcohol, it's a waste of money imo, same as illegal drugs. And I have more than enough hair down there already lol.


Getting a Soda (or any other flavored drink for that matter) is a waste of money when water is free.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the reason Metallica named the single "The Day That Never Comes" was the fact they were referencing their big comeback when they play good music again.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 25, 2008)

^ouch^

I drink cider, i love the cider. but i come from a family of light weights, so yea i drink spirits then nothing else as i usually have my head in cloud 9.


Also Jack Daniels is technically a Bourbon not a whisky.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 25, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I don't drink any alcohol, it's a waste of money imo, same as illegal drugs.  And I have more than enough hair down there already lol.




Live healthy, grow old, die with 200K on your bank account which you never got to spend. Now THAT is a waste of cash.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 25, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Live healthy, grow old, die with 200K on your bank account which you never got to spend. Now THAT is a waste of cash.



In other words - live for the moment.

And i do agree with it as well. What's the point in working 9-5 if your not going to go on a bender once in a while?!


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 25, 2008)

Jack is whiskey.
http://www.jackdaniels.com/age.aspx
read the bottom.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 25, 2008)

no the way it's made - its a bourbon.

oh poo hang on i think its southern comfort is the bourbon. ah crud i know one of them is


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 25, 2008)

jack is a whiskey 
it is the most famous whiskey over here 
and its damn good with coke


----------



## theJesus (Aug 26, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Probably because the record companies told them orrrrr they conformed to society? Idk.
> Getting a Soda (or any other flavored drink for that matter) is a waste of money when water is free.


That's why I order water at restaurants if it's my money usually.  At home, I'm willing to invest in filtering my water so it's actually tolerable to me, but I'm too lazy and I don't pay for the drinks here since it's my parents' house lol.

And btw, alcohol is significantly more expensive than soda/pop from what I've seen.  You can 2-liters of name-brand pop for ~$1.

Edit:  @Dan and WhiteLotus:  Trust me, I do spend my money lol.  How could I not when I'm into computers for a hobby?  And with how many other things I mess around doing like audio production, I don't think I'll ever have a reason to stop spending.  I just would rather put the money towards buying components/gear/equipment/whatever for whatever hobby I'm focused on at the moment.  And right now I don't have a job, so I definitely can't afford to buy alcohol or anything.

That said, If I ever have a doctor tell me that I'm going to die soon, I plan to try all the mind-altering substances I can get my hands on.  Oh, and one more very important reason I forgot:  I get addicted to things _very_ easily (it runs in the family), so I'd have trouble just being a casual drinker/smoker lol.



K, back on topic now.  Nightwish is coming to Cleveland soon, and I want to go see them, but I have mixed feelings.  I prefer their old singer, Tarja Turinen (sp?) over the newer one (don't know her name).  I don't mind their new stuff, but I'd really like to see them play some of their old "classics" that most of their fans love; however, I kinda feel like having a different singer would ruin the experience.  Any opinions?

I'll probably go anyways if I can get a ride, so if I do I'll tell ya'll how the newer bitch is live.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont have a job either and i buy a 6 pack of Smirnoff Ice just for when i play Wii. 6.84 a pop here. But to me since i drink water all the time my money never goes on beverages so it dosent bother me to spend a few bucks here and there for something i think tastes good. Unlike beer.....ew


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> That said, If I ever have a doctor tell me that I'm going to die soon, I plan to try all the mind-altering substances I can get my hands on.  Oh, and one more very important reason I forgot:  I get addicted to things _very_ easily (it runs in the family), so I'd have trouble just being a casual drinker/smoker lol.



dude i give you mad props for knowing your personality and your limits, seriously dude mad props, i know far to many people that don't know their limits, and far to many with addictive personalities


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Edit:  @Dan and WhiteLotus:  Trust me, I do spend my money lol.  How could I not when I'm into computers for a hobby?



Yes, being a geek is less of a waste than having a weekend of social fun. "screw the weekend, I'm buying a new videocard"

Anyway, what if others pay for the beer? Your argument isn't valid then.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 26, 2008)

> Yes, being a geek is less of a waste than having a weekend of social fun. "screw the weekend, I'm buying a new videocard"


QFT. I get more jollies off a new PC part then drinking a substance honestly.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 26, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> QFT. I get more jollies off a new PC part then drinking a substance honestly.



I rest my case...


----------



## theJesus (Aug 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Anyway, what if others pay for the beer? Your argument isn't valid then.


My friends and I are capable of enjoying ourselves without drinking.  Not saying that any of you aren't, just that we prefer not to drink.  And buying a new video-card or other component isn't neglecting the weekend if you take it to a LAN-party and brag about your enlarged e-penis


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 26, 2008)

Know what band f'ing rocks? Arch Enemy. I love them and I want to see them live again.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> My friends and I are capable of enjoying ourselves without drinking.  Not saying that any of you aren't, just that we prefer not to drink.  And buying a new video-card or other component isn't neglecting the weekend if you take it to a LAN-party and brag about your enlarged e-penis



Last time I was at a LAN party, like two years ago, we were all drunk. I recall buying several liters of ice and eating it with a guy while everyone else got pizza. I also recall playing some games.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, I kinda had a feeling somebody would say something about drinking _at_ a LAN party.  I don't really like going to them when people don't actually end up playing games though.  It's like . . . OK, thanks for wasting my time and making me lug a 50-pound computer to your house for no reason.  Seriously, why bring a computer if nobody ends up playing any games?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 26, 2008)

I drink at every lan party, it's half the fun.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Aug 26, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I drink at every lan party, i*t's half the fun.*



True that.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol, I kinda had a feeling somebody would say something about drinking _at_ a LAN party.  I don't really like going to them when people don't actually end up playing games though.  It's like . . . OK, thanks for wasting my time and making me lug a 50-pound computer to your house for no reason.  Seriously, why bring a computer if nobody ends up playing any games?



It's the same as a festival when you look at it that way. At the end you figure you could have not taken anything with you. ie half the nights you sleep in the grass outside, so why bring a tent? You change clothes once in 5 days or hardly wear any clothes, everything you eat/drink is bought/stolen there and you don't go to any of the bands. In short, you don't use the stuff you take with you and you don't do what you come for.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> My friends and I are capable of enjoying ourselves without drinking.  Not saying that any of you aren't, just that we prefer not to drink.  And buying a new video-card or other component isn't neglecting the weekend if you take it to a LAN-party and brag about your enlarged e-penis



Lol now you sound like your excusing it.

As much as I'm into computing, it will never come first or even be a hobby, and I'm so glad I was into Rock, Cars and my future wife when I was younger, because I couldn't fukkin stand geek culture.

The difference between acceptable geek, and life long disturbed geek is that the former grows up after high school, the latter stays at home for far too long, wether that's physically or just mentally in their head.



And I do think people who drink beer in the afternoon are most likely alcholocs; just going by observation here  It's more comedic than anything, though a bit sad too.



Anyways, back on to music. Flotsam and Jetsam > Metallica.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 26, 2008)

New Slipknot album is truly shit. Absolute bollocks.


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 26, 2008)

i agree and im one of the few members that likes slipknot

now i can say everything after Iowa is crap


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 26, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i agree and im one of the few members that likes slipknot
> 
> now i can say everything after Iowa is crap



I'm ashamed i actually went out and wasted a tenner on it


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 26, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm ashamed i actually went out and wasted a tenner on it



i dl it, and i regret wasting my bandwidth for the 10 min it took:shadedshu


----------



## From_Nowhere (Aug 27, 2008)

I just bought Slipknot's new album... hopefully it isn't like Vol. 3 

...Psychosocial is the only good song I've heard from it so far.


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 27, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> I just bought Slipknot's new album... hopefully it isn't like Vol. 3
> 
> ...Psychosocial is the only good song I've heard from it so far.



ya it doesn't get better sadly


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

go to www.metallica.com and listen some of the deathmagnetic samples some sound very thrash but the single sounds like shit


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 27, 2008)

Man, that single had me madly in anger with them. It's like they said fuck it all with no regrets. It'll take everything I have to flush it out of my head.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Man, that single had me madly in anger with them. It's like they said fuck it all with no regrets. It'll take everything I have to flush it out of my head.


xD


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought someone would like that.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't seen them in concert for a long time, do they even play any of their stuff before the black album?  With the way they sound lol I don't think they probably could anymore 

I heard My Apocalypse and it's not too bad...but err idk if I'm going to wind up buying this yet.

The samples wtf a whole 15 seconds...nice


----------



## intel igent (Aug 29, 2008)

thought's on the new AC/DC?

sound's like classic AC/DC to me! i luv


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 29, 2008)

Do we have any drummers on these forums? Id like to chat it up with one.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 7, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Know what band f'ing rocks? Arch Enemy. I love them and I want to see them live again.



+1


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Do we have any drummers on these forums? Id like to chat it up with one.



I used to be the drummer for my band project but I do vocals now


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone know of some good funeral doom bands? I just got into a few funeral doom bands and I really like it. I got some Shape of Despair but I don't know of many more.


----------



## Bow (Sep 27, 2008)

intel igent said:


> thought's on the new AC/DC?
> 
> sound's like classic AC/DC to me! i luv



I am going to the Madison Square Garden show on November 13th!!!!!

Best F*cking Rock & Roll band ever


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know of some good funeral doom bands? I just got into a few funeral doom bands and I really like it. I got some Shape of Despair but I don't know of many more.


I don't have access to my raid array, or else I'd start browsing to refresh my memory.  However, these attachments should help some 

I really like Evoken, Esoteric, Mourning Beloveth, My Dying Bride, Swallow the Sun, Catacombs, Mournful Congregation, Thergothon, and Nortt (in no particular order).

I went through those lists to see which ones I recognized and liked.


----------



## quasar923 (Sep 27, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: Hardcore/ Metalcore/ Screamo
Favorite band/s: The Devil Wears Prada, Emmure, Haste The Day, Bring Me The Horizon, And Then There Were None, Oh, Sleeper, Heavy Heavy Low Low, Norma Jean, Misery Signals, As I Lay Dying, August Burns Red, Destroy The Runner, War From A Harlots Mouth, Suicide Silence, Despised Icon, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Acacia Strain, Animosity, At Daggers Drawn, At The Throne Of Judgment, Attack Attack, Bury Your Dead, Dead To Fall, Drop Dead Gorgeous, Evergreen Terrace, From A Second Story Window, From Autumn To Ashes, From First To Last, Gwen Stacy, He Is Legend, I Killed The Prom Queen, Inhale Exhale, Into The Moat, It Dies Today, Liferuiner, Ligeia, Light This City, The Line Dance Massacre, Mychildren Mybride, Oceana, Parkway Drive, Poison The Well, The Red Chord, Remembering Never, See You Next Tuesday, Shot Down Sun, Through The Eyes Of The Dead, Throwdown, Underminded, Underoath, Unearth, Whitechapel, Winter Solstice, With Blood Comes Cleansing, With Broken Wings, With Honor.


All of these bands are AMAZING, Listen to them!!!  They are insanely Br00tal.  sick breakdowns, sick leads, everything, intense.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Update me:

Favorite Genre/s: Melodic Death, Progressive, Death, Funeral Doom, Metalcore
Favorite Band/s: In Flames, Sculptured, Shape of Despair, Children of Bodom, Between The Buried and Me, Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

you're taking Opeth off your list!?

heyyy, how come I never got added to the list?


----------



## olithereal (Sep 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know of some good funeral doom bands? I just got into a few funeral doom bands and I really like it. I got some Shape of Despair but I don't know of many more.



Swallow the Sun is porbably my favorite Doom band, you might want to check Mourning Dawn if you can find some, they are not well known. Woods of Ypres are decent as well, theJesus pretty much shown the best bands


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

theJesus said:


> you're taking Opeth off your list!?
> 
> heyyy, how come I never got added to the list?



I never listen to them anymore.. Got kinda boring


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

Opeth got boring? 

Do you have any CD's that you don't want anymore since they're boring?  I'll take 'em off your hands


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Opeth got boring?
> 
> Do you have any CD's that you don't want anymore since they're boring?  I'll take 'em off your hands



I can send you the link


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

Link to DL?  No thanks, I'm sure my sources are better 

edit: yup, they are


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 28, 2008)

to all those who care

gojira's new album kicks ass


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> to all those who care
> 
> gojira's new album kicks ass



I care, what's it called so I can find it at demonoi... the local music store... yeah, that's right! The local music store!


----------



## olithereal (Sep 28, 2008)

And all that remains new album sucks ass imo lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 28, 2008)

the way of all flesh
oroborus is one of my fav songs on the new album


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 28, 2008)

olithereal said:


> And all that remains new album sucks ass imo lol



That's because it's an All That Remains album.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 28, 2008)

i will say this
i don't like all that remains

but damn they impressed me with their live show, they took pretty good control of the crowd, and they sounded awesome, now i would never pay to just see them but if they are with another band i like i'll go check em out


----------



## olithereal (Sep 29, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i will say this
> i don't like all that remains
> 
> but damn they impressed me with their live show, they took pretty good control of the crowd, and they sounded awesome, now i would never pay to just see them but if they are with another band i like i'll go check em out



true, they do make great shows though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

the band im in arent exactly metal but we cover many styles of music.

I should try get a recording of a rehersal of a Lionel Ritchie cover: Easy Like Sunday Morning - Me on Drums - its hilarious.

weve been discussing if we should run a few songs where we all change & play each others intruments - since most of us play some drums, guitar & bass.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just seen the cover for the next revolver and I about shit my pants because it looks like it might be worth reading this month (YES MY SUBSRIPTION IS FINALLY GOING TO PAY OFF!)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got Arturus, listening to Kinetic, pretty bad ass so far.


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 9, 2008)

Heya guys could any of you suggest a good band to listen to, but the genres are power metal, symphonic metal, goth and viking metal.

Been listening to Manowar, Hammerfall, Nightwish, Elvenking, Amon amarth, Kamelot

Could you give me other cool bands, btw what are your thoughs on these bands:

Axenstar
Excalion
3 Inches of Blood

Mostly I like bands of the sort with lively drum play  (I'm a drummer ofc, double peds ftw)


----------



## theJesus (Oct 9, 2008)

Saw 3 Inches of Blood live, but never really listened to 'em.  They were pretty good though iirc.

I'm listening to Battlelore right now, I think you'd like them.  Also:

Bride Adorned
Candlemass
Dragonlord
Eluveitie
Leaves' Eyes
Macbeth
Mirrorthrone
Soulgrind
Tarja Turunen (ex-nightwish singer)
Thyrfing
Tristitia
Turisas
Tyr
Visions of Atlantis
Wintermoon

That's just from what's on my hdd at the moment.  Whenever I get my storage array back up I'll list more.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't listen to much speed metal but I just got a few Dark Tranquility albums and they are really good. I'm surprised I never listened to them until today..


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 9, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Saw 3 Inches of Blood live, but never really listened to 'em.  They were pretty good though iirc.
> 
> I'm listening to Battlelore right now, I think you'd like them.  Also:
> 
> ...





ShadowFold said:


> I don't listen to much speed metal but I just got a few Dark Tranquility albums and they are really good. I'm surprised I never listened to them until today..



Ahh thanks metal brothers! Imma look at those bands, listen to em on you tube b4 going out for the actual album itself  rockhard!!


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 9, 2008)

So far Battlelore is the one for me, thanks still watching vids from what u suggested!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2008)

If you like prog at all check out Sculptured. I have uploaded Embodiment to my youtube channel. Its my favorite song.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta3kh93jUq8


----------



## FooArm (Oct 9, 2008)

i am not really in to metal but rock yes some metal yes but cant go hours and hours of metal 


----------------
Now playing: Jonah 33 - Burning Clean
via FoxyTunes


----------



## theJesus (Oct 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't listen to much speed metal but I just got a few Dark Tranquility albums and they are really good. I'm surprised I never listened to them until today..


Which albums did you get?  iirc, Character wasn't that good, but I liked another one that I can't remember the name of


psyko12 said:


> Ahh thanks metal brothers! Imma look at those bands, listen to em on you tube b4 going out for the actual album itself  rockhard!!


No problem man, that's what we're here for


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2008)

I got Character and Fiction. They had some of the older ones but I think I am gonna dl those. I really like Character tho. I still have yet to open fiction tho, too busy listening to the Arcturus ones I got too!


----------



## theJesus (Oct 9, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> So far Battlelore is the one for me, thanks still watching vids from what u suggested!!!


I love Battlelore; iirc, all their music and lyrics are about Middle-Earth.


ShadowFold said:


> I got Character and Fiction. They had some of the older ones but I think I am gonna dl those. I really like Character tho. I still have yet to open fiction tho, too busy listening to the Arcturus ones I got too!


I don't think I've heard Fiction, but I was kinda harsh towards Character just cuz I remember liking the older stuff better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like fiction.. Damn these guys are almost as good as In Flames.. I'm a sucker for pianos and the vocals are amazing!


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 9, 2008)

look up the history of in flames and DT, something may surprise you...

also i think DT is better


----------



## Ongaku (Oct 14, 2008)

DT is alot better now  I started listening to them along with In Flames years ago, I just love Mikael's abstract harsh voice, very intense on Audiosurf 

Fiction came out a few years ago and it pwns, the video for Terminus (Where Death is Most Alive) is cool, it's not official, but DT likes it alot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZCjn1IHuvI

Character and Haven are my favourites, Projector can burn in the fiery pits of hell, that man should never sing clean EVER again 

lol is it just me or do you think he looks like the singer from Nickelback?












scary...ugh Nickelback


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 22, 2008)

Lets resurrect this bad boy!

Last night I went and saw Opeth in Bristol Carling academy - was very good! The vocals were a bit weak although the grapevine told me that Mikael Åkerfeldt voice went the night before 

Also the support band, Cynic, were friggin awesome! I went and got the newest album but anyone recommend some others?!

PS

I actually met and spoke to Mikael Åkerfeldt and Fredrik Åkesson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 22, 2008)

SWEET DUDE THATS AWESOME
i've never been able to meet opeth, one of these days...
but im going to see mudvayne in a few days, then in flames, gojira, and all that remains 5 days after mudvaye
should be a fun week


----------



## The Metal Gamer (Nov 22, 2008)

Favorite genre/s: metal and classic rock
Favorite band/s: Avenged Sevenfold, As I Lay Dying, Black Sabbath, Bullet For My Valentine, Children Of Bodom, Dio, Disturbed, Haste The Day, Killswitch Engag, Metallica, Slayer, Slipknot, System Of A Down, and The King Must Die


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2008)

check out this band http://www.myspace.com/daath - their like Progressive/technical - death metal


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

Saw 'em live, they're not bad.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 26, 2008)

sweet Daath is awesome...love that one song "festival mass soulform"

I've been listening to Eternal Tears of Sorrow and Verjnuarmu. EToS reminds me of Kalmah  a little bit on the lighter side though. The singer has a great clean voice...it's real beautiful. Good guitars, Antti Kokko was their guitarist for a year, you can deffinatley tell which one of their albums he was on 

Verjnuarmu...well they are like progressive melodic death metal..and it's all in Savo dialect Finnish...it's kinda catchy lol but weird at the same time. I got their song Kurjuuvven Valssi in my head...think it means Waltz of Misery or something...but it's so damn catchy lol


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't heard of Verjnuarmu before, but I think I'll have to give 'em a go when I get a chance.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 28, 2008)

they are different, that's all I can tell ya lol. 

ya like Gloomy Grim, Jesus? Friend lent me their new album, it's not too bad


----------



## theJesus (Nov 29, 2008)

Haven't heard Gloomy Grim


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.gloomy-grim.info/

give em a look, they're pretty sweet


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Just went and checked them out; they're pretty sweet.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 2, 2008)

All sorts of metal... anything but that emo-ish crap...

Metallica, Megadeth, In Flames, Trivium, Cradle of Filth, Motograter, Mushroom Head, Opeth, Chevelle, Slayer, Slipknot, Chimera... man I can list like 300 bands I listen too, lol... I'll stop at that


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 2, 2008)

What happened to Azazel? He hasn't been on in forever.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What happened to Azazel? He hasn't been on in forever.



I killed him & ate his liver.......


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Uhm guys/gals, which Rammstein album would you recommend, I've already got Rosenrot and enjoying it, but which album of them are cool from this list.

# Herzeleid (1995)
# Sehnsucht (1997)
# Mutter (2001)
# Reise, Reise (2004)

Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't like them honestly. I don't know why they get a lot of attention.. But then again really bad crap gets a lot of attention..


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 7, 2008)

Sehnsucht for sure
Herzeleid had some good stuff on it
mutter would be the 3rd choice and then Reise, Reise


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies  I like the beats they make, and since my aunt is german, I understand some of the words  Lol.

EDIT: Could you give some more industrial metal bands out there?

NIN, Manson? Other cool bands pls. 

Right now I'm stuck with Yngwie's crying guitars on my mp3 player lol. Although I never get tired of em, but still want a change of pace


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

. . . And Oceans (elipsis is part of the name).  A.M.G.O.D. is the album I recommend first from them, cuz anything before that isn't industrial.

Terminal Choice, Tumor, Eisbrecher, Scorngrain, Bile, The Berzerker, Zyklon

I could list more, but it really depends on your how much "metal" vs how much "industrial" you like in the mix.  I personally like both equally well, but I've been listening to "industrial" lately, regardless of whether there's "metal" in it or not.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Gonna give that a try and Berzerker too. Ty


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

Good pick   Berzerker is insane   All their stuff is good, but I say try to start with their first album (self-titled).  "Burnt" and "Massacre" are two of my favorite songs off that album.  Massacre is like a machine-gun to your head


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Good pick   Berzerker is insane   All their stuff is good, but I say try to start with their first album (self-titled).  "Burnt" and "Massacre" are two of my favorite songs off that album.  Massacre is like a machine-gun to your head



Whoooo what a rush!! Berzerker's Massacre is truly like a machine gun! rofl!! Yeah!!!  me likey


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

Hehe, I'm glad you like 'em


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2008)

R.I.P. Dimebag Darrell 
You will forever be missed


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy crap I forgot all about the anniversary of his death  I was going to post a tribute thread for him.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Holy crap I forgot all about the anniversary of his death  I was going to post a tribute thread for him.



Do it! He was truly amazing! I remember what i was doing that day when i found out too...
I was in science class my freshman year of high school


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 8, 2008)

Link
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78302

I remember that day too. My best friend cried... the only time I've ever seen one of my friends cry (other than the time the same guy hot his hand shut in a drunk of a car)

Don't let that link die right away either guys.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems that the guy who have started this thread got killed,Can I still join the club?


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 8, 2008)

Hardware Punisher said:


> It seems that the guy who have started this thread got killed,Can I still join the club?



*No*



















jk
sure you can


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 8, 2008)

DMM you cruel guy. Anyone can join all we ask is you have an interest metal. We not rely on member boards, just join the chat. 

Just wipe your feet before you enter, no dirty shoes. Carpet is new.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 8, 2008)

OK thanks for the info,don't worry my shoes are clean


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 9, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Just wipe your feet before you enter, no dirty shoes. Carpet is new.



It really doesn't matter. The puke spots and blood stains from Azazel's death aren't going to wash out anyway.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm yeah I wonder, where is Azazel? Welcome to the club H.Punisher....


----------



## olithereal (Dec 9, 2008)

Any of you guys listen to Archons? It's not a really well known band. They are really good IMO, check them out. http://www.myspace.com/archons


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 10, 2008)

all that remains bailed on the gojira/in flames show tomorrow in Milwaukee
and it sucks
because i was pumped to see 3 great live bands
archons not to shabby


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 10, 2008)

My friend said his friend said that In Flames said they know their current shit sucks and that their next album is gonna be better. This is at the concert he went too.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> all that remains bailed on the gojira/in flames show tomorrow in Milwaukee
> and it sucks
> because i was pumped to see 3 great live bands
> archons not to shabby



It's alright, their new stuff is kinda Linkin Park-ish I think.


----------



## Ongaku (Dec 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My friend said his friend said that In Flames said they know their current shit sucks and that their next album is gonna be better. This is at the concert he went too.



they shoulda known that when they were recording it in the studio  I don't know what possessed Anders to cry like a little baby in every song.

how was that concert last night muffin, did you go?


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 11, 2008)

IT WAS INCREDIBLE
i didn't really care about 36 crazy tits
most of their crowd was 12 yr olds (who were up front, but realized the mistake once gojira took the stage)
gojira was every bit of awesome that i thought they would be, every one of their songs just sounded fantastic, they had a GREAT sound guy that night, and the crowd was much more intense than it was for in flames, also they really got into their music
where as in flames sounded fantastic, but they had NO stage presence, nothing, they just stood there, anders moved every now and then but other than that nothing
picked up a few picks from the night
and i met my goal of meeting gojira (ran into them in the restroom)
snuck a trusty flask in, among other things
had fruit cups on the way back (peaches and Manderine oranges ftw, seriously best thing to eat after a concert)
it was a good night, gojira ended with to sirius, my neck is sore, my back hurts, and i have bruises every where
it was a successful night
btw in flames said they were not coming back to America for a long time, not sure if they 


oh yeah and the video for vacuity is out, go watch it 

and one band for your consideration (if you don't like them i understand)
http://video.google.com/videosearch...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=8&ct=title#

-this is more likable
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I16RnDOUWec&feature=related
-this is my favorite one by them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0A3QXVs7DU&feature=related

btw i usually hate bands like this


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My friend said his friend said that In Flames said they know their current shit sucks and that their next album is gonna be better. This is at the concert he went too.



Really? i hope to god they put this album to bed really quickly



Ongaku said:


> they shoulda known that when they were recording it in the studio  I don't know what possessed Anders to cry like a little baby in every song.



lol 



das müffin mann said:


> IT WAS INCREDIBLE
> i didn't really care about 36 crazy tits
> most of their crowd was 12 yr olds (who were up front, but realized the mistake once gojira took the stage)
> gojira was every bit of awesome that i thought they would be, every one of their songs just sounded fantastic, they had a GREAT sound guy that night, and the crowd was much more intense than it was for in flames, also they really got into their music
> ...




I went to Pendulum gig last sunday, it was freaking awesome. Not metal, but still well worth it.


----------



## Azazel (Dec 12, 2008)

i here....il update it soon. 

wow...thats allot of updating...


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 12, 2008)

Pendulum is the shit
i will be going to see the crystal method in a few weeks


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 12, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> IT WAS INCREDIBLE
> i didn't really care about 36 crazy tits
> most of their crowd was 12 yr olds (who were up front, but realized the mistake once gojira took the stage)
> gojira was every bit of awesome that i thought they would be, every one of their songs just sounded fantastic, they had a GREAT sound guy that night, and the crowd was much more intense than it was for in flames, also they really got into their music
> ...



Dude, Gojira is the shit, I don't like their studio stuff so much, but their live show is fucking incredible.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

nice avvy Ozzman! 

dimebag performing "domination" moscow '91?


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 12, 2008)

holy shit intels back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what have you been up to all this time


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

chillin' like a villain in exile


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice avvy Ozzman!
> 
> dimebag performing "domination" moscow '91?



Sure is 

Nothing bad happened to you did it? Last I knew you were talking about having to go to court and then you disappeared for a few months.


----------



## Ongaku (Dec 13, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> IT WAS INCREDIBLE
> 
> where as in flames sounded fantastic, but they had NO stage presence, nothing,



wow are they getting old or something? They probably think it's cool now just to stand their lifeless  2 years ago Anders was jumping around and really getting into the music. 

Did they play a bunch of their new crap? :shadedshu They only played one older song at the one I went to...and sadly it was "Pinball Map"..I was really hoping for "The Jester Race" or something badass.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 13, 2008)

Update meh

ShadowFold

Favorite genre/s: Melodic Death, MetalCore, Progressive
Favorite band/s: Between the Buried and Me, Opeth, Children of Bodom, Blood Stain Child, In Flames, Dark Tranquility, Arcturus, Agalloch, Sculptured


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Dec 13, 2008)

Opeth is an excellent live show! Perfect tones, execution, and loads of energy... along with some good laughs! The band is full of some great guys and great musicians.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, HAVE to reply in hea! Fav genre; heavy, heavy, and uh, oh heavier!
Fav bands; Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth, Souldrainer, Fear Factory, Drudkh, Rammstein and on... :rockon:


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 14, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Opeth is an excellent live show! Perfect tones, execution, and loads of energy... along with some good laughs! The band is full of some great guys and great musicians.



Ah yes Opeth. I friggin love Opeth! The way they blend styles is great. I sang an Opeth song, "Death Whispered A Lullaby," to my youngest son when he was born


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 14, 2008)

Opeth are sweet live - just so funny. The way the entertain the crowd is awesome

They were supported by a band called Cynic - any of you guys heard of them? They're pretty sweet.


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 14, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> wow are they getting old or something? They probably think it's cool now just to stand their lifeless  2 years ago Anders was jumping around and really getting into the music.
> 
> Did they play a bunch of their new crap? :shadedshu They only played one older song at the one I went to...and sadly it was "Pinball Map"..I was really hoping for "The Jester Race" or something badass.



they actually played nothing new
all old, played alot off of colony


----------



## Ongaku (Dec 14, 2008)

sweet  At the time, their new stuff was Come Clarity when I saw them, but that was a good album. I still wanted to hear old stuff though...they played too many songs from STYE :shadedshu only song I liked off that album was My Sweet Shadow and they did play that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2008)

Hardware_Mark1 said:


> Ah yes Opeth. I friggin love Opeth! The way they blend styles is great. I sang an Opeth song, "Death Whispered A Lullaby," to my youngest son when he was born



Im gonna lug an amp & guitar down to the hospital & play 'Demon Of The Fall' as my first child is born.....



In the same op theater of course.....

then maybe break into some Windowpayne or Heir Apparent


----------



## olithereal (Dec 18, 2008)

Add me please
*Favorite genre/s: Death metal, Tech Death, Melodic Death Metal/Gothunberg, Black Metal, Progressive Metal
Favorite band/s:*Mors Principium Est, Behemoth, Gorgoroth, Mayhem, Neuraxis, In Flames, Negrophagist, Quo Vadis, Becoming the Archetype, Skyfire, Disarmonia Mundi, Melechesh, Archons, Swallow the Sun, Dark Tranquillity, Children of Bodom, Antestor, Opeth


----------



## theJesus (Dec 18, 2008)

'bout time you came over to the club, I keep seeing you post awesome songs that you're listening to   welcome to the club


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 18, 2008)

if you guys have any decent taste in music you will check this out
http://www.wimp.com/japanesemetal/


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 19, 2008)

if anyone has never seen this kid before well then watch this
http://www.wimp.com/ozzykid/


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> if you guys have any decent taste in music you will check this out
> http://www.wimp.com/japanesemetal/





das müffin mann said:


> if anyone has never seen this kid before well then watch this
> http://www.wimp.com/ozzykid/


----------



## olithereal (Dec 21, 2008)

theJesus said:


> 'bout time you came over to the club, I keep seeing you post awesome songs that you're listening to   welcome to the club



Haha, thanks!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, does Christian Metal count?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey, does Christian Metal count?



You mean like As I Lay Dying?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> You mean like As I Lay Dying?



Yeah.
The Devil Wears Prada, Demon Hunter, Gwen Stacy, Underneath the Gun, Underoath, I can name so many, but yeah.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you guys heard the new Impending Doom? I think it's fucking awesome. They changed their vocal styles a lot, it is a lot more Death metal'ish than their older stuff. They only thing that still draws them a bit onto the core side is the breakdowns. Aside from that it's pretty much pure death metal and it's great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPt5jkuieTo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH0XMjiN95Q&feature=related

The album is comming out on the second of april I think and I'll be getting it!

If you never heard them that's how they sounded on their first album; Nailed. Dead. Risen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb68WxGRIaQ

Of and they are a Chrisitan band.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 26, 2009)

hey guys, glad this is still going sorry have not updated it in a long time
uni is a bitch

il remove the members bit, this a free discussion for everyone no need for it.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 26, 2009)

sing me in. Metallica is my favorite group


----------



## Ongaku (Mar 26, 2009)

welcome! 

haha, I thought this club died out for a second...

Anyone like Moonsorrow? Friend introduced me to it....pretty weird stuff...folk/pagan metal  epic songs...some over 10 minutes long...all sung in Finnish which is sooo wicked


----------



## crtecha (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude I wanna join.  I listen to mainly satanic death metal and ya know the good stuff!!!


Aeon ftw!!!


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 26, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Dude I wanna join.  I listen to mainly satanic death metal and ya know the good stuff!!!
> 
> 
> Aeon ftw!!!



 They rock! and welcome


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 26, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah.
> The Devil Wears Prada, Demon Hunter, Gwen Stacy, Underneath the Gun, Underoath, I can name so many, but yeah.



I saw Underoath @ the Mayham Tour and they were pretty fukin good!  They would preach a little but didn't banter the non believers.  In May i'm going with some friends to see Slipknot...again


----------



## crtecha (Mar 26, 2009)

awe dude listen to their first two albums acts of depression and cries from the past.  They used to be pretty metal songs were like 8 minutes and up.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 26, 2009)

its a free discussion now, no need to join anymore hehe


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 26, 2009)

So, you guys heard Lamb Of God's new piece of crap?
I hated it.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 26, 2009)

Nightwish


----------



## G@dn!q (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF! How in the hell did i miss this thread! I think i'm blind!  
After Forever, Mushroomed, Amorphis, Nightwish, Mudvayne, 3 Inches of Blood, and so on, and so on...


----------



## olithereal (Mar 28, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> So, you guys heard Lamb Of God's new piece of crap?
> I hated it.



I thought it was pretty damn good. :\

Gonna see them the 17th of april along with As I Lay Dying, Children of Bodom, God Forbid and Municipal Waste 



Ongaku said:


> welcome!
> 
> haha, I thought this club died out for a second...
> 
> Anyone like Moonsorrow? Friend introduced me to it....pretty weird stuff...folk/pagan metal  epic songs...some over 10 minutes long...all sung in Finnish which is sooo wicked



Fuck yeah! Moonsorrow is great, really unique sound and is fucking epic! Love them


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 29, 2009)

lamb of gods new stuff was very disappointing to me, it didn't have the impact or the progression that you noticed going from places to ashes and then to sacrament, wrath just sounded like b sides off of sacrament, nothing really stood out 


has anyone seen the lineup for mayhem this year?  its pretty badass, i suppose it will suffice until ozzfest comes back
shitty that the closest venue will be in Illinois again, Illinois crowds suck, lack of booze, crowd involvement, its just lame


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sure some of my music is Metal  so I'm in the club.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 29, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> So, you guys heard Lamb Of God's new piece of crap?
> I hated it.



kidding me? Talking about the whole album or just one song?


Plus i have been listening to the beginnings of metal... Black Sabbath.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 29, 2009)

did anyone listened to the last disk of the foo fighters, i want to know if its good before getting it


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> did anyone listened to the last disk of the foo fighters, i want to know if its good before getting it



Yeah it is good. I've got all their albums.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 29, 2009)

das müffin mann said:


> has anyone seen the lineup for mayhem this year?  its pretty badass, i suppose it will suffice until ozzfest comes back
> shitty that the closest venue will be in Illinois again, Illinois crowds suck, lack of booze, crowd involvement, its just lame



Fuck me. The closest they come to Ottawa is Toronto, which is 6h from here. God damnit. The linup is pretty good too. I hope I will have my licenses by then so maybe I can drive there.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 14, 2009)

Just ordered a pair of tickets for Opeth and Enslaved on the 3rd of May !!! 
Gonna be sick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Just ordered a pair of tickets for Opeth and Enslaved on the 3rd of May !!!
> Gonna be sick.









cant wait to seem them live again.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 16, 2009)

OOH OOH! I'm a metal head! I also listen to classic rock.

Metal bands I listen to-
Megadeth (LOTS of Megadeth)
Pantera
Black Label Society
Iron Maiden
Zakk Wylde
Van Halen
Metallica (I like their songs, but hate them. Except maybe James.)
Occasionally Slayer and Anthrax

I don't listen to any nu-metal, death or black metal, or Dragonforce. Yes, Studioforce gets their own category because I hate them so much and because of how terrible they are. I do not wish to argue with you if you like them though, I am only here for friendly discussion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

Ive gone really Symphonic/Melodic/Pregressive/Power/Visual Kei metalish recently :<


----------



## crtecha (Apr 17, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Fuck me. The closest they come to Ottawa is Toronto, which is 6h from here. God damnit. The linup is pretty good too. I hope I will have my licenses by then so maybe I can drive there.





Dude you guys have some sick metal coming from Canada.

Despised Icon
Beneath the Massacre
Ion Dissonace

Primo stuff


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been listening to a lot of black metal lately. I'm more of a metalcore/melodeath guy tho.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 18, 2009)

Death/Melodic Death, Black and Doom metal is where it's all at!!


----------



## Reventon (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow no one listens to metal like me. I didn't assume everyone would listen to death/black/metalcore metal.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 18, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Wow no one listens to metal like me. I didn't assume everyone would listen to death/black/metalcore metal.



I do listen to all the classic bands such as old Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Pantera quite often..in fact I'm wearing a Pantera hoodie right now, and I got my ticket for a Metallica show in october 2009, received it yesterday 

But ya, I just really like the brutality of Death metal, the atmosphere and melancholy of doom metal, the sweet melodies of Melodic Death Metal, etc.  To each his own


----------



## Reventon (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh well Megadeth is still the best


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got old Dimmu Bogir and Satyricon playing.. Can't believe I've just now started listening to a lot of black metal..
Mother North by Satyricon is one of the best songs I've ever heard.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've got old Dimmu Bogir and Satyricon playing.. Can't believe I've just now started listening to a lot of black metal..
> Mother North by Satyricon is one of the best songs I've ever heard.



It is THE best Black Metal song ever, IMO. It's just a fantastic song.

Look up the album "Solar Soul" by Samael, it's fantastic. Also, The Forsaken by Antestor if you don't care that they are Christian, + Hellhammer is playing the drums on this album, it's great. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohb2KVrFHU0

Myself I have been listening to a lot of Black Metal and Doom metal lately..


----------



## GTX (Apr 19, 2009)

Children of Bodom


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been listening to alot of Symphonic, melodic death, and industrial metal lately. I just have been in the mood for some metal with an orchestra and pianos.
Really brings a smile to my face and gets me motivated for the day. But still have time for the all original death, black, folk, and progressive metal though 
Metal never gets old! Metal will live on forever!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Reventon said:


> OOH OOH! I'm a metal head! I also listen to classic rock.
> 
> Metal bands I listen to-
> Megadeth (LOTS of Megadeth)
> ...





Reventon said:


> Wow no one listens to metal like me. I didn't assume everyone would listen to death/black/metalcore metal.


Seen Megadeth, Black Label, Iron Maiden.

Seen Dragonforce at Wacken some years ago, horrible crap it was.



A Cheese Danish said:


> I just have been in the mood for some metal with an orchestra and pianos.



If you want an actual Orchestra get the Rage live at Wacken 2007 DVD. Amazing performance. It's one of those live shows you can watch over and over again. (and yes, I was there when it was recorded) Or just get the speak of the dead album, same songs.


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 22, 2009)

I grew up on old school metal  My tastes have just evolved into death and black metal. I grew up listening to Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Pantera  Still listen to them every once in awhile...but Metallica *sigh*....it's hard for me to listen to any of their stuff now...:shadedshu 

and yes Dragonforce is a pile of steaming crap....I've never heard something so horrible...damn 80s hair metal crap.....wth


----------



## crtecha (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been listening to more grind lately....dont know why.

ivebeenshot
cattle decapitation
asterisk
#12
ed gein


ya know shit like that..


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been listening to nothing but Catamenia  Melodic Black Metal ftw 

the only thing I don't like is the album I'm listening to right now (Location-COLD) a few songs have clean vocals and he sounds EXACTLY like the guy from Nickelback...where's a puke smiley when you need one


----------



## Reventon (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think this is the club for me. Too much new music here.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 22, 2009)

i've been listening to a lot of snoop dogg, sublime, and cynic lately


----------



## olithereal (Apr 22, 2009)

Ongaku said:


> I've been listening to nothing but Catamenia  Melodic Black Metal ftw
> 
> the only thing I don't like is the album I'm listening to right now (Location-COLD) a few songs have clean vocals and he sounds EXACTLY like the guy from Nickelback...where's a puke smiley when you need one



You'll probably like Windir and Cor Scorpii, if you don't know em already 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS6r2iW1m1c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=494xjMW2SiU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iYAgHLddvM

\m/ Black metal


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 24, 2009)

oh noes I haven't and ohhh!  Good stuff   Thankies much, more music to scare the stupid neighbours that crank ICP at midnight every night 

god how I hate ICP....my damn aunt listens to them all the time...and tells her son to shut his ears when she listens to it...wtf is that shit...such a hypocrite


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Ongaku said:


> oh noes I haven't and ohhh!  Good stuff   Thankies much, more music to scare the stupid neighbours that crank ICP at midnight every night
> 
> god how I hate ICP....my damn aunt listens to them all the time...and tells her son to shut his ears when she listens to it...wtf is that shit...such a hypocrite




+1 on loathing ICP.  Crank some suffocation and give em hell


----------



## Triprift (Apr 24, 2009)

Ongaku said:


> I've been listening to nothing but Catamenia  Melodic Black Metal ftw
> 
> the only thing I don't like is the album I'm listening to right now (Location-COLD) a few songs have clean vocals and he sounds EXACTLY like the guy from Nickelback...where's a puke smiley when you need one



Here ya go Ongaku


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 24, 2009)

nice...rolling in puke...that about covers how bad Nickelback is


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Grab guitar hero metallica and head on over to http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92000
and post your scores!
melt
some
FACES!


----------



## Reventon (May 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-6OAsi1FVQ

Bad ass song by Buckethead. Can't really classify what kind of metal it is, just listen! Thought I'd post it because many of you here listen to heavier stuff like that.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 7, 2009)

I tried giving In Flames newest album another go. No, no no no no no no no no. That is all.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I tried giving In Flames newest album another go. No, no no no no no no no no. That is all.



I was excited when I got the Mirror's Truth EP. Abnegation, Eraser, Tilt.. Great songs. But everything on ASOP just sucks.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I was excited when I got the Mirror's Truth EP. Abnegation, Eraser, Tilt.. Great songs. But everything on ASOP just sucks.



100% agree.

hate their new stuff with a passion.

Same with Chimaira. Their new album just makes die a little inside. Slipknot are another band I kind of depise atm. IOWA and Slipknot were both awesome albums... Now they just suck. Non of the less mny fav bands atm are:

Lamb Of God, Fear Factory, In flames (sept new album, Come Clarity owned... and then.. bah), Mnemic, Soulfly, Machine head and a few others.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

This club managed to get buried all of the way to the bottom! FAIL! Reincarnate this thread!


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 6, 2009)

METAL on the bottom of the list? That isn't right. 

Does anybody know when Slayer's next album is supposed to be out?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 6, 2009)

Where has this thread been all my life?

I grew up listening to metal as long as I can remember. Its my way of life I just recently went to an Opeth show and it was brutal.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

Dimebag and King, yes. Kirk, nooooooo.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Kirk, nooooooo.



I know I know, Metallica sold out and suck now.... I listen to their older records like Ride the Lightning, Kill em' All, and Justice For All.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 7, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


>


----------



## Reventon (Jun 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I know I know, Metallica sold out and suck now.... I listen to their older records like Ride the Lightning, Kill em' All, and Justice For All.



Same here. I like their old thrash songs like Fight Fire With Fire and Whiplash, basically anything off of Kill 'Em All and Ride The Lightning is good. Other than that, Kirk can suck this DUUUHHH.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 7, 2009)

Heya brothers/sisters of metal, needing a lil suggestion to which band to listen too.

Was looking up on Nightrage. Also I want to listen to some good black metal bands. Been stuck to Samael and they're good. Could you suggest some other band with the same intensity...

Baphomet's Throne rocks!

EDIT: 
WOOT NIN is coming to Manila!! Whopeee! August 5th 2k9!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2009)

Dark Tranquillity is making a new album. Between The Buried and Me's next album is also done from what I read. Another great year for metal


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

I wish there was a Hard Rock Club... 
Is Disturbed classified as Metal?  Cause some don't classify them as a Metal band...?

btw- I listen to the likes of 3 Doors Down, Nickelback, Disturbed, No Address, Seether (oh Karma and Effect was sooooo great.. I love it)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't consider any of those metal


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't consider any of those metal



eek... You like the screaming loud as you can into the mic and just hit the guitar to make the loudest possible roar kind of metal... I like music that has great guitar work in it... like Train by 3DD or Im the One by Seether.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> eek... You like the screaming loud as you can into the mic and just hit the guitar to make the loudest possible roar kind of metal... I like music that has great guitar work in it... like Train by 3DD or Im the One by Seether.



No, I like melodic metal.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No, I like melodic metal.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PESoJI-iWW8 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN8piA-3zNo
Its not "solid metal" but has some very good guitar runs 
Link me 2 good metal songs and I will give em' a listen. (I do have 5.1 Surround sound, 5 Sats, 2 Subs for a total of 1800W of pure carnage) It even has its own 2,000W Breaker... lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJanOgc7qpc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzFtf7Wf2A&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWI6stYkwSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLPXAcAsLgo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILgOs7j58pE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Nt-u6B8Ss


----------



## mystikl (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Dark Tranquillity is making a new album. Between The Buried and Me's next album is also done from what I read. Another great year for metal



I don't really digg BTBAM, I do have 2 of their albums though. A new Dark Tranquility album... now that gets my blood pumping, can't wait to hear it.



ShadowFold said:


> No, I like melodic metal.



Same here


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJanOgc7qpc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzFtf7Wf2A&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWI6stYkwSc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLPXAcAsLgo
> ...



Well... First 3 have great guitar works... I just can't stand the "screaming into the mic as loud as you can" if they ever release a version that doesn't contain the vocals... A+.

So A+ on the music, D on the vocals.  Hope that doesn't offend any of ya... I mean it shouldn't since Metal was supposed to stand out and deal great loud guitar works... the screaming was just a way to deal out ones feelings...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 9, 2009)

Hate Forest!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 10, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well... First 3 have great guitar works... I just can't stand the "screaming into the mic as loud as you can" if they ever release a version that doesn't contain the vocals... A+.
> 
> So A+ on the music, D on the vocals.  Hope that doesn't offend any of ya... I mean it shouldn't since Metal was supposed to stand out and deal great loud guitar works... the screaming was just a way to deal out ones feelings...



It's not screaming, it's growling  but I think it adds to the atmosphere. Lets you know this is metal, and not mainstream heavy rock.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's not screaming, it's growling  but I think it adds to the atmosphere. Lets you know this is metal, and not mainstream heavy rock.



Amen to that brother!  Me likes melodic too


----------



## mystikl (Jul 10, 2009)

Speaking of growling, does anyone here like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttn1otpx7zA ?

OK, it's not amazing stuff but the vocals remind me of Whitechapel.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2009)

Parkway Drive - Its hard to speak without a tongue Metalcore


----------



## mystikl (Jul 10, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Parkway Drive - Its hard to speak without a tongue Metalcore



I like all their songs but "Pandora" is my favorite. If you know Parkway Drive then you must know these guys too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlSK5DDVCqM


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive heard of them yes but I havent listened to any of their stuff, Im usually a Prog/melodic death metal fan


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone other than me a fan of Jaked off shorts and loaded heads? I just can't get enough!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 10, 2009)

Blood Duster!


----------

